# Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang



## Koi-Uwe (4. Juli 2008)

Hallöchen 

Mein alter Teich ist Geschichte (die meisten wissen ja warum) der neue Teich wird Realität.

Ich habe ein ganzes Jahr Zeit einen neuen Teich zu bauen. Dieses Jahr wird das eh nichts mehr mit Fischen.

Was habe ich vor und was will ich:
- Reiner Koiteich
- 35.000 - 40.000 Liter
- 10x4 Meter, Tiefe noch nicht sicher, mal sehen wie der Boden ist
- 50 cm hohe Mauer (davon 40 cm mit Wasser) um den Teich um Reihern und Katzen entgegen zu wirken 
- Schwerkraftfilter
- 2 Bodenabläufe, 1 Skimmer
- Pflanzenfilter, keine Pflanzen im Teich selber
- Beheizt

Meine Probleme:
- Wie stark muss die Mauer sein um 40 cm Wasserhöhe zu halten ?
- Vom hinteren Bodenablauf bis zur Filterkammer Rohrlänge 12 Meter

Vorgehen:
Als erstes werde ich das Fundament für die Mauer machen, dient ja dann auch als Ringanker.
Dann heißt es mal wieder buddeln was die Knochen hergeben. Im hinteren Bereich wird der ca. 6 m² große Pflanzenfilter enstehen, der ist zwar Bestandteil des Teiches, aber dort kann kein Fisch hin weil er abgetrennt wird. Der Teich hat eine durchgehende Tiefe, keine Terrassen oder Stufen.
Kein Kies oder sonstiges steiniges Material soll im Teich zu finden sein. 

Mein Ziel ist es, dass dieses Jahr das Fundament, der Teich ausgehoben und die Mauer errichtet sein soll.
Folie, Filter und Verrohrung erst im nächsten Frühling. Neubesatz erst Mai/Juni 2009

Mit dem buddeln will ich jetzt aber schon anfangen, weil ich das Loch vom alten Teich weghaben möchte.

Ich möchte in diesem Thread über die Fortschritte, Probleme und Lösungen berichten und natürlich auch eure Kritik lesen.

Das Bild zeigt die Formgebung, der Hund und die Katze werden mit weggebuddelt wenn sie nicht Rechtzeitig verschwinden   

Gibt es schon jetzt Verbesserungsvorschläge ? Dann her damit


----------



## koidst49 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

hallo uwe,

sieh dir mal unsere hp an, teichumbau. bei 40 cm reichen z.b. 17,5cm betonschalsteine aus.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ah ja, vielen Dank. Aber Beton wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden


----------



## AMR (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

hi uwe

also ich habe mir deinen alten teich schon angesehen...
so gut wie du das hinbekommen hast, habe ich keine bedenken dass der neue noch ein volltreffer wird 

also keine sorge


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Uwe,

na da hast du ja einiges zu buddeln - mit der Hand oder mit nem Bagger ?

Als 1. Wahl würd ich auch die Betonschalensteine auf einem Streifenfundament empfehlen.

Das Streifenfundament = 10cm tiefen Graben buddeln + Kies rein + verdichten + passende Betonplatten drauf + darauf dann die Betonschalensteine + dann nen Betonpumpenwagen kommen lassen. Aber Achtung den Beton danach etwas abdeckenm damit die Sonne nicht direkt draufscheint und er nicht zu schnell aushärtet.

Warum willst du denn keinen Beton verwenden ? Du hast ja  deine geplante Tiefe nicht angegeben - ich geh mal von 2,5m aus, in diesem Fall würd ich den Teich mit steil abfallenden Wänden bauen und das gesamte Becken (mit Bewährung) step by step per Schalung betonieren (mit WU Beton und verzögerer)

Wenn das Betonbecken dann fertig ist würd ich flüssige Teichfolie aufbringen.

Als 2. Wahl könntest Du Trockenmauerelemente nehmen und diese mit dem ausgeschachteten Lehm füllen - dann aber nur Kies als Fundament drunten und die Betonplatten weglassen damit das oben reinkommende Wasser auch unten raus kann. Es könnte bei dieser Variante aber passieren dass diese Elemente später ein eine Richtung absacken.

Hab grad diesen Thred von dem Armen ehemals Teichbesitzer gefunden .... schon allein deshalb würd ich Beton auch als Teichinnenwand verwenden:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18000

Ich hoffe ich hab dir ein paar Anregnungen geben können.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Danke Ralf,
aber 2,50 Meter wird hier nix ohne das Grundwasser abzusenken. Vielleicht kann ich mich doch noch mit den Betonschalensteine anfreunden, da muss ich mal schauen in welchen größen es die gibt, weil ich ja nur Kurven habe


----------



## koidst49 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

hallo uwe,

mit einer diamantscheibe kann man die steine auch richtig schneiden. allerdings eine sauarbeit.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

So, 
die Bauarbeiten haben begonnen. Wir haben uns heute mal ein wenig Zeit genommen und uns überlegt was wir mit dem Garten machen  

Wir werden ihn in 2 Teile gliedern, eine Hälfte für die Hunde zum spielen und toben, die andere Hälfte, da wo der Teich entsteht, wird rein Japanisch angelegt.  
Mit diversen typischen Pflanzen, Felsen und viel Kies. Die Teichmauer wird jetzt nur noch 30 cm hoch, damit das Gesamtbild nicht durch die Mauer gestört wird. Die Teichlänge ist auf 12 Meter gewachsen, ist aber schlanker geworden. Ich habe 125 m² Flächeninhalt errechnet.

Auf dem Bild erkennt man hinten rechts den Pflanzenfilter, der dann durch einen Wasserfall/Bachlauf gespeist wird.


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Uwe ! 
Respekt ! 

Es macht mir echt Freude zu lesen das Du mit vollem Schwung neu durchstartest ! 
Warum machst Du den Teich denn eigentlich nicht an der alten Stelle ? da wäre doch der Aushub schon erledigt gewesen ? 

Jedenfalls wünsch ich Dir mit dem Neustart viel Erfolg ! 

Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Warum machst Du den Teich denn eigentlich nicht an der alten Stelle ? da wäre doch der Aushub schon erledigt gewesen ?
> Wolf



Aberglaube  

Nee, ich wollte den Teich eh schon immer näher am Haus haben, auch mit der Option für einen Wintergarten


----------



## hermes03 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

 Hallöchen,
Ja sieht ja schon mal gut aus der Anfang 
Hoffe es klappt alles mit dem Neuanfang und freue mich schon auf neue Bilder


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Moin 

Es gibt im Moment nicht viel zu sehen, ich bin immer noch am Ringanker buddeln :evil 
Selbst da kommen schon ca. 6 m³ Beton rein  

In den Buddelpausen mache ich mir Gedanken um Filter, Ein und Ausläufe, Verrohrung, Pflanzenfilterkreislauf usw.
Ideen bringe ich gleich zu Papier, werden skizziert.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ich dussel, komplett verrechnet. Es werden nur 3 m³ für den Ringanker    Na ein Glück


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

HuHu,
wollte mich mal wieder melden 

Das Fundament ist gebuddelt, die Schalung ist fertig, Donnerstag kommt der Beton für den Ringanker.

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich:
- Unsere Stromversorgung vom Garten gekappt  
- Eine Bodenplatte aus 15 cm Beton gefunden   
- Das Regenwasserabflussrohr umgelegt (lief genau durch den Teich) :crazy 

Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher was ich machen soll   EPDM, Flüssigfolie oder doch wieder PVC. 

Und dann heißt es buddeln was das Zeug hält...... NaJa, ihr werdet ja sehen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo 

Beton für den Ringanker ist drin  

 

Hinten Links sieht man noch den Platz vom alten Teich. Ab morgen geht das buddeln los, irgendwie freue ich mich drauf 

Darf ich heute ein bisschen Richtfest feiern ?


----------



## ThomasK. (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Klar kannste!:sekt   Viel Spaß beim buddeln!


----------



## sanke10 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe!

Mache den PF groß genug, auf dem Bild vom 5 Juli sieht er recht klein aus,lieber größer, Du wirst es nicht bereuen! 
Sonst  
                             Lenhart








www.koi-garten-seiten.de


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ach ja,
ich hab euch ja meinen Verrohrungsplan vorenthalten, natürlich mit HighTech entworfen   Und Maßstabsgetreu


----------



## simon (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

wow uwe 
den haste ja mit der nagelneuen beta version vom auto-cat 2009 gemacht
stimmt doch odda?  
gruss simon


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ja Simon, 
aber ich glaube die Software ist noch nicht ganz Ausgreift


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Mein Tageswerk bis der Regen kam  

 

1 m³ raus, bleiben noch 34 m³


----------



## Doedi (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,
kann dir nachemfinden welche Arbeit du hast.Habe meinen Teich aus Platzmangel auch nur mit Spaten und zwei Eimern ausgebuddelt.Das Tolle dabei ist,das die Erde vom Volumen auf einmal doppelt so viel ist.Jetzt kommt die nächste Baustelle.Teich umbauen.Viele sagen ja auch,mann baut einen Teich midestens dreimal!!!
Wünsche dir ein gutes Gelingen.Werde deine Bauabschnitte weiter beobachten.Vielleicht kann ich ja dann einige Fehler bei mir vermeiden.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hmmm,
ich habe eigentlich nicht vor Fehler zu machen 
Und mal nebenbei, dass ist mein dritter Teich  

Und hier mein Tageswerk

 

Und die Bodenplatte die raus gehauen werden muss

 

Aber es geht voran


----------



## Doedi (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,
da hast du mich aber verkehrt verstanden.Ich wollte nur ein bischen bei dir abgucken,damit ich bei mir keine Fehler mache.Übrigens so einen kleinen Jacki wie auf dem oberen Bild haben wir auch,ist doch ein perfekter Reiherschreck.
Noch einmal Entschuldigung das ich mich ein wenig verkehrt ausgedrückt habe.

MfG Michael


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hab ich schon nicht falsch verstanden   Alles OK

Der Jacki ist aber nicht unser, der ist zur Vermittlung.

Als Reiherschreck haben wir:
- Chihuahua
- Podenco
- Colli
- Mischling

Und nen Killerkater der nur bei Nachbarn die Kois klaut, wird langsam zu teuer die Katze


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

So,
2 Tage Regenpause vorbei, heute ging es endlich weiter.

Die Betonplatte ist Geschichte

 

Aber ich habe ein RIESENPROBLEM

 

Ich bin gerade mal bei einem Meter und schon Grundwasser :crazy  Wird wohl ein nicht sehr tiefer Koiteich


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

hi uwe
du glaubst mir das jetzt nicht....
ich habe von deinem bau nix mit bekommen.:evil 
heike hat sich das ganze angesehen und natürlich damit die neuesten beiträge verschoben.:evil 
da wir ja jetzt seperat angemeldet sind passiert das ja zum glück nicht mehr. 

so , bis jetzt passt es ja, du weißt aber das ein koiteich ein wenig anders tickt als ein gartenteich, also bitte vorher fragen und nicht nachher uwe
(habe dies leider gerade im forum feststellen müssen), oki?


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

hi uwe
weiter graben, das grundwasser stört einen koiteich nicht.....
also keine faulen ausreden wegen dem graben.:smoki


----------



## Olli.P (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Uwe,

warum hast die Betonplatte nicht als Flachwasserzone drinne gelassen....


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,
klasse Projekt planst Du da. Der Ringanker ist ja eine super Lösung, den Teich zu fixieren. Mir fällt an Deiner Verrohrungsskizze auf, dass Du zwei Bodenabläufe (relativ eng zueinander) planst, aber "nur" einen Skimmer.
Ich bin ja selbst noch in der Planungsphase (für meinen eigenen Teich). Nach ersten überschlägigen Rechnungen habe ich aber festgestellt, dass ein BA in großer Tiefe recht weit reicht, aber die Randzonen eher kritisch sind. Beim Skimmer ist die Windrichtung das Problem. Aus diesem Grund habe ich bei mir nur eine Leitung für BA, aber 2 Leitungen für Skimmer eingeplant (2 Punkte entlang der Längsachse, aber alles viel kleiner - 6m³, 15 m²).
Die Sache mit dem Grundwasser ist sicherlich problematisch beim Aushub (schlimmstenfalls in der Bauphase ein tiefes Loch ausserhalb des Ringankers als Ablauf für eine Schmutzwasserpumpe?). So lange das Grund(Schichten)wasser das Erdreich nicht zum Fließen bringt, sollte eine Fixierung des Teiches mit Beton nicht nötig sein. Die Dichteunterschiede zwischen Erdreich und Teich sind zwar da, doch habe ich noch nicht von Leuten gehört, denen der Teich durch Grund(Schichten)wasser deformiert wurde. Die Fließfähigkeit nassen Erdreichs scheint nicht so problematisch zu sein.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> du weißt aber das ein koiteich ein wenig anders tickt als ein gartenteich, also bitte vorher fragen und nicht nachher uwe



Natürlich, darum gibt es diesen Thread Jürgen  



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Uwe,
> warum hast die Betonplatte nicht als Flachwasserzone drinne gelassen



Ich möchte es den Reihern nicht allzu leicht machen Olli, auf der anderen Seite vom Teich ist eine kleine 70cm-Zone für Seerosen, ansonsten wird der überall Gleichtief.




			
				RKurzhals schrieb:
			
		

> Nach ersten überschlägigen Rechnungen habe ich aber festgestellt, dass ein BA in großer Tiefe recht weit reicht



Der Teich hat 11 Meter Länge, ich denke da sind 2 BA's schon angebracht, mit einem 2. Skimmer muss ich mal sehen, ist vielleicht nicht verkehrt.


Das Problem mit dem Grundwasser ist schon echt Blöd   Mal sehen wie ich das mache. 
Ich überlege die Mauer doch wieder 50cm hoch zu machen, so komme ich auf eine Gesamttiefe von 1,40 Meter, damit könnt ich leben.


----------



## Jürgen-V (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

hi uwe



> Ich überlege die Mauer doch wieder 50cm hoch zu machen, so komme ich auf eine Gesamttiefe von 1,40 Meter, damit könnt ich leben.



du schon, aber auch deine kois?

mit deinen beiden ba kann ich dich nur unterstützen. 

ich weiß das es nicht leicht ist, den boden konisch zu den ba zu bauen,
aber versuche es so zu machen.

ich habe es bei meinem damals auch nicht gemacht, weil ich es auch damals nicht besser wußte und ärgere mich noch heute darüber.:evil 

wenn deine kois mal über nen halben meter größe haben, kacken die würste,
größer wie eine ausgewachsener __ regenwurm.
die bleiben dann teilweise am boden liegen.
da ist dann nix mit "schmutz schnell aus dem system entfernen"
und unschön ist es auch noch, wenn du reinschaust.:?

wenn du es machst,  wirst du es nicht bereuen uwe.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Die 2 BA's kommen auf jeden Fall, dass ist sicher  

Ich kann jetzt nur hoffen, dass der Grundwasserspiegel sinkt, sonst sehe ich echt schwarz. 
Das Wasser drückt so schnell in die "Baustelle", echt unglaublich. Ich denke der Entwässerungsgraben, der 10 Meter entfernt ist, ist das Hauptproblem. Wenn der sinkt, kann ich auch tiefer buddeln, aber dafür muss es schon mal 2 Wochen trocken sein


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ui, einen Tag Sonne und der Wasserstand fällt, vielleicht geht ja doch noch mehr  
Hier mein Werk von heute :beeten


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe, 

meinste wirklich das das schon Grundwasser ist, ich denk eher das ist , wie bei mir eine wasserführende Schicht... je nach wetter und sonner hab ich mal mehr mal weniger ... abpumpen bei Sonnenschein hilft irgendwann kommt nicht mehr viel nach.

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,
das sieht ja jetzt schon klasse aus! 
Der Ringanker als Randbegrenzung ist ja "bombensicher". So lange Du nach unten keine "Steilwände" planst, sollte das Thema Schichtenwasser (oder wie auch immer) doch keines für die Stabilität sein. Meine "Steilwände" habe ich bei mir angefangen zu betonieren (aber ohne Armierung - wenn's mir nicht mehr gefällt, geht's leichter wieder weg), ich stelle demnächst ein paar Bilder bei mir ein.
Was mich an Deinem Plan noch interessiert, ist die eindrucksvolle Zahl von 3 Bodenabläufen. Hast Du Dir dabei Gedanken über die Strömungsprofile/geschwindigkeiten im Teich gemacht? Wenn ja, würde ich gern davon profitieren wollen. Bei der Anzahl an BA finde ich einen einzelnen Skimmer schon fast wenig, bei 11m Teichlänge.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

@Wuzzel: Um so tiefer, um so Nasser wird es. Und alle die hier in der Siedlung einen Keller haben (wir z.B. nicht) bekommen nasse Füße. 

@Kurzhals: Ich werde nur Steile Wände haben. Der dritte BA ist in der Flachzone, der versorgt nur den PF und den Bachlauf, ist auch nur ein Mini-BA. Natürlich getrennt Regelbar um den Bach im Winter abzuschalten.

Sicherlich ist sind auch die BA's einzeln Regelbar, sowie der Skimmer. 

Ein paar Häuser weiter wird gerade von einem GaLa ein Teich gebaut, ich werde mal fragen ob die nicht mal auf einem Samstag meinen Teich ausheben können, da die schwere Maschinen haben, können die auch sicherlich gleich mal ein wenig tiefer schachten. Mal schauen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ok Ok, hab geschummelt heute. Der Bagger an unserer Tanke war grad frei ab Mittag, konnte ich ja nicht anders  

Und ich habe es dann doch bis auf 1,30 Meter geschafft, dazu noch die Mauer von 30-40 cm, also Gesamttiefe 1,60 - 1,70 Meter


----------



## Doedi (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe, 
man da bist du ja schon weit gekommen!! Habe gesehen, das du auch eine Palme im Garten stehen hast.  Meine Frau liebt Palmen über alles und läßt fragen welche das ist und ob du sie auch am Teich auspflanzt??
Wir haben auch eine Trachy bei uns am Teich ausgepflanzt und sie macht sich prächtig 
http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x138/Biggiblond/TeichmitBaumfarnvonoben.jpg
Gruß
Michael

_EDIT by Annett: Bild wegen Dateigröße in Link umgewandelt._


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ich kenne die Art nicht, aber sie ist nicht Winterhart, steht also zur kalten Jahreszeit im Wohnzimmer   Auch sehr schön.

Zum Teichbau:
Leider habe ich Riesenprobleme mit dem Grundwasser, die Grube läuft innerhalb von ein paar Stunden zu 30cm mit Wasser voll, und das bei dem Wetter. Solange es dort nicht trocken ist, bekomme ich da weder BA oder sonstwas eingebaut. 
Muss ich mir morgen mal fachmännischen Rat holen denke ich.

Die Berechnung ist auch fertig, 28m² bei 35m³. So wollte ich es haben, vielleicht werden es noch ein paar Liter mehr.


----------



## koimen (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe

Bau doch gleich einen Brunnenschacht in der Nähe.....(z.b. Sickerschacht: gelochte Zementrohre Durchmesser 1m' plus etwas Geröll/Kies) damit kannst Du während der Bauphase das Wasser abpumpen bzw. tiefer halten. Später hast Du "Gratis" Wasser für einen ständigen Austausch.....wäre doch Spitze!! Einfach zu machen und auch nicht teuer. Den Bagger haste ja... 

Bin selber am grübeln in dieser Hinsicht.....haben etwa in 2m' tiefe neben dem Stall eine Wasserader (Quelle)......muss aber auch sagen das innerhalb unseres Grundstückes ein Bachlauf ist (meistens ausgetrocknet...nur bei Regen Wasserführend) für ein allfälliges abführen des ständigen Wasserwecheln; Quelle>Koiteich>Bach.

Wenn Du allerdings keinen BrunnenSchacht für später willst; kannste nur mit einem Prov. dies auch überbrücken für die Bauphase. 

Var.1;ein PVC Rohr oder ähnliches hinter eigentlichem Bauobjekt im Erdreich oder direkt an Aushub eingebettet tiefer als BA in den Aushub führen. Dann Kiesriegel entweder rund an der vertikalen Wand plus an der tiefsten Stelle. Pumpen bzw. Ansaugrohr im PVC_Rohr und los gehts mit pumpen. Vorteil hier. Kann evt später eher nochmals benützt werden.
Var. 2; Pumpschlauch in ein gelochtes Pumpenfass (günstige Regentonne zb.) mit Deckel so tief eingraben als später die anderen arbeiten nicht in stehendem Wasser sind. Rund um Pumpenfass Kies oder ähnliches plus zu den Wasserführenden Schichten Kieskanäle erstellen. Der Pumpenschlauch an der vertikalen Wand einkeilen und befestigen. Evt. hinter dem Betonriegel führen. Vorteil: günstigere Variante, hier kann man eine Pumpe mit Schwimmer in das Pumpfass stellen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Vielen Dank Kari  

Aber ich mach es so: 
Morgen zum Baumarkt, billige 0,5er Folie kaufen. Bodenablauf und Verrohrung eingraben. Wasser abpumpen, den Grund plan machen, Vlies rein, Folie rein, Wasser rein. Natürlich nur im Tiefbereich. Die Folie kann dann bis zum nächsten Jahr dort bleiben, Wasser kann nicht von unten drücken und unsere Hunde haben einen Prima Schwimmteich in diesem Sommer   Ich vielleicht auch  

Im März/April 2009 Wasser abpumpen, neue Folie rein (auf die "alte") BA installieren/verkleben, Fertig. 
So ist der Plan.

Ich kann so in Ruhe alles Fertig montieren, ausschachten usw. und brauche mir um das Grundwasser keinen Kopf mehr zu machen.

So sollte es gehen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hurra, den nächsten Meilenstein erreicht  

Nachdem wir nochmal über 6m³ aus dem Teich geholt haben, sah es so aus

 

Und hier meine Grundwasserabsauganlage

 

Und dann Wasser Marsch :smoki 

 

Das Grundwasser sollte nun keine Probleme mehr machen. Und das Heinecken hab ich mir echt verdient nach der Ackerei

Anhang anzeigen 30759


----------



## koimen (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe
sehe Du hast Var.2 gemacht 

Ein Bierchen.....in Ehren......aber immer dranebleiben ...nein im ernst sieht wirklich gut aus, wird sicher ein SuperKoiteich!!! Haste das Heineken verdient:smoki für heute.


----------



## Jürgen-V (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

hi kari
das sehe ich nicht so. 
mit ner 03lter flasche wird er irgendwann schwächeln. 

aber echt gute vortschritte uwe, gefällt mir 
denke aber bitte an meinen rat, den boden konisch zum ablauf zu bauen,
du wirst dich sonst später mal schwarz ärgern.
ich spreche da leider aus erfahrung.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Mensch Jürgen, der Boden ist sowas von Konisch angelegt, glaubst du nicht.
Von allen Seiten 10 cm bis zum BA. Ich denke besser geht es nicht.
Kann man auf Bild 2 ein wenig erkennen.

Aber es wird nur ein BA im Tiefbereich, ein weiterer kommt ja in den Flachbereich (80cm). Irgendwie war mir das zu Eng bei 6,50 Meter Tiefzone.

AchJa, das Bier hat nur 0,25 (aber es waren mehrere  )


----------



## toschbaer (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,



 

wie Kari schon gesagt hat   

wenn ich das so sehe hmmmmm 33°
Gut, dass ich den Teich im Winter fertig gesellt habe !   

Du musst mir außerdem noch mitteilen, welche Fische ich nun kaufen soll !!???
Och - habe mir gerade vor 3 Wochen noch 3 kleine Kois gekauft, ( KOI-Kurier 56, Seite 75 den dunklen GOSIKI, einen ASAGI und einen KOHAKU - ähnlich dem Ginrin auf der Seite) nur um einiges kleiner  
Ich hoffe, dass die Farben so bleiben, wie sie sind. :beeten 
Als Koi -Verrückter hast Du doch den Koi -Kurier?

Halt Dich ran beim Teichbau; ein Jahr ist schnell vorbei und ich freue mich für Dich, wenn Du wieder die ersten Kois kaufen kannst  und den Teichtraum genießen kannst....

Irgendwann wünsche ich mir noch einen DOTSU KOROMO :smoki 
Vielleicht kaufen wir uns den dann zusammen  
Sag mal, macht Dich das heiß :crazy :crazy

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Jürgen-V (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

hi uwe


> Von allen Seiten 10 cm bis zum BA. Ich denke besser geht es nicht.



oh doch viel besser. reden wir hier von einem koiteich, oder von einem gartenteich.
uwe....ich will hier keine besserwisser sein oder den klug*******r spielen.
ich habe meinen teich vor 3 jahren ausgehoben und nicht mal nen ba eingebaut.
ich wußte es halt auch einfach damals nicht besser. 
obwohl meine wände steil zum boden laufen, bleibt der schmutz einfach am boden liegen. selbst mein __ sterlet der den ganzen tag gründelt, schaft es nicht den schmutz in tiefste lage zu befördern.
mit anderen worten.....graben uwe.

oder gehn lassen und später ärgern.:?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Dann muss ich ja nen Trichter bauen Jürgen   
Wenn das denn überhaupt nicht funktionieren sollte (glaub ich aber nicht, dass klappt sogar in meinem Wohnzimmerteich mit 2 cm Gefälle) muss halt ein Gummischieber nachhelfen  

@Friedhelm: Was ist der/die/das Koi-Kurier ?


----------



## Jürgen-V (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

hi uwe


> ) muss halt ein Gummischieber nachhelfen



genau das meine ich...
und der kot bleibt so schön lange im teich, bis du ihn säuberst.
packe noch mal 10cm drauf, dann sieht es schon viel besser aus. 

wenn du das gemacht hast bekommst du gleich noch einen automaticreinigungsbodentipp. 

wenn du dier nen __ sterlet zulegst, wird er durch sein ständiges gründeln am boden,
den liegen geblieben schmutz von alleine in den ba befördern.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

...also doch Trichter bauen 

Aber wie du auf dem Bild sehen kannst, ist dafür zu Spät Jürgen. Ist ja schon Wasser drin. Also ich finde das schon sehr viel Gefälle   Muss man sehen.
Wie gesagt, im Wohnzimmerteich klappt das Prima, ist aber auch eine Sache der Strömung. Nur im Kreis reicht nicht immer habe ich festgestellt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Kleines Bauupdate

Der Erdwall im Garten wird immer kleiner, dass Wasser im Provisorischen Teich immer mehr. 
4 x 7m³ Container sind schon voll, 2 brauche ich wohl noch :beeten 

Ich habe den Hunden mal ne Ausstiegshilfe gebaut, man weiß ja nie


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Servus Uwe

Nicht nur für den Hund  

Igel & Co freuen sich auch darüber  

Wußte garnicht das du schon am Wassereinlassen bist  

Hab ich was versäumt


----------



## Jürgen-V (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

hi uwe
ich werde echt neidisch wenn ich das sehe. 
hoffentlich kann ich meine erweiterung auch bald verwirklichen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Keine Angst Helmut, ist nur der Grundwassernachobendrückschutz, hast also nichts versäumt.

Der Teich wird dann doch noch eine Nummer größer, ist doch grad mal nen Planschbecken von 25 m³ 

Hier nochmal ein Bild von der anderen Seite

Nächste Woche fange ich mit der Mauer an, damit keines der Krabbeltierchen in den Teich plumpsen kann


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Servus Uwe

Kein Vorwurf   um Gottes willen.

Grundwassernachobendrückschutz  

Kann mir jetzt nix darunter vorstellen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

OK, 
wir haben bei einem Meter Grundwasser, dass drückt mächtig nach oben. Also stand ich vor der Wahl Beton reinzukippen oder halt die günstigere Alternative, Folie und Wasser rein.
In 2009 kommt ja erst die endgültige Folie rein, also auf die, die jetzt drin ist, obendrauf. 
Ich hatte Angst das mir die Flanken einbrechen, pro Tag ca. 10 cm sind von unten in die Grube gelaufen.
Und durch den Wasserdruck von oben, passiert da nichts mehr.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Verstehe  

Das hab ich verabsäumt  

Aber nur wegen der stürzenden Wände (Flanken), nicht wegen Grundwasser


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Verabsäumt ?    

Klasse Wort   Im Duden aber nicht drin, dafür aber Saftschubse und Google 

OK, OffTopic = AUS


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Servus Uwe



> Verabsäumt ?



Guckst du Hier


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

HuHu 
mal wieder meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung nachgegangen

Buddeln

Hier das Ergebnis

 

Zu sehen ist der Flachbereich, wird 80 cm Tief. Morgen geht es weiter 

Und der Garten sieht auch wieder fast Normal aus.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

So......

Erdarbeiten abgeschlossen   

   

Was kommt als nächstes ? Morgen baue ich den Bodenablauf in der Flachzone ein und die Pumpenkammer wird versenkt. Die bekommt natürlich auch einen Schmutzablauf. 
Dann Steine bestellen und Mauer um den Teich machen.

Das wars denn schon fast für dieses Jahr, der Rest ist Fummelkram, Filterbau und so was halt.
Im Frühjahr geht dann erst weiter


----------



## mitch (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

hallo uwe,

echt ein super ergebnis nach so kurzer bauzeit - hut ab  

#8 





> Auf dem Bild erkennt man hinten rechts den Pflanzenfilter, der dann durch einen Wasserfall/Bachlauf gespeist wird.


 der kommt wohl nächstes jahr  dran ?


----------



## koimen (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe

Nur so mal ne Frage.... .......wieso warten mit Wasser einfüllen bis nächstes Jahr??? 
So schnell wie Du alles baust wird es ja dieses Jahr schon mit "einfahren" der Anlage losgehen!! Oder verschweigst Du uns etwa eine Weltreise die nun startet bis Ende Jahr.......

Habe auch auf erster Seite gelesen Heizung ist geplant.....Typ? Ist die noch aktuell?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Kari,
weil die Folie mit Vlies so mal eben ca. 2000€ kostet, ich die Mauer noch machen muss und noch keine Filteranlage habe.
Eine Heizung kommt auch ran/rein, weiß aber noch nicht was für eine (dafür ist der Winter doch da, oder ?)

@Mitch
Der Bachlauf kommt erst im nächsten Jahr, wird aus einer Trockenmauer gefertigt, ist also nicht direkt mit dem Teich verbunden.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

sieht doch schon supi aus   Gratulation,

aber bis unten zum eigentlichen Teichboden wolltest du die Teichwand nicht betonieren ? Hast du keine Bedenken wg. des Erdabrutschens bei einem so geraden Erdabstich ?

Die Falten in der Folie ziehst du aber noch glatt oder ? - also ich würds dir lieber noch dieses jahr empfehlen, die Plörre rauspumpen bevor da ne Schleimschicht entsteht und dann zerren bis der Arzt kommt  

Weiter so, ich freu mich immer über was neues


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Die jetzige Folie ist doch nur Grundwassernachobendrückschutz   Die fliegt wieder raus oder wird glatt gemacht und dann kommt nochmal Vlies und die neue Folie drüber.

Und durch die Art des Bodens brauche ich wirklich keine Angst haben, zudem liegt ja der Ringanker oben drauf


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

aha, ich würd dann lieber die folie glatt machen und drinn lassen, später dann vlies drauf (achte aufs verkleben des V) und dann die eigentliche Folie,

so hast du zwar nicht ganz billigen, aber dennoch doppelten schutz wenn du dir sowieso ne neue folie kaufen willst


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

So ist es eigentlich geplant  Zumindest sind die Mulden für Bodenablauf und Ablaufrohr mit in der Folie drin. Und die jetzige Folie ist eh hin, hab ich mit Nägeln an den Teichwänden festgemacht


----------



## koimen (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe

Ein Punkt ist aber doch   noch gefährlich.......wenn die Zeit im 2009 gekommen ist für das abpumpen des "Grundwassernachobendrückschutz"!! Wenn dann sich eine vertikale Erdschicht ablöst unterhalb des Betonriegels....dann gehts los das  !!! Hast du dir diesen Punkt schon durchdacht??  Das Grundwasser steht dann vielleicht anders als du geplant hattest.....bzw. die Erdschichten sind komplett durchnässt und verhält sich durch die gegebenen Situationen anders (evt. Schmierschichten etc.). Will den Teufel ja nicht an die Wand malen aber.........Wenn's mein Teich wäre in dieser Situation; Im Frühjar Vorgehensweise,  "Grundwassernachobendrückschutz" langsam Schichtweise abpumpen und gut die Wände beobachten auf irgendwelche Eindrückungen. Irgenwie zwischen bestehende Folie und Betonriegel/Vertikale Wand Sichtschlitze erstellen um nach Grundwasser zu spähen......allenfalls ebenfalls abpumpen parallel mit dem "Grundwassernachobendrückschutz"!! 
Hoffen das die Wände nicht nachgeben und Vollgas die Folie einbauen mit allem drum und dran:beeten :beeten (es gibt übrigens noch Bauvorschriften bzw. zur Arbeitssicherheit im Tiefbau)


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

nur so ne doofe idee,

könnte man da nicht vorher neben dem eigentlichen teich ein tiefes löchlein buddeln um festzustellen wie nass die erde ist ? also bhevor es mit dem abpumpen losgeht ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallöchen,
Danke für die Anregungen  

Aber die Erfahrung aus den letzten beiden Teichen hat gezeigt, dass sich das Wasser einen anderen Weg sucht.
Also ich die Folie vom letzten Teich entfernt habe, war bei 1,90 Meter kein Tropfen mehr. 

Aber ich werde sicherlich ganz langsam das Wasser abpumpen und mir die Wände anschauen. Aber vielleicht kommt ja die Folie dieses Jahr noch rein


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallöchen 

Ich habe heute ein Angebot für eine Folie-im-Teich-Verschweiß-Aktion bekommen.

2200€   

Muss ich mir aber mal ernsthaft durch den Kopf gehen lassen   

NaJa, morgen erst einmal mit der Mauer beginnen und dann sehen wir weiter :beeten


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Für ca. wieviel qm Folie ist der Preis ? 
und was für eine Folie wäre das dann ? Wie dick ? 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Wolf,
gerechnet haben wir mit 150 m², PVC, 1mm. Bei einer EPDM kannst du locker nochmal 500€ draufpacken


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Huuui,

da ist das verschweißen aber teuer. Hab mal eben hier geschaut, bei ner 1,5er PVC liegst du ja nur bei 973,50 €
http://www.teichprofi24.de/modules....e=1&id=4&kid=a24482ba9dce54560d5dd338610ea898

welche breite + länge brauchst du denn ? wenn du es nicht verschweißen müsstest ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nur das verschweißen 1200€ 
Dazu kommen noch Kleber, Quellschweissmittel und son Zeugs. Hab mich auch über den Preis erschrocken. Das ganze dauert 2 Tage mit 2 Mann


Folie würde ich in 11 x 13 Meter kaufen.


----------



## Platinium76 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Frag doch mal hier im Forum an ob dir jemand die Folie schweissen kann, oder helfen kann....

hier gibt es ja genug Personen die sich damit auskennen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

aber warum verschweißen ? nur wegen der Falten ?

nicht das ich diesen händler hier empfehlen willl, hab keinerlei beziehung zu ihm und auch noch nie was bei dem bestellt, 

aber hier bekommst du die EPDM für 934 € bei 12,20x13m ... natürlich weis ich nichzt obas auch die *echte* EPDM ist

war halt nur mal so als vergleich, ich hätte auch bedenken ob solche fachmännischen scheißnäthe auch lange halten - gibts da eine garantie ? wie lange ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ja Ralf, wegen der Falten. Da ich ja schon 2 Folienteiche gebaut und wieder abgerissen habe, weiß ich nur zu gut was für Dreckecken durch Falten entstehen, dass will ich verhindern.
Und meine Teichform schreit nahezu nach Falten beim Folie verlegen  

Gute Idee Sascha


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte auch bedenken ob solche fachmännischen scheißnäthe auch lange halten -



  ich hätte ja eher Bedenken wegen dem Geruch !   

Wolf


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi hi hi  



> scheißnäthe


 und dann noch fachmännische für die man bezahlen muss.

das war heut mein Größter ...







 

 





PS: wers schön haben will, muss eben leiden und zahlen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Jetzt wirds aber echt ernst  

Im September wird die Folie verlegt   Bis dahin müssen die Bodenabläufe, alle Zuläufe, der Skimmeranschluss und natürlich die Mauer fertig sein. 
Mit der habe ich heute angefangen.

 

Der Teichbauer kommt die Tage zum einmessen vorbei und schaut gleich mal ob bis jetzt alles so OK ist (hab ich aber keine Zweifel, hab ja euch  )

*Aber eigentlich bin ich sehr enttäuscht, gerade von den Koiteichexperten meldet sich gar keiner. Eigentlich schade, kann ich mir die Doku hier ja auch sparen*


----------



## Platinium76 (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

also ich würd an deiner stelle einen extra "Suche Folien-Schweisser"-Thread in 2-3 verschiedenen Foren aufmachen, dann findest du garantiert jemanden ! und dann kostet das ganze ganz bestimmt keine 1200 € Arbeitslohn, eher komplett incl. Folie und Arbeit für max 1500 €...

also als erstes natürlich in diesem Forum und dann evtl. noch hier und hier

oder bei myhammer versuchen


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> *Aber eigentlich bin ich sehr enttäuscht, gerade von den Koiteichexperten meldet sich gar keiner. Eigentlich schade, kann ich mir die Doku hier ja auch sparen*



Lieber Uwe,

nich traurig sein - ich bin zwar kein Koiperte, aber ich finde Deine Doku wirklich spannend. Wer weiß, vielleicht werde ich ja eines Tages doch noch Großteichbesitzer und dann hab ich hier doch schon was gelernt.

Mach weiter


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Danke Sascha, aber der Deal ist gemacht  

@Christine: Prima, das freut mich  Ich helfe dir sogar dabei


----------



## simon (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

hallo uwe
das hier ist mein lieblingsfred
nur leider kannst du alles besser als ich,darum kann man ja nix hilfreiches schreiben.
also bitte bitte bitte nicht aufhören
mir würde echt was fehlen  
gruss simon
p.s.es ist auch schön sich alle paar wochen mal seinen eigenen teichbau anzusehn,ich mach das alle 3 monate mal und freu mich diebisch wie das so foran ging


----------



## koimen (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> *Aber eigentlich bin ich sehr enttäuscht, gerade von den Koiteichexperten meldet sich gar keiner. Eigentlich schade, kann ich mir die Doku hier ja auch sparen*



Wieso bist du traurig.......Dein Neuaufbau wird sicher auch von "Koiteichexperten" begutachtet!!! Wenn Du allzugrobe Fehler machen würdest kämen sicher Fragen......das Grundprinzip des Koiteich stimmt ja.  

Aber bis jetzt läuft ja alles bestens........bzw. Deine "Heinekchen" haste bis jetzt verdient hehehe .......die Ästhetik hat ja verschiedene Geschmäcker. Ist aber mit den Prinzipien der Bauweise/Technik für den modernen Koiteich der Neuzeit nicht gleichzustellen. D.h. bis jetzt machst du ja alles in Deinem "Kostenrahmen" (nehme ich an) Tiptope!! 

Die Filter die in den nächsten Jahren auf den Markt kommen werden immer effizienter und kleiner....wie auch günstiger. Da kann z.B. ein traditioneller Schwerkraftfilterplatz ("Jauchegrube gemäss KoiKurier Sommer08 Ausgabe") auch später mal ohne grossen Aufwand mal ersetzt werden.

Die "Koiteichexperten" helfen Dir dann sicher auch gerne beim aussuchen deines neuen "einmaligen" Neubesatzes .....dass würde mir so richtig Spass machen auf alle Fälle!!!


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ach Uwe,

Ich denke falls sich einmal die Koi-Experten zu Wort melden gibts  ,
weil du wahrscheinlich einen "Bock" gebaut hast.

Also mußt du eigentlich froh sein, wenn sie sich im Moment nicht zu Wort melden  

Aber hin und wieder einmal "das hast du gut gemacht" wäre für dich sicher "Balsam für deine Seele".

Was mir ein deinem Thread gut gefällt, du fackelst nicht lange rum, baust Akurat nach deinen Vorstellungen und das in einem Tempo das mir schwindelig wird  

Den Power hätte ich gern  

Freue mich schon auf die nächsten Bilder


----------



## Frettchenfreund (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe!



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> @Christine: Prima, das freut mich  Ich helfe dir sogar dabei



Wenn Du Huby überzeugen kannst, darfst Du morgen schon bei Elschen anfangen.

Uwe, echt super bis jetzt, da werde ich richtig neidisch!
Meine Finanzministerin stellt sich immer noch quer aber wenn ich weiter sooooo lieb bin, wer weiß.

Ich muß sie mal öfters hier bei Dir reinschauen lassen und wenn Du fertig bist, habe ich sie bestimmt Weichgekocht.

 Uwe mach bitte weiter so, denn wenn meiner Frau dein Teich gefällt, bekomme ich sowas auch schönes.


.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				koimen schrieb:
			
		

> Die "Koiteichexperten" helfen Dir dann sicher auch gerne beim aussuchen deines neuen "einmaligen" Neubesatzes .....dass würde mir so richtig Spass machen auf alle Fälle!!!



 Die Liste der Kois die wir haben möchten war schon vor dem ersten Spatenstich fertig 
Darum haue ich mich ja so ins Zeug  

Aber trotz alledem dauert es noch locker 8 Monate bis es soweit ist. NaJa, zumindest kann ich in den Wintermonaten auf ein vollen, aber dennoch leeren Teich schauen. Kauf ich mir halt ein paar Plastikfischchen


----------



## Trautchen (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe, bitte bitte nicht aufhören. 

Ich finde Deine Doku auch superspannend und fiebere hier immer mit.

... und die Koiteich-Spezis -   die können bestimmt mit Deinem Tempo nicht mehr mithalten ...

Also bitte schön weiterschreiben und ablichten...:beeten 

Wie machst Du das eigentlich zeitlich alles, hast Du Urlaub?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Im Moment Urlaub, ansonsten nach Feierabend


----------



## rainthanner (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe, 

sieht doch vielversprechend aus.  



Mit Spannung verfolge ich nun die Aufmauerung. 

Weil ich dies im nächsten odere übernächsten Jahr auch vorhab`. 





Ich habe nicht alles genau gelesen und vielleicht steht es schon irgendwo, Verzeih`mir die Frage: 
Welche Filterung kommt letztlich an den Teich?  



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Rainer  schön das du mal reinschaust 

Filterfrage ist noch nicht ganz geklärt   Wird aber wohl ein Eigenbaufilter werden, 3000-4000 Liter Volumen.


----------



## Olli.P (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Uwe,

was soll ich sagen  

Bin ja nicht "der" Koi Experte, ich lerne ja selber noch.....

Jedenfalls gefällt mir das, was du bisher auf die Beine gestellt hast, sehr gut.  
Leider hat meine bessere Hälfte ja immer noch was gegen eine Hauptteichvergrösserung..... 

Jedoch haben wir letztens komischerweise so an die 20 Jungkoi von ca. 3-5 cm Größe im Teich und 4000er Pflanzenteich ausmachen können. 

Die im Pflanzenteich sind sicherlich durch das Umsetzen vom __ Rohrkolben da hineingelangt. Über den Filter schließe ich wegen dem Siebfilter aus...  

Mal sehen, wie viele davon im nächsten Jahr noch im Teich schwimmen. 
Jedenfalls sind die großen nicht hinter den kleinen her.  
Die schwimmen ab und an mal dort hin wo die kleinen sind, schauen sich das Kinderspektakel an und ziehen dann wieder ab. 
Vielleicht zählen sie ja auch nur durch ob noch alle da sind. 


So, 
zum Schluss kann ich dann nur noch sagen, weiter so  
Es imponiert mir wirklich sehr, wie du nach deinem Pech, den Neuanfang angehst. 


Also immer schön weiter berichten. Auch ich schaue hier immer wieder mit Begeisterung (und ein wenig Neidisch) rein.


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ich find das Tempo einfach atemberaubend... vor allem bei dem warmen wetter draussen. Ansonsten gibts am Teich doch nichts zu meckern. Du kannst das ja  

Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallöchen, Stressiger Tag heute :beeten 

Muste noch einiges anderes erledigen :evil  Geht ja eigentlich gar nicht, muss doch Teich bauen 

OK, nach dem Mittag gings dann weiter. Aber um 17:00 Uhr rum war schon wieder schluss, es zog ein Unwetter auf und ich wollte die Steinchen noch vor dem Regen schützen   Aber es kam kein Tropfen runter  

Also hier das Ergebnis von heute 

 

Eigentlich wollte ich heute mit der Mauer fertig sein, naja, dann eben morgen.
Um 20:00 Uhr wurde es wieder schön, ich habe die Zeit genutzt um die Zuläufe zu verkleben und einzuschäumen.

@Wolf: Ich arbeite lieber bei 30° als bei 15° und Regen. Die Sonne macht mir nichts aus, bin eh ein Sonnenmensch


----------



## Olli.P (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Uwe,

sieht doch gut aus.  

Und wer verputzt das ganze? Auch du.  

Was bringst denn auf, Altdeutschen Kellenputz??


----------



## mitch (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

hallo,

net so schnell uwe, da kommt man ja bald mit dem lesen nicht nach


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Von außen oder von innen Olaf ?
Von innen kommt noch 2cm Styropor wegen Eisschutz. Außen wissen wir noch nicht genau.
Ich möchte die Mauer nur verputzen, Weiß anstreichen und dann in großen schwarzen Japanischen Zeichen die Fischnamen draufmachen, also Asagi, Shusui und so.
Leider ist meine Maus anderer Meinung


----------



## Olli.P (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Uwe,




> Leider ist meine Maus anderer Meinung



Eben, von Aussen Altdeutschen Kellenputz,


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Vielleicht mal nen finanziellen Zwischenbericht, wen es interessiert. Mich auf jeden Fall nicht  

- 5 Container = 750€
- Baggermiete = 80€
- Beton für den Ringanker 490€
- Bier für die Nachbarn 60€
- Steine 400€
- Folie für Grundwassernachobendrückschutz = 120€

Bis jetzt also 1900€

Ich rechne mit ca 6000€ Gesamtkosten, also mit Filter, Folie und son Kram


----------



## koimen (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> - Bier für die Nachbarn 60€



Das kommt davon wenn man ausländisches Bier nimmt...... .....ein gutes Deutsches Bier nach Reinheitsgebot gebraut und du wärst doch in diesem Punkt günstiger gekommen ......und ob es die Nachbarn waren.....sehe bis jetzt nur einen mit Bierchen in der Hand hehehe.

Ist interessant die Preise nachzulesen/vergleichen....hatte ja auch alles selber gebaut.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Die Nachbarn bekommen nur Standard-Bier 

Man muss ja sparen


----------



## toschbaer (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,

und die Fische???    

und Filtermaterial für mind. :beeten 4.000 l Filter + mind. 4.000 l Kies-Pflanzenfilter  
Bitte nicht KLEINER!!!!!
Dann gebe ich Dir XXX Wasserasseln und X Pflanzem und Du brauchst Deinen Filter alle 2 Jahre (wenn überhaupt) reinigen!! 

Zu Diener Mauer, Uwe:
Ich denke mal, Du wirst noch ein Ringanker oben auf die Mauer betonieren müssen !!! ( mind. 24X12 )

Ich würde die Mauer so aufbauen:

Wasser - Folie - Vlies - Dickschicht - Mauer - Dickschicht - Kleber - Perimeterplatten - Putz

Aber,   Arbeit!!!  

Weiter SO!!!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallöle Uwe,

sieht schon sehr gut aus. Ich würde dir auch Perimeterplatten empfehlen und eventuell bei der Dickschicht noch ein Panzervlies (plastikgitter .. so ähnlich wie fliegengaze nur größere kästchen) einbringen.

Als ich dieses Jahr mein Häuschen trockengelegt habe, habe ich auch erst verputzt... allerdings mit Dichtschlämme (vor dem verputzen hab ich glaub eine schicht Haftgrund aufgebracht ... ich hab den *super haftgrund* von MEM genommen). danach kam bei mir eine Schicht 2Komponenten Bitumenzeuch = aushärten lassen, nächste Schicht 2K Bitumen und dann das Panzervlies reingedrückt (mit der Kelle schön glatt gemacht) + darauf dann bitumen anstrich + darauf dann kleber und perimeterplatten.

- aber ob dieser aufwand notwendig ist musst du selbst entscheiden 

Hast du eine Feuchtigkeitssperrbahn unter deinen Ringanker gelegt oder hast du gleich Wasserundurchlässigen Beton genommen ?

Also wenn du  nur normal verputzen und dann streichen willst, empfehl ich dir jedes mal vorher haftgrund aufzubringen. 

viel erfolg weiterhin


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Vielen Dank euch beiden   Aber ich baue doch kein Haus  

Die Mauer hat mit 3 Steinen ja schon ihre Endhöhe erreicht, es kommt sicherlich noch ein "Deckel" auf die Mauer, weiß aber noch nicht was.

Danke Friedhelm, 
aber in den Teich kommen garantiert keine Pflanzen, Fische oder sonstiges aus einem fremden Teich, ich denke das kannst du verstehen :beeten 

Ab heute ist leider Arbeitspause, auf der Arbeit gibt es ein Riesenproblem und das wird sich auch übers Wochenende hinziehen  

Also keine Neuigkeiten mehr heute


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Trotz Megastress auf der Arbeit, habe ich es heute geschafft die Mauer fertig zu bekommen, zumindest um den Teich. Der PF kommt morgen dran.

 

Dann kommt der BA im Flachbereich dran und die Verrohrung zur Pumpenkammer.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Da es heute fast den ganzen Tag am regnen war und ich eh erst um 15:00 Uhr von der Arbeit kam, habe ich mit dem PF angefangen. Bild machen lohnt nicht, ich denke morgen bin ich damit fertig, dann gibts auch wieder Fotos


----------



## Henkkaas (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Da es heute fast den ganzen Tag am regnen war und ich eh erst um 15:00 Uhr von der Arbeit kam, habe ich mit dem PF angefangen. Bild machen lohnt nicht, ich denke morgen bin ich damit fertig, dann gibts auch wieder Fotos



Hallo Uwe,

erst um 15 Uhr??  sei froh ich muss immer bis 18.30 schufften... 

Wow das sieht ja super aus! wie stark ist denn der Betonanker den du gegossen hast?

Wir planen auch einen Koiteich mit einer umlaufenden Mauer in Höhe von ca 50cm. ??

Also eigentlich genau so wie deiner. Bis auf Form und PF...  

Grüße aus Kölner Umgebung

Marek


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Der Ringanker ist ca. 35 x 40 und die Mauer ist jetzt 37 cm hoch.


----------



## Henkkaas (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Was meinst du wenn ich die Mauer auf 50cm Höhe aufbaue? 
Reicht der Betonanker in deiner Stärke oder sollte ich sogar besser die kompletten Wände mauern?? Bin da etwas unsicher

Also unsicher ist übertrieben da wir gerade erst am Anfang der Planung. Also dieses Jahr wird das sowieso nichts mit buddeln oder ähnlichem....
da ich mich rechtzeitig informieren möchte stelle ich jetzt schonmal die Frage.
Habe Angst das die Erde unter dem Beton wegrutschen könnte. Was meinst du?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Am besten ist es natürlich, eine Bodenplatte zu gießen und darauf hochzumauern. Ist der Idealfall, aber halt auch um einiges teurer.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

... und wieder einen Meilenstein erreicht   

Mauerarbeiten sind auch Geschichte 

   

Bodenablauf in der Flachzone ist auch drin und Einbetoniert, sowie die Verrohrung zur Pumpenkammer.
Morgen lege ich die Rohre vom Skimmer und vom BA der Tiefzone zur PK, danach ist erst einmal Ruhe, die brauch ich aber auch  :beeten


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Servus Uwe

"Du bist der helle Wahnsinn", frei nach den Amigos  

Uwe, du legst ein Tempo vor, daß alles bisher da gewesene, in den Schatten stellt  

 Lehne dich einmal zurück und genieße dein Tagwerk


----------



## rainthanner (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe, 

das wird ein sehr schöner und "gesunder" Koiteich.  





Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Danke ihr beiden  

Macht es eigentlich Sinn den PF dieses Jahr noch mit Pflanzen zu bestücken ? Wasser kommt ja im September in den Teich, ich kann also eine kleine Strömung durch den PF erzeugen  

Filter hab ich ja noch nicht

@Rainer: Das mit dem Gesund musst mir mal erklären


----------



## Maitre (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Huhu! Hab den Threat mal kurz überflogen, super Arbeit und tolle Doku! Kurze Frage: Warum hast Du den Teich nicht tiefer versenkt? Also das oben nur eine Steinreihe zu sehen wäre?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ich denke das ist Geschmackssache. Ich habe das in erster Linie wegen unserer Haustiere gemacht.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Super Arbeit bis her  


Man deine Mukkis müssen ja schon aufs doppelte angewachsen sein nach dieser Schlepperrei   

Kannst am Ende ja mal darstellen wieviele Steine, wieviele Säcke Estrichbeton ...Mauermörtel usw. Du verarbeitet und per Hand geschleppt hast.

Dein Temp erinnert mich an den Pyramidenbau in Ägypten  , steht deine Frau hinter dir und treibt dich per Peitsche an oder peitschst du dich selber  ?  

Oder treibt dich die Freude aufs Feierabendbier an ?

Weiter So !


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Son mist, wegen Dauerregen hab ich mein Tagesplan nicht erfüllt  

Also heute nix neues


----------



## Dodi (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

 Uwe!

Echt klasse geworden - bislang. ...und soooo fleissig! 
Bin schon ganz gespannt, wie es aussieht, wenn im nächsten Jahr alles fertig ist und Fische drin sind. 

Ja, das Wetter hat es heute nicht gut mit uns gemeint...


----------



## jora (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,

betrachte deine Baudoku schon seit einiger Zeit. Wirklich super Arbeit.  

Ist schon Wahnsinn, was du für ein Tempo vorlegst   
Wenn du in dem Tempo weitermachst, bist du bald fertig und hast Langeweile. 

Dann könntest du ja eigentlich bei mir weitermachen.    
Habe nämlich festgestellt das du gleich nebenan wohnst.  

Also, mach weiter so.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Jörg 

Wo ist denn nebenan ? Per PN bitte


----------



## tattoo_hh (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

erst nächtes jahr fertig? ich glaube viel eher bei deinem tempo...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Sicher,
der Teich an sich wird noch dieses Jahr fertig, aber Filter und alles was dazugehört nicht mehr.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallöchen,
ich konnte dann doch mal zwischen den Regenschauern ein wenig weiter machen.
- Erste Lage 1cm Styropor angeklebt
- Skimmeranschluss betoniert
- Die Verrohrung vom BA im Tiefbereich vorbereitet
- Srrömungspumpenanschlüsse verklebt

Viel Fummelarbeit jetzt, geht echt Zeit bei drauf  

Hier nochmal ein Vergleichsbild vom 4. Juli und von heute


----------



## katja (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

hallo uwe!

auch wenn ich von koiteichen nicht wirklich viel plan habe, verfolge ich deinen neubau von anfang an!

das nenn ich doch mal rangeklotzt! RESPEKT!!! 

die neuen kois können sich wirklich auf ihr zuhause freuen!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Wieder ein Tag geschuftet  

Ergebnis:
- Zweite Lage Styropor innen aufgebracht
- Erste Lage Styropor außen angebracht

 

 

Und wir haben uns für die Farbe des "Deckels" auf der Mauer entschieden


----------



## Horst T. (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

sieht absolut suuuuper aus    
Ich hoffe jedoch das du die Fliesen auf dem " Deckel " auf Maß schneidest, da die Fliesen sonst am Überstand brechen könnten :shock


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,

ich hab mich letztens mal Beraten lassen, das sagte mir der Fachberater das wenn man Granit z.B. als Fußweg im Garten verbaut man dieses jedes Jahr imprägnieren muss - falls dem so ist, solltest du an die Folgekosten denken. 

-> kennt sich hier jemand genauer damit aus ?

Und du solltest dir auch überlegen wie man das am besten anstellt ohne das ein Tröpfchen in den Teich kommt... wer weis was dann passieren könnte

Bei normalen Frostsicheren Boden Fliesen hättest du nicht dieses imprägnierproblem.

Flexkleber wirst du ja sicher verwenden oder ?


----------



## Henkkaas (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder ein Tag geschuftet
> 
> Ergebnis:
> - Zweite Lage Styropor innen aufgebracht
> - Erste Lage Styropor außen angebracht



Warum hast du denn von innen und Außen das styropor gemacht?  

Innen wegen der Folie aber außen??


----------



## Trautchen (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mich letztens mal Beraten lassen, das sagte mir der Fachberater das wenn man Granit z.B. als Fußweg im Garten verbaut man dieses jedes Jahr imprägnieren muss - falls dem so ist, solltest du an die Folgekosten denken.
> 
> -> kennt sich hier jemand genauer damit aus ?
> 
> ?



Hallo, das würde mich auch interessieren, wir haben auch jede Menge Granit verbaut...und bislang nix imprägniert


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

@Ralf: Das sind ganz normale Bodenfliesen, für außen

@Henkkaas: Einmal zur Isolierung und damit man den Putz besser auftragen kann

@Horst: Ein wenig überstand wollte ich lassen, damit man die Klemmleiste nicht sieht, also so ca. 5-7 mm


----------



## Henkkaas (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

aahhh deshalb. Hat also nicht mit Frostschutz zu tun? Also für die mauer meine ich nicht für den teich


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Um die Mauer vor Frost zu schützen, reichen 2 cm Styropor nicht aus. Aber ich denke das ist nicht das Problem, da ja das Wasser bis kurz unter der Maueroberkannte steht. Und das sollte ja nicht frieren


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,

zwischen dem Styropor und deiner Mauer wird sich aber Feuchtigkeit sammeln, vieleicht könnte dies dann später zum abplatzen des aufgebrachten Mörtels führen. ?

(Meine ehemaligen vormieter haben meinen Keller komplett mit Styropor ausgekleidet, die Wände konnten nicht atmen, wasser und viel viel Schimmel haben sich dahinter gebildet- puhh das war ne schlimme Arbeit das Zeuch zu entfernen und vom Schimmel zu befreien ...)

 Wirst du denn noch so ein Netzvlies auf das Styropor draufmachen bevor du mörtelst um dem ganzen noch zusätzlich Halt zu geben ?

Damit die überstehenden Fliesen nicht runterplatzen, könntest du doch so eine art Randkante nach der Fliesenverlgung nachträglich von außen/unten anbauen ?


----------



## koimen (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Der äussere 1cm Sagexstreifen sehe ich auch eher als gefährdet. Ein Punkt ist, wenn mann zum Bsp. mit einer Schubkarre anstösst entsteht sehr schnell ein Loch.....würde auch empfehlen mind. mit der Putzschicht ein Glasfasernetz einzubetten beim auftragen des Putzes. Damit wird zusätzliche Stabilität gegen Eindrückungen gegebeben. Wie auch das abblättern mit der Zeit des Putzes bei aufsteigender Feuchtigkeit im Mauerwerk wird dadurch länger verhindert.....(Selber sehe im Moment keinen triftigen Grund für die Applikation des 1cm' Isolationsstreifen .) Wichtig ist nun einfach einen entsprechenden Putzaufbau aussen zu wählen der dem Dampfdiffussionsverhalten des Bauwerkes entspricht im Bezug zum Witterungverhalten (Frost/Wärme/Kälte/Nässe).

Aber es ist sicher nicht ein Matchentscheidendes Detail im Gesamtprojekt wo zu einem grossen Schaden führen kann 

Mach weiter so Uwe.....würde bei mir auch wieder am liebsten im Hauptteich wieder anfangen gewisse Verbesserungen zu machen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo,
ja, es kommt noch eine Gewebeschicht auf das Styropor und darauf der Putz  
Im Idealfall sollte das Mauerwerk gar nicht Nass werden, so die Theorie

Die Fliesen werden nach außen nicht überstehen, nach innen schon ein wenig.

Aber Prima, dass ihr an alles denkt


----------



## Thomy67 (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe

warum ist mein Mund so troken...?   

ach ja bei deinem Bau bleibt mir die Spucke weg  

ich beobachte mit Begeisterung dein Bau ab heute  

falls mir was auffällt hacke ich ein...  bin ja auch ein neuling  
und lerne 

also weiter so... wir sind bei dir  

Gruss aus der Schweiz
Thomy


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Tag auch 

Dämmungsarbeiten auch fertig. Kann ich nächste Woche mit der Gewebematte anfangen und danach verputzen


----------



## simon (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

hallo uwe
da ich auch grad das weisse teufelszeug anne wand klebe aber nen hauch dicker(12cm) wollte ich nur mal so tip mässig anmerken.
einfach den styropurkleber mit ner 10ner fliesenzahnung auftragen,netz drauff und dann glattziehen.total einfach.
und wegen dem granit 
da es ein gewachsener stein is der nur auf glanz poliert is muss man da nix imprgnieren.und bei paar mm überstand bricht da auch nix.
viel spass weiterhin
gruss simon


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Simon,
ich hab das Styropor mit Klebeschaum verklebt, war total Easy  
Klebt sofort das Zeugs  Besonders auf der Haut


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo,
heute habe ich mal am Teich nichts gemacht, ich glaube das war der zweite Tag seit dem 4. Juli das an der Baustelle Ruhe ist  

Viel ist ja auch nicht mehr zu machen, bevor dir Folie in den Teich kommt  

Aber morgen gehts weiter


----------



## Henkkaas (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Guten Abend Uwe.

Der Ruhetag ist dir auch mehr als gegönnt!! 

Freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder... Ist echt spannend besonders wo ich ja selber gerade auf Ideenfang bin.

Schönen Abend 2 

Marek


----------



## rainthanner (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

wirklich beeindruckend saubere Arbeit. 
 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## simon (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

hallo uwe
der tip war ja auch für den nächsten arbeitsschritt.
gruss simon


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Guten Morgen Uwe,



> Im Idealfall sollte das Mauerwerk gar nicht Nass werden, so die Theorie



dazu fiel mir grad spontan ein = hast du eine Grundmauernschutzsperre unter deinen Betonsockel eingebracht ? also eine Folie oder dieses schwarze bitumenzeugs von der Rolle ausm Baumarkt 

hattest du WU (wasserundurchlässigen) Beton genommen ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ja, ist WU aber keine Folie unter den Steinen. Sonst halten sie doch nicht drauf


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

na dan wird schon alles klar gehen, der WU beton wird sich sicher nur max ein paar cmterchen vollsaugen aber trotzem trocken bleiben.

die folie meinte ich als trennschicht zwischen erde + wo dann der beton drauf kam, also unter diesem

Viel Erfog weiterhin !


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nee,
unter dem Beton ist keine Folie


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Und noch ein Ruhetag heute, muss wieder "normal" arbeiten. Kaum daheim regnet es in Strömen :evil


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallöchen mal wieder 

Nicht wundern das es nicht weitergeht, im Augenblick ist halt nix zu machen. Nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten erledigen bis die Folie kommt.

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden, ganz sicher


----------



## Olli.P (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Uwe,


5 Tage ohne Update......  

So kann das nicht weiter gehen.  

Du lässt ganz schön nach.........


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

OK Olaf,
ich reisse alles wieder ab und mach nochmal neu  

 Ich wollte eh vergrößern


----------



## koimen (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Uwe.... ....sag mal was wieder zu Deinem neuen Koiteiche? Olaf hat schon recht  du lässt nach hehehehe Keine Fotos etc. mehr.......ist der erste "pfupf" draussen und Du biste dich am überwintern vorbereiten sprich nur noch Fettaufbau  (Heineckchen masslos saufen)


Mich würde interessieren wie der Eigenbau-Filterbau geplant ist (Fotos über Lage des Filters, Kammern, Leitungen, Vorfilterung ).  
Auch ob Du evt. die "Neuen Fische" schon gesichtet hast........
Pflanzenteich was soll da alles rein.......

Also nicht nachlassen......   (Heineckchen masslos saufen muss verdient werden)


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nee nee, alls OK hier.   

Ich habe am WE den Pflanzenfilter fertig gemacht, Vlies und Folie rein, Wasser marsch.
Dann habe ich noch ein neues Aquarium bekommen, das wollte ja auch eingerichtet werden  
Also so ganz Arbeitslos bin ich hier noch nicht, aber am Teich ist nicht mehr viel zu machen.

Als Filterung habe ich einen Eigenbaufilter mit SiFi, Patronen und __ Hel-X oder ähnliches im Sinn. Aber das überlege ich mir im Winter genauer.

Aber eine andere Entscheidung habe ich getroffen: Es wird nun doch EPDM-Folie, das mit dem Einschweißen lasse ich aus Kostengründen. Ich habe im Baumarkt zum ersten mal EPDM in den Händen gehalten, das bekomme ich hin die 140m² in den Teich zu legen   Kostenersparnis mal eben 1500€

Ab Freitag hat bei uns Dauerregen eingesetzt, aber die Wände haben alle gehalten, nichts eingebrochen oder so, alle Top


----------



## Clovere (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hut ab und verbeug @ utzoff
Müsste, wollte, sollte auch meinen Teich umbauen oder noch besser neuen bauen. Scheue aber vorm kompletten Neubau zurück, da ich nicht mehr der jüngste bin und 40-50 m³ Erdreich schaufeln und verkarren doch schon mordsmässig ist. Alles in etwas abschüssigem Gelände.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

NaJa, war schon ne ganz schöne Quälerei  

Nochmal mache ich das nicht, dass ist sicher


----------



## Horst T. (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> NaJa, war schon ne ganz schöne Quälerei
> 
> Nochmal mache ich das nicht, dass ist sicher



 Das ist nachvollziehbar...gibt es schon neue Bilder *lechz *


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nee,
hab ja nix mehr gemacht, außer den Pflanzenfilter mit Folie bestückt


----------



## koimen (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Fotos......auch wenn man nur einen kleinen Unterschied sieht...bidde bidde   

Und wie sieht es nun mit der Fischplanung (Einkaufsliste detailliertes vorhaben bitte)aus......

Aquarium? Foto........

Wir (Ich) wollen alles sehen.....haste alles von Anfang an so öffentlich gezeigt, nun nicht einmal kneifen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

OK,
hier mal ein schlechtes Bild vom AQ

 

Alles andere später :beeten

AchJa, Fischplanung   Um so mehr man schaut, um so größer wird die Liste.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Tag auch
> 
> Dämmungsarbeiten auch fertig. Kann ich nächste Woche mit der Gewebematte anfangen und danach verputzen



 
Wahnsinn,...






wie sauber man wirklich arbeiten kann ?!!   bei mir wäre zumindest der Rasen im Umkreis von 0,5-1m zermatscht oder zertrammpelt...

bei dir sieht ja alles aus, als wäre es zusammen gewachsen  

mfg. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Danke


----------



## Horst T. (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wahnsinn,...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir währe auch alles " versaut "!!D aher gehe ich mal davon aus das Uwe das Bild mit einem guten Bildbearbeitungsprogramm retuschiert hat ....  

 Ne, Ne, is nur Spaß... Es soll ja auch " Handwerker " geben die " sauber " arbeiten können


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Na, wenn ihr wüsstet


----------



## Clovere (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Leute
hab wegen der Mauerei von utzoff mal eine frage (könnte mich auch mal treffen wegen abfallendem Gelände): wie hoch kann eine Mauer  ( wie bei utzoff aufgesetzt) bei seitlichem Wasserdruck sein? Müsste obendrauf ein Ringanker ab einer gewissen Höhe oder reicht es, die Mauer mit dem Aushub abzustützen?
Werde das Gelände mal ausbleien und vermessen und dann Skizze hier reinstellen.

Gruss

Elmar


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ich will euch ja den fast fertigen Pflanzenfilter nicht vorenthalten  

 

Passen ca. 2000 Liter rein. 

Ups, hab ich ja gerade gesehen, ist ja eine Herzform


----------



## koimen (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Ups, hab ich ja gerade gesehen, ist ja eine Herzform



Na was man(n) nicht alles so macht für Sein verliebtes Hobbie.....:crazy 

Was sind da alles für Pflanzen bereits drinnen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Wasserhyazinthen und __ Wassersalat Kari

Der Rest kommt doch erst im nächsten Jahr


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Sieht schonmal sehr schön aus Uwe !  

Was nimmst du denn dann als Grobabscheider vor deinem Biotec ? Sifi


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Warum sollte da ein SiFi vor ? 

Ist doch nur für ein paar Wochen


----------



## Horst T. (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe, der Beitrag hier ist ja aschon soooooo groß, habe ich da irgendwo was über deinen Filter bzw. Pumpen übersehen / überlesen  ??? Wäre nett wenn du mir da ein paar Infos ( gab es Bilder ?? )  geben kannst.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

neee Uwe - ich meine doch für deine Endlösung wenn der teich fertisch is :smoki   

watt hatt du denn da geplant ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Die ganze Filterfrage ist noch nicht klar, liegt ja auch an den finanziellen Möglichkeiten. Am liebsten wäre mir ein Vliesfilter :smoki  Aber...... dann wohl doch zu teuer.

Also mal sehen was der Winter bringt


----------



## Horst T. (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Also, du machst auf mich nicht den Eindruck das du einfach drauf los baust ohne dir vorher Gedanken über den Filter bhzw. die Filterung  gemacht zu haben.  
Auf den Bildern sieht man innen im Styropor so dunkle " Löcher " ich dachte das wären ggf. Zuläufe, oder sind das Lampen ???? bzw. die Vorbereitungen dazu ???


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ich habe mir echt über alles Gedanken gemacht, nur wie der Filter nun Endgültig wird, ist noch nicht sicher. 

Aber das spielt im Moment keine Rolle.

Was ich aber weiß ist:
- Welche und wieviele Fische kommen rein 
- Welche und wieviele Pflanzen kommen rein
- Was will ich durch den Filter pumpen
- Was erwarte ich von einem Filter
- Wieviel Volumen habe ich

Die dunklen Flecken sind keine Lampen, sondern:
- 3x Zulauf
- 1x Notüberlauf
- 1x Strömungspumpenzulauf
- 1x Strömungspumpenablauf


----------



## Horst T. (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir echt über alles Gedanken gemacht, nur wie der Filter nun Endgültig wird, ist noch nicht sicher.



 Sach ich doch ......


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nabend 

Heute war 

Koi-Shopping   

Und hier unsere Auswahl

 

Hier mein Liebling

 

Und den bekommt meine Maus zum Geburtstag

 

Und der hier ist für mich 

 

Die Süßen dürfen bis April/Mai 2009 dort bleiben


----------



## toschbaer (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,
 hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

 
 

sehr schöne Koi   


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Horst T. (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Mensch Uwe, was für schöne Tiere   

Du schaffst es immer  wieder die Forengemeinde zu begeistern....


----------



## michaK (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,

wirklich tolle Fische !!!

Darf man erfahren, wo du fündig geworden bist ?

Suche auch noch einen schönen Shiro und einen Kohaku  !!!!

Gruß Michael


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

ich fin den letzten am schönsten   - wie heißt denn diese Art ?

Was kostet so ein Tier ?

Das Geschlecht kann ja sicher bei dieser Größe schon bestimmt werden, wer ist denn hier was ?

Hast du schon Namen ausgesucht ?


----------



## gluefix (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Oha...das sind ja Fische wie aus dem Bilderbuch ...Wie ich sehe sind das ja fast alles Doitsu Varianten ?? Die sehen  aus, echt Klasse gezeichnet (zumindest für meinen Geschmack). 
Gruß Benni


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ja, wir sind halt Doitsu-Fans  

Das letzte Bild ist ein Beni Kikokuryu

Fündig geworden bin ich bei meinem Stammhändler http://www.koizentrum.eu/ der hat noch sehr schöne Kohaku, aber den besten (nach unserem Geschmack) haben wir 

Man kann noch nicht sagen wer Weiblein und wer Männlein ist, alle noch zu jung. 

Aber es dauert halt noch 7-8 Monate bis sie zu uns kommen.

Hier ist das Gesamtbild nochmal in groß Alle Kois


----------



## michag (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder ein Tag geschuftet
> 
> Ergebnis:
> - Zweite Lage Styropor innen aufgebracht
> ...



Hallo habe hier auch mal geschaut mit dem Granit ( Platte  stärke 1cm poliert Padang  Baumarkt ??)würde ich nicht machen.Sollte es so sein hast Du nicht viel Freude dran nächstes Jahr wird es kaputt sein Frostgefahr der MOS-Wert stimmt nicht für Aussen saugen zuviel Wasser


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ja,
du hast recht. Wir haben uns auch dagegen entschieden. Am WE fahren wir mal zum Fliesenfachmarkt und lassen uns beraten.


----------



## michag (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,
> du hast recht. Wir haben uns auch dagegen entschieden. Am WE fahren wir mal zum Fliesenfachmarkt und lassen uns beraten.



schöne große Platten z.B.Polygonal  gibt es auch in schönen Farben aber nicht aus dem Baumarkt ,da gibt es nur mindere Sorten also Klein und Dünn Sorry ich bin vom Fach


Die Fische sind echt Geil


----------



## Dodi (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

 Uwe,

super hübsche Fische habt Ihr Euch da ausgesucht! 

Wegen der Randabdeckung:
Evtl. gibt es einen Natursteinhandel bei Euch in der Nähe, die haben manchmal wunderschöne Abschnitte zu günstigen Preisen - müsstest Du nur selbst mit der Flex zuschneiden... : das macht Arbeit und gibt ganz schön Dreck, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				michag schrieb:
			
		

> da gibt es nur mindere Sorten also Klein und Dünn Sorry ich bin vom Fach



Darum ja auch zum Fachmarkt


----------



## rainthanner (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Prima Koi-Shopping. 

Könnte man sich dran gewöhnen, oder?   


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Klar Rainer, aber die wollen immer alle Geld dafür haben :crazy :crazy 

Wie ist deine Meinung zu den Babys ? So mal als Experte gesprochen (obwohl es mir eigentlich wurscht ist, sollen ja uns gefallen )


----------



## kunisteich (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe

Also man muß schon den Hut vor dir ziehen!!!
Ersteinmal der Mega schnelle Bau des Teiches, 
dann auch schon soweit den PF fertig.
Echt Genial    

Und die Fische sind auch mega genial.
aber mal ehrlich die sind doch nicht echt oder?? die hast du bestimmt selber gemalt  denn die sehen echt aus wie Bilderbuch Fische.
Wie lange hat denn das aussuchen gedauert??


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				kunisteich schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange hat denn das aussuchen gedauert??



Fast 4 Stunden  

Obwohl der Kohaku mit dem Punkt auf der __ Nase davon 3 Stunden verbraucht hat (wegen teuer, aber meine Maus hat bald Geburtstag)


----------



## koimen (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ach hab ich es doch fast verpasst gehabt!!!!!

Deine Koisammlung ist ja schon fast Komplett 
Mir gefallen die Doitsu-Koi auch immer besonders..... 

Der oben rechts wird Dir aber hoffentlich nicht verhungern über den Winter bei Deinem Händler.....


----------



## DocFugu (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hab jetzt auch mal dein komplettes Projekt von Anfang an mitgelesen und muss sagen ich bin begeistert mit welcher Akribie und Leidenschaft du an dein Vorhaben herangehst  
Riesenkompliment und ein großes Lob, da bleibt ja gar nichts dem Zufall überlassen  
Hab zwar noch nicht so viel Ahnung, aber vorgestern habe ich angefangen eine Pfütze anzulegen mit 250l, der Zierkies ist noch nicht komplett und ich mache mir schon Gedanken was man noch so machen könnte!
Dazu muss ich allerdings erstmal schauen wo ich was "freimachen kann"  

Werde weiter gespannt zulesen  :beeten


----------



## Wuzzel (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nicht nur Akribie und  Leidenschaft... ich bewundere das Affentempo 

Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nu is aber gut   Soviel Lob ist ja kaum auszuhalten.

Morgen wird die Folie bestellt (10*15 Meter) Samstag kommt sie dann vielleicht schon in den Teich  
Wird eine EPDM, 1,15 mm 

Von der Folienschweißgeschichte habe ich mich aus finanziellen Gründen verabschiedet.
Dann gibts auch wieder neue Bilder

Ein Bild habe ich ja noch

 

Annett hat mir 2 Ableger ihrer Superseerose geschenkt. Die stehen jetzt erst einmal im Teich.

Und wie man auf dem Bild erkennen kann, es wird Herbst


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hurra,
Folie ist bestellt, soll Freitag geliefert werden. Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist, kann am Wochenende die Folie in den Teich  

Habt ihr noch Tipps zum Verlegen ? AchJa, ist eine Firestone 1,15mm EPDM


----------



## Vespabesitzer (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

  vielleicht ist es ja auch wieder so schön warm wie letzte Woche,... toitoi  
(ist aber vielleicht nur bei PVC wichtiger, EPDM ist doch eh schön geschmeidig ?!)

Hast du schon ein Konzept, wie du diese am Rand befestigen willst??
Ist ja alles schön rund,.. oder kommt die Folie einfach unter Natursteinplatten... (dann aber Reissgefahr?)

mfG. (der, der schon die Folie aber kein Wasser, ausser Regen) drinne hat   Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Die Folie wird oben an der Mauer befestigt, ich werde wohl die Profilleisten von Naturagart nehmen, suche aber noch ob es was günstigeres gibt.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Mein Dachdecker hatte letzten eine vergleichbare eingesetzt...  (um Bitum-Dachbahnen an der Hauswand anzubinden)
ist nur die Frage, ob diese wirklich günstiger wäre...
Bei mir wären es ja nur 5-10m, hast du deinen Umfang mal gemessen   
Ich finde daher den NG Preis eigentlich ganz o.k.

mfG.Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

NaJa, ich hab 31 Meter und der Meter kostet bei NG 5,50€  :crazy


----------



## Jürgen-V (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

hi
wirst du die falten lassen oder zukleben uwe?


----------



## Olli.P (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Uwe,

wo willst du die Folie befestigen.  

An der Seite oder oben drauf und anschließend die Abschlußplatten drüber 


Hast schon mal hier geschaut??

Die fertigen die meines Wissens in Alu & Kunststoff.
Die gibts bei uns im Krügermarkt.

Ich mein wegen der Kurven brauchst du doch eher eine Flache alternative oder   

Und wenn die Folie Zeit zum setzen hat, sollte da dann hinterher auch nicht so viel Zug draufkommen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Die Falten werde ich kleben Jürgen. 

Diese Teppichleisten kosten ja fast noch mehr Olaf   Die Folie wird am obersten Stein (innen zum Teich hin), ganz oben befestigt. Dann kommt der "Deckel" auf die Mauer


----------



## Jürgen-V (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

hi
kannst du für mich das kleben etwas genauer beschreiben und ein paar bilder machen, wenns soweit ist?
das kommt nämlich auch noch auf mich zu:? 
und der teichbau ist ja nicht so meine stärke. 
ich wäre dir sehr dankbar, weil ich ja auch weiß, das epdm-folie (die ich auch wieder verwenden werde) nicht so leicht zu kleben geht.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hab ich ja auch noch nicht gemacht, ich wollte es mit Innotec versuchen. Der Foliendealer meinte das ist OK.


----------



## hansemann (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ja Uwe, 
ich glaub ich spinn:shock 
Das ist ja der Hammer, was du da baust!!!!
Ich krieg jetzt die Krise, wie kann man nur so einen schönen Teich bauen 

Ich will auch so einen!

Könntest du eine Serienproduktion veranlassen?:beeten 

Nein im Ernst, RESPEKT 

Viele Grüsse,
ein dich dafür ewig bewundernder Hans


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				hansemann schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann man nur so einen schönen Teich bauen



Das ist aber echt Geschmackssache, frag mal einen Naturteichfan 

Aber Danke für die Blumen


----------



## Olli.P (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi,




			
				hansemann schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will auch so einen!
> 
> Könntest du eine Serienproduktion veranlassen?



Ich hätt auch gern einen, der Anfang ist ja schon gemacht. 

Ja Neeee iss klar.

[OT]Aber wenn du 'n bisschen reinhaust, mit Filterbau und so und der Okt. genauso schön wird wie 2006, 
könnten evtl. die ersten Koi noch dieses Jahr einziehen.
Weil dann wird das Wasser ja erst ab Anfang Dez. richtig kalt [/OT]


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

OK, 
und dann lass ich noch T-Shirts und Tassen, Mauspads und son Kram drucken


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nabend,
Folie ist heute angekommen  
Wir haben uns schon einen Bruch beim "in den Garten schleppen" gehoben. Wie ich den Klumpen Gummi in den Teich bekommen soll, keine Ahnung. 138m² bei über 200 KG  

Sonntag solls soweit sein wenn das Wetter mitspielt, die alte Folie muss aber raus, es sind einfach zu viele Dellen im Teichboden, die will ich noch gerade ziehen.

Aber....... ich freu mich wie ein Kind auf Sonntag


----------



## Vespabesitzer (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

  ich sehe gerade,.. deine "grüne Online Lampe" ist bei dir immer noch an  

los ab ins Bett,.. laut meinem Wetterbericht soll der Samstag besser als der Sonntag sein,.. (und nächste Woche einen´Tag Urlaub einplanen,
es wird wieder ein wenig schöner   ) .. so Gott will..
vielleicht sollte man den Sonntag daher schoneinmal etwas vorziehen,..

mfG. MIcha


----------



## rainthanner (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe, 

dann drücke ich beide Daumen, wegen schönem Wetter am Sonntag. 







Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Danke Rainer,

leider sind heute keine Helfer da Micha, dass muss morgen klappen  . Sonst eine Woche warten


----------



## Vespabesitzer (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> leider sind heute keine Helfer da Micha, dass muss morgen klappen  .



das klappt schon,..

wir waren auch zu 4t, allerdings haben wir nur zu dritt, die Rolle ausgerollt,..
zu zweit dann die Folie ausgezogen (immerhin auch 119m^2)
und das gerade "zuppeln" habe ich quasi alleine gemacht,...  geht meiner Meinung nach eh alleine oder max. zu 2t am besten,..

Klar, bei dir muss eher einer oben und einer unten stehen...

Hauptsache ersteinmal drinnen...  (aber wem erzähle ich das,.. du biste ja Teichprofi    ..)
und,..?? welche Leisten hast du gekauft??  ich habe für meinen Terrassen Anschluss die von NG bestellt...  (ich finde die o.k. und woanders
kriegst du die vielleicht nur für 1 Euro günstiger...)
die restlichen Umfangmeter werden aber zwischen Steinen geklemmt...

also,.. good Weather luck,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## rainthanner (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Rainer,
> 
> leider sind heute keine Helfer da Micha, dass muss morgen klappen  . Sonst eine Woche warten


 

richtige Männer machen sowas allein`. :smoki  


Morgen regnet es und heute bei 30°C im Schatten ist die Folie schön geschmeidig. Also ran an den Speck.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*













Das Wetter war einfach zu gut heute um zu warten, um 16:00 Uhr gings los

 

Und prompt kamen auch die ersten Helfer

     

Bodenablauf mit Schnellzement eingemörtelt, Boden angezogen (soll ja schön gerade sein)

Der Bodenablauf hat echt Stress gemacht, weil das Wasser mal wieder von unten nach oben wollte, haben wir aber dann doch geschafft  

 

Und dann Wasser Marsch, ich hoffe zum letzten mal  

 

Morgen werden die Falten gezupft, aber das geht mit der EPDM wohl richtig gut  

Beginn: 16:00 Uhr, Ende 21:00 Uhr. Ich denke das ist OK, aber meine Helfer haben mir meine ganzen Bierreserven weggesüffelt


----------



## rainthanner (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

na also - geht doch.  



Aber den Domdeckel hast vergessen.  




Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Aber den Domdeckel hast vergessen.



  Nee nee  Kommt heute rein


----------



## Henkkaas (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

 

Wow sieht super aus.... 

Lieben Gruß Marek


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Tag auch 

Die Falten haben wir ganz gut legen können, ein verkleben ist nicht Notwendig wie es scheint   EPDM ist doch ganz anders zu verarbeiten wie PVC.
Skimmer ist montiert, der zweite BA ist auch dran. Nun heißt es abwarten ob alles dicht ist. 
Aber bis ich das merke, dauert es wohl noch ein paar Tage. Eigentlich sollte die Feuerwehr eine Übung bei uns machen, die haben aber was wichtigeres vor (son blöder Zimmerbrand, na und )


----------



## ferryboxen (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

hallo uwe

respekt.....dein teichbauprojekt.....einfach sahne

kannst du mir evtl. einen preis nennen für die folie...und wo ???

kannste ja per PN .

umbau steht bei mir auch frühjahr 2009 an.

gruss lothar


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Die Folie habe ich bei www.Siwoplan.de für 5,89€ m² gekauft. Ist eine Firestonefolie.


----------



## Henkkaas (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe. Ist die verwendete Folie ein Stück?? Oder musstest du etwas kleben?? 


Gruß Marek


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nee, war in einem Stück

Kleiner Wasserstandsbericht, heute 19:40 Uhr

 


Dauert also noch ein bisschen  

Aber: Ich habe wieder einen Teich


----------



## ferryboxen (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

hallo uwe

suuuupi.....!!!!!

ich glaube du kannst es kaum erwarten bis deine paddler bei

dir einziehen.

du kannst stolz auf die geleistete arbeit sein.

auch wenn es noch einiges zu tun gibt wünsche ich dir viel freude

mit deinem neuen teich.

gruss lothar


----------



## Henkkaas (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

 

und einen super schönen noch dazu.

Ich hoffe bei mir klappt es auch so reibungslos..... 

Die Folie will ich auch verwenden. mein Händler will pro qm 8,90 haben.  Da werde ich wohl deinen shop vorziehen....  

gruß Marek


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, war in einem Stück
> 
> Kleiner Wasserstandsbericht, heute 19:40 Uhr



und ??

was sagt die Wasser Uhr ??   oder hattest du die 38m^3 auch schon vorher genau ausgerechnet  
mfg. MIcha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Morgen 

Den Inhalt hatte ich vorher schon ausgerechnet, ich sage mal 38.000 +/- 1000 Liter.

80 cm fehlen noch


----------



## Trautchen (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				ferryboxen schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube du kannst es kaum erwarten bis deine paddler bei
> 
> dir einziehen.



Hi Uwe, ehrlich gesagt ich kann es auch kaum erwarten , habe mich richtig festgefressen hier im fred... 

Das sieht jetzt schon sooooo toll aus. Kannst echt stolz sein auch auf Deine Helfer. Berichte bloß schön weiter aber gönn´Dir auch mal eine Ruhepause. Vielleicht fällt Dir ja dann noch mehr ein...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				Trautchen schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht fällt Dir ja dann noch mehr ein...



Ich glaub nicht   Sonst gibt das mecker. Obwohl meine Maus auch mittlerweile vom Teichfieber befallen ist


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nabend 

Seerosen sind an ihrem Platz, Skimmer ist Probeweise montiert, und:

Füllstandsbericht

 

35 cm fehlen noch, ich denke mal 2 Abende noch, dann sehe ich ob alles Dicht ist 

Aber um die Seerosen aus der Tiefe zu holen musste ich mal eben ganz abtauchen :crazy  Und das bei 15° Wassertemperatur. 
Bei der Gelegenheit bin ich dann mal eine ganze Runde geschwommen  
Fazit: Schwimmteich-Geeignet


----------



## Olli.P (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Uwe,

sieht ja schon fast Fertig aus.  

Wenn du mit dem Filter genauso schnell bist,............ 

Ist der im kommenden Frühling eingefahren.  


Aber nu mal zur Folienbefestigung:


Wie ich sehe scheint da ja genug Folie übrig zu sein. Hast du nicht eine Möglichkeit da einfach oben auf der Mauer ordentliche runde Löcher ( so wie mit 'nem Bürolocher ) in die Folie einzubringen. 

Dann bräuchtest du evtl. gar keine andere Befestigung, weil da kommt ja noch was drauf.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ja Olaf, überlege ich auch gerade  
Das mit der Leiste an der Mauerkante ist nicht Ideal.

Es ist ja kein Zug auf der Folie, ich dachte schon daran einfach kleine Löcher in die Steine zu Bohren und Popniete zu verwenden. Ob das geht ? 

Aber die Folie ist schon echt der Hammer, die legt sich an die Wand, Unglaublich


----------



## Vespabesitzer (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ja kein Zug auf der Folie, ich dachte schon daran einfach kleine Löcher in die Steine zu Bohren und Popniete zu verwenden. Ob das geht ?



uiih.. Popnieten,.. das wäre vielleicht etwas sehr optimistisch   

was hältst du von:
Dämmstoffdübel Tellerdübel Schlagdübel Dübel 10 x 90 

z.B. bei EbaY Artikelnummer: 250290455990
250 Stück, 20 Eu
(keine Ahnung ob das geht,.. aber die Idee finde ich nicht schlecht    )

mfG. MIcha


----------



## Olli.P (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi,


ich denke mal, ein paar Löcher würden reichen........ 


Mischung oder Kleber drunter und drüber sollte dann reichen.

Ganze Häuser stehen auf Folienstreifen, von wegen der Feuchtigkeitssperre.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				Olli.P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich denke mal, ein paar Löcher würden reichen........
> Mischung oder Kleber drunter und drüber sollte dann reichen.



achso,.. jetzt weiss ich wie du das meintest,..
(quasi der z.B. Fliesenkleber als "Bolzen" im Loch,.. aber halt nur 2-3mm "lang"..

hmm.. aber ein Riss-Risiko würde ich schon als sehr hoch einstuffen??

wir werden sehen, was Zauberer Uwe als nächstes aus den Hut zieht,.
 
mfG. Micha,  gut Nächtle´


----------



## Olli.P (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi,

Jepp......... 

Und wenn er wartet, bis sich die Folie ordentlich gesetzt hat, sollte es keine Probs. geben.


----------



## Henkkaas (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe. 

Also die Idee mit den Löchern in der Folie finde ich gut. Müssen ja nicht rund sein. und als zusätzliche Sicherheit könntest du Schlagschrauben nehmen. Ich habe die bei uns auf´m Balkon benutzt um das Traufblech am Beton zu befestigen. Kleines Loch bohren und mit dem Hamme reinschlagen. Geht schnell und einfach.

Gruß Marek


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Danke für eure Ideen  

Gestern abend war der Wasserstand schon so hoch, dass ich schon einmal den ersten BA testen konnte, und was war ? Da kommt Wasser raus    

Scheint alles Dicht zu sein bis jetzt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nicht viel neues heute, Wasser läuft immer noch  

Aber die Abläufe sind alle Dicht 

Meine Planung zahlt sich langsam aus


----------



## Jürgen-V (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

nur
   

uwe


----------



## Vespabesitzer (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ja kein Zug auf der Folie, ich dachte schon daran einfach kleine Löcher in die Steine zu Bohren und ...



Hallo,.. habe heute meine (PVC) Folie mit einer Leiste befestigt,..
Mit einer Gürtellochzange kann man tadellos "fransenfreie" Löcher machen   
 
.. für mich soweit o.k. für deinen Fall wahrscheinlich der Tipp von Oli besser...

mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Toller Tipp Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hurra, Teich ist voll  

Aber der Schieber vom Skimmer tropft ein wenig   NaJa, setzt sich schon noch zu.

Ich hab es dann doch auf 1,70 Meter Tiefe geschafft 

Also Tiefenbereich: 1,55 - 1,70 - 1,55
Flachbereich: 0,80 - 0,90 - 0,80 

Immer zum BA hin


----------



## Vespabesitzer (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

"Boah eh", der Teich macht jetzt schon ganz schön was her,.. 
wirklich schöne Form,..  und auf den ersten Blick ist die Wasserhöhe zu den Steinen auch überall gleich,..

was mir noch so einfällt (da gibt es eine Bauvorschrift bei Balkongeländern),..

besteht die Gefahr, wenn begeisterte Zuschauer reingucken,.. dass man leicht nach vorne überkippt ??
Aber man muss es ja mit den deutschen Vorschriften auch nicht übertreiben und deine Steinplatten fehlen ja auch noch...

Was hast du denn jetzt noch alles vor der Winterzeit gepant ?? oder ist jetzt ersteinmal "fertig"

mfG. MIcha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Unser Grundstück ist komplett eingezäunt Micha.

Ich muss jetzt noch für Wasserkreislauf sorgen, dann die Folie an/auf der Mauer befestigen und die Mauer von außen noch verputzen.

Der Skimmer soll den Winter über durchlaufen, also kommt ne 10.000er Pumpe in die PK, die macht schon tüchtig Strömung, hab ich vorhin getestet. Muss ich erst einmal eine provisorische Verrohrung herstellen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Da ja hier laufend User neue Fische kaufen, wollen wir uns natürlich anschließen.

 

Die beiden kommen natürlich nicht in den Teich, sondern erst einmal in den Pflanzenfilter.

Einmal D-Sanke und einmal D-Kujaku


----------



## zAiMoN (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Da ja hier laufend User neue Fische kaufen, wollen wir uns natürlich anschließen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 33191
> 
> ...



und die beiden kosten?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Stück 60€ bei 25 cm. Obwohl ich meine das bei schönen Fischen der Preis Nebensache ist


----------



## heike (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

schöne fischis


----------



## rainthanner (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo, 

wenn mich das Bild nicht total benebelt, sehe ich:


100% kein Sanke
100% kein Kujaku



99,9% 2x Kikokuryu



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Henkkaas (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Stück 60€ bei 25 cm. Obwohl ich meine das bei schönen Fischen der Preis Nebensache ist



guter Preis meiner Meinung nach. 

preis nebensache??  Liegt sicher immer am geldbeutel des Käufers...:smoki 

Gruß marek


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> 99,9% 2x Kikokuryu




Jo, hast Recht Rainer, steht auch auf der Rechnung   Die schaue ich mir immer gar nicht mehr an  
Ich hab das mal einfach so geschätzt.

Danke

@marek: Natürlich, dass meine ich auch eher Ironisch


----------



## Henkkaas (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

  dann habe ich nichts gesagt.... 

Und wo hast du die Tiere zur Zeit?? Du hast doch schonmal welche gekauft. Warten die jetzt alle beim Händler auf euch?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Bis auf die beiden von gestern (die paddeln im Pflanzenfilter rum, zusammen mit 3 anderen) sind alle noch beim Händler, die haben in den letzten beiden Wochen schon schön zugelegt


----------



## Henkkaas (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

und die nicht die Pflanzen?? Sagt man doch oder?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Würde euch ja gerne etwas neues präsentieren, aber es gibt im Moment nix zum zeigen. Außer das die Bäume ihr Laub gezielt in den Teich werfen 

Wassertemperatur liegt bei 14,1° und eine Seerose blüht noch


----------



## michaK (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,

ob deine Fischis in den letzten Wochen zugelegt haben, kann ich leider
nicht beurteilen, aber in natura sehen sie echt klasse aus.

Hast dir wirklich die schönsten ausgesucht !

Obwohl : ich würd da auch immer was finden ! 

Gruß, Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

AhJa, warst du mal da ? Sind schon echt schicke bei, oder ?


----------



## michaK (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Na logisch,

aber die Kracher waren in der Halle in der Nähe des Büros, leider nicht
mehr meine Preisklasse !

Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Davon gehören ja 2 uns


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,

was wirst du denn noch als Reiherschutz planen um deine hübschen Fischies zu schützen ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Dafür ist doch die Mauer da, sollte klappen. Wenn nicht kommen wieder Schnüre über den gesamten Garten.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

meinst du nicht, dass da der Herr __ Reiher landen würde ? wie breit ist denn gleichnochmal die Mauer ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

24 cm, da muss er schon gut __ fliegen können und noch besser landen


----------



## koimen (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Die 24cm' würden allemal reichen zum landen.

 Bei mir war im Frühjahr ein Raubvogel einige Tage auf der Schaukelstange ("Jagdhochsitz" aus Rundholz 8cm' DN) zur inspektion gekommen. Bis er einsah das meine Bauweise nicht seinem Jagdverhalten entsprach....hatte auch Schaukel mittlerweile entfernt.

Also ich denke so nah am Haus werden keine Raubvögel es bei Dir wagen.....und Du hast doch auch noch eine lebende Koiwachanlage, oder?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				koimen schrieb:
			
		

> .....und Du hast doch auch noch eine lebende Koiwachanlage, oder?



Klar, 6 Stück sogar


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ach ja, im Teich ist gerade die schönste Algenblüte im gange   Sollen sich mal in Ruhe austoben die Biester  Sind ja nur noch 8 Monate bis Fischbesatz, bis dahin wirds schon klar werden


----------



## jora (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Moin Uwe,

habe mir nochmal die kmpl. Doku durchgelesen, da ich in der letzten Zeit einiges verpaßt habe. Wirklich tolle Arbeit.  

Deine Fische sind auch 1a. Habe ich mir schon in natura angesehen. Der Händler hat ganz schön gestaunt, als ich ihm Auslieferzeit und -ort nannte.  

Vielleicht können wir unser Treffen in den nächsten Tagen nachholen.
Ich schick dir mal eine PN.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ja gerne   Ich habe ab dieser Woche Urlaub


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Wollte mal wieder einen Zustandsbericht tippern. 

Im Moment ist das Laubschutznetz drauf, sind aber fast durch damit *freu*

Ich habe einen Biotec 10 angeschlossen, der von einer 12.000er Pumpe versorgt wird. Der soll auch im Winter durchlaufen um ein wenig Strömung an der Oberfläche und in der Verrohrung zu haben.
Die Seerosen schneide ich zurück, wenn das Netz wieder runter ist.
Wassertemperatur eben gemessen, 12°. 
Den PF werde ich entleeren und mit einer Plane verschließen, der bleibt also den Winter über trocken.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

sieht gut aus  

... da haste ja noch ganz schön laub wechzubringen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Neee, noch ein paar Tage warten, dann ist alles runter. Ist nicht mehr viel. Und dann kommt die Stadt und ästet mal wieder aus.
Die Bäume stehen nicht auf meinem Grundstück, darum kann ich immer nur melden


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

bei uns in GE stellt die Stadt sogar Solche Metallsammeldinger in Straßen mit vielen Bäumen auf - da musste nicht selber sammeln. - Da kommmt dann öfter ein Saugauto und schon isses Metallsammelding wieder leer 

Die Laubbläser-und Sauger kommen auch alle 2 Wochen.


----------



## Peter S (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Utzhoff
Ist Dein Name Uwe? Ich hab gelesen: Option Wintergarten. Schau mal bei Koifreaks.de nach wie man das ganze mit Wintergarten bauen kann. Geile Sache. Wenn man bedenkt das dieser Freak einen Wintergarten bauen wollte fragt man sich ob auch mal ein Besucher im Wintergarten sitzen darf. Aber Spass beiseite. Tolle Ideen hat er ja.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ja, mein Name ist Uwe (steht aber auch als Signatur unter jedem Beitrag  )

Koifreaks.de kenn ich schon, ist ein echt verrückter, aber klasse durchgezogen die Aktion


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



Ich habe mir heute mal die Zeit genommen und mir unsere neuen Teichbewohner beim Händler angeschaut  (die sind ja da bis mein Teich fertig ist)

Ich bin völlig Begeistert über die Entwicklung der Babys, hoffentlich gehts so weiter. Bilder konnte ich leider keine machen, Kamera vergessen


----------



## Dodi (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

 Uwe,

das geht aber gar nicht: Kamera vergessen, tse tse...

Das nächste mal wollen wir Fotos von den Koi. Wieviele sind's nochmal?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

12 Stück Dodi. Sind in meinem Album


----------



## Dodi (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

, Uwe!

Muss ich gleich mal nachsehen. 

Edit: Schööön! Besonders der Beni - solche liebe ich ja!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Wie ? Die hast du noch nicht gesehen ?


----------



## Dodi (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Na, na,

wer wird denn gleich prügeln? 

An den Mix konnte ich mich erinnern, war mal in einem Beitrag von Dir.

Schöne Fischis, Doitsu finde ich immer so klar in den Farben.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ich freu mich auch schon Wahnsinnig auf den nächsten Sommer  Kanns kaum mehr erwarten :beeten :beeten

Ich hab noch Optionen auf den hier

http://www.koizentrum-laatzen.de/Media/Shop/aoki kikusui 35cm.jpg

und

http://www.koizentrum-laatzen.de/Media/Shop/aoki doitsu sanke 37cm.jpg

Nur über den Preis sind wir uns noch nicht einig geworden


----------



## toschbaer (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Wunderschöne Fische WAW,

Zum verlieben   

Weißt Du was ein so im Kopf kommt wenn man die Fische so sieht  

RICHTIG 
Eine Schöne Große Innenhälterung so ca 4m³ 
na wäre nicht das etwas für uns, im nächsten Jahr  

Siebfilter- dahinter 500L Biomaterial - 2m Biofilmreaktor zum Nitrat knacken :smoki  und fertig 
an sich habe ich alles Zuhause liegen hmmm nächstes Jahr , der Umbau vom alten in ein ....  noch warten muß :evil sonst bekomme ich von meinen liebsten was mit der Fliegenklatsche 

LG 

Friedhelm


----------



## koimen (1. Nov. 2008)

*Die Koi von Uwe*

Hier sind die [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/182/]Koi [/URL] von Uwe. Musste echt durchzocken....und dieser gefällt mir auch wie auch dieser. Na mal abwarten wie sie sich entwickeln.....wird sicher interessant sein.

Bin ja gespannt auf einsetzen bei Dir......wenn nur schon wieder Frühling wäre....hehehe...:crazy ...erst November.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Die beiden sind wirklich sehr schön   Aber: Der Preis ist mir dann doch etwas zu hoch und außerdem haben wir schon genug "am Lager"


----------



## hansemann (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,

nur mal ganz kurz und allgemein. Die von dir abgebildeten 10 Japaner in der Wanne: 
a. wie groß sind diese etwa?
b. wieviel ohne feilschen, ohne Beziehung usw. würde Ottonormalkäufer dafür ungefähr bezahlen müssen?
c. ist der eine schwarz/weisse Koi ein  Utsuri (sehe kein schwarz in den Flossen) und wieviel kostet dieser Fisch in welcher Grösse?

Also ich habe bisher nur Euro-Kois, da ich aber nächstes Jahr den alten Pool herrichte, möchte ich dort ca. 5 bezahlbare Japaner einsetzen, mit ca. 20cm. 

Die von dir abgebildeten Kois sind schon der Hammer!!!!

Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



			
				hansemann schrieb:
			
		

> a. wie groß sind diese etwa?



25-30 cm



			
				hansemann schrieb:
			
		

> b. wieviel ohne feilschen, ohne Beziehung usw. würde Ottonormalkäufer dafür ungefähr bezahlen müssen?



85€ Die sind alle von Igarashi




			
				hansemann schrieb:
			
		

> c. ist der eine schwarz/weisse Koi ein  Utsuri (sehe kein schwarz in den Flossen) und wieviel kostet dieser Fisch in welcher Grösse?



Das ist ein Bekko, auch 85€ Ein Utsuri in der größe würde etwa 200€ kosten


----------



## hansemann (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Uwe,

herzlichen Dank für deine Antwort. Das hilft mir sehr.
Viel Spaß nächtes Jahr mit den sehr schönen Fischen, die bekommen ja ein herrliches Zuhause, und so wie es aussieht auch einen ordentlichen Filter 

Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Alles was jetzt kam, ist hier

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19668

War auf meinen Wunsch


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Morgen 

habe gerade einen Anruf von den Stadtwerken bekommen. Es geht um die 8 20 Meter hohen Pappeln.

Die Bäume vor meinem Grundstück kommen weg   

Dann kann ich im nächsten Jahr endlich mit "normalen" Temeraturen im Teich rechnen, endlich mal draussen frühstücken.

Endlich kein Laub mehr, keine Blüte im Frühjahr, man bin ich Happy


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !

Die pflanzen aber dann bestimmt neue an den Platz oder ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ja, 
kommen __ Erlen hin. Also eher kleinbleibend


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

mach doch mal fotos vom Baumfall !


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Auf jeden Fall und ne kleine Feier gibts dann auch


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

wenn du einen kamin im wohnzimmer hast kannste denen ja nen kasten bier ausgeben und die sollen dir dann die baumstücke dalassen und schön kleinschnibbeln


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ralf, 
... auch die Mitarbeiter vom Garten, Forst und Friedhofsamt wissen was Energie derzeit kostet... ich befürchte ne Kiste Bier reicht da nicht  
Aber nen Versuch wäre es wert. 

Wolf


----------



## Frettchenfreund (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Zusammen!


Das Holz der Pappeln ist aber nicht grade das beste Brennholz für einen Kamin.


@ Uwe

Bau lieber noch einen Teich, bevor Du Holz stapelst, denn Teiche bauen kannst Du perfekt. Holz stapeln ........... das weiß ich nicht.  

 
.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hab gerade noch Bilder bekommen.
Hier bei der Seerosenhebeaktion.
Luft: 13°
Wasser: 14°

Shit, war das Kalt  
Und dann bin ich noch ne kleine Runde geschwommen

Wollt ich euch nicht vorenthalten


----------



## katja (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*




ich   ja schon beim anblick!


also respekt!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Aber ich will ja nicht schummeln, dass war im September.


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Also wenn man vorher in die Sauna geht ist das doch auch heut kein Problem. 

Wolf


----------



## Horst T. (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Da hat der Uwe, das " Nur die Harten komm`in` Garten " wieder zu sprichwörtlich genommen ....


----------



## Rob (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe

Bin ja erst ein paar Tage hier im Forum und hab deinen Bericht in einem durchgelesen.
Geniale Leistung die du da vollbracht hast,hast meine Hochachtung.
Habe meinen ersten Teich auch fast alleine gebaut, nur so saubere Arbeit, habe ich nicht geschafft.
Deine Koi sind so wie der Teich, einfach voll super.

LG Robert


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallöchen,
es gibt einen neuen Mitbewohner im Teich. Natürlich erst im Sommer, bis dahin ist er im Innenteich. Den bekommt meine Maus zum Geburtstag. 
Eigentlich war ja der hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/143/ für sie, aber den haben wir uns jetzt beide zusammen gekauft.

Den Kikusui hole ich Dienstag ab.

Aoki Kikusui, 35 cm


----------



## gemag (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Der würd sich in meinen Teich auch ganz gut machen wollen wir es mal probieren "lach".

Alle beide genau mein Geschmack!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

 uih !!  :weihn5

War der Nikolaus schon da !!--

tolle Bescherung   mfG. Micha


----------



## rainthanner (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe, 

sehr, sehr schön. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## hansemann (7. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Rainer,

ich habe den Uwe schon mal "sicherheitshalber" nach seiner Bezugsquelle gefragt. Ist aber leider nicht bei uns um die Ecke. Ich suche ja für nächstes Jahr, spätestens übernächstes Frühjahr (wenn ich länger für die Umbauarbeiten benötige) ca. 6-7 einjährige Kois. Preislich ist Uwes Händler auch interessant. Und die Qualität der Japaner sieht für mein leider noch nicht so toll geschultes Auge auch sehr gut aus. 

Nun haben wir Bayern ja auch Koi-Bauer in der Nähe. Denkst du, es lassen sich dort auch so schöne einjährige Fische finden, zu einem ebenso in meinen Augen vernünftigen Preis?

Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------



## hansemann (9. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Raiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiner!!!!!!!

Wo bist du

Verlass doch mal zwischendurch deine Innenhälterung oder sorge dort für einen PC-Anschluß!!!!!

Ich waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarte auf dich!

Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

 PN vielleicht 
Ich denke er schaut ja nicht dauernd hier rein


----------



## hansemann (9. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,

da denkst du aber falsch

Beweise?

Hier bitte:



> Heute, 16:09    #3
> rainthanner
> Mod-Team
> Koi


 

Gruß
Hans

P.S. Ich denke der Rainer ist gerade zum Koi Bauer gefahren und guckt dort


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Den Kikusui hole ich Dienstag ab.



Morgen 

Der Kikusui (Willy heißt er übrigens ) ist gestern Erfolgreich in sein temporäres Zuhause eingezogen, alles OK. Ich hatte doch bedenken, da ich ihn von 12° auf 21° hochtempereieren musste, war dann aber doch kein Problem.


----------



## rainthanner (10. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Hans, 

ja - ich war tatsächlich wieder bei Bauer und nächste Woche schon wieder. 
Schöne Fische bekommst du überall. 
Hauptsache du mischt die Händler nicht. Kauf alle bei einem, dann klappt das auch mit einen guten Preis. 


Tschuldigung Uwe, dass wir durch deinen Beitrag trampeln. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Der neue macht sich gut und frisst nach einem (!) Tag schon aus der Hand 

Klar, einer machts vor und die anderen halt nach. Aber nicht alle, einige haben einfach mehr "Schiss"


----------



## toschbaer (10. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,

sind schon geile Hammerpaddler zum  

Wenn ich die Koi so sehe, würde ich am liebsten zu Ralf (meinem Koihändler) fahren und ......
Aber im nächsten Jahr 3  werde ich 2

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallöchen,
wollt mal wieder was sagen.

1. Ich habe heute den Vliesfilter bestellt 
2. Im Teich sind immer noch 6°, obwohl die Teiche in der Nachbarschaft schon fast zugefroren sind 
3. Hier könnt ihr mal nen Blick auf einen Teil meines Teiches werfen http://www.uweutzmann.de/ftp/cam.jpg , Livebild (Tagsüber, jetzt sieht man das Wohnzimmer im Spiegel)
4. Meine Babys im Innenteich machen sich richtig gut


----------



## Dodi (13. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,

Deine Jungs scheinen sich offensichtlich wohl zu fühlen! 

Dein Bild von der Live-Cam zeigt immo nicht viel, rechts oben ist ein beleuchteter Tannenbaum zu sehen, muss ich morgen mal tagsüber schauen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ja Dodi,
jetzt spiegelt sich das Wohnzimmer im Fenster. Der beleuchtete Tannenbaum steht im Hausflur  
Bei Tageslicht sollte es gehen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

huuui, die __ riesenbäume im hintergrund sind ja noch da, ich dachte die sollen alle verschwinden ?

dein garten sieht ja sehr groß aus, wieviel m2 hast du denn so ?

wenn später deine babys raus dürfen würd ich die cam etwas höher anbringen damit wir mehr aufs wasser gucken können um deinen babys bessr beim speilen zuszusehen oder ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Die Bäume kommen noch weg Ralf, der Garten hat 600m² und die CAM kommt im Sommer nach draussen, mit Blick aufs Wasser


----------



## Frettchenfreund (15. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe!




Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> die CAM kommt im Sommer nach draussen, mit Blick aufs Wasser



Da freut sich meine Silvi bestimmt schon drauf und Elschen ist dann auch 24 Std. " ON " um [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/305/]das[/URL] nicht noch mal zu verpassen.


 

.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

volker, das gibts dann aber nur gegen gebühr


----------



## Trautchen (15. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

... oder es kommt ein Tüchlein davor...


(vor die Linse)


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallöchen,
die beiden Kois im Teich ziehen langsam an der Kante lang ihre Bahnen, im Teich sind immer noch 8,5 Grad. Mal sehen wie es morgen ist, die Nacht soll sehr Kalt werden hier.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Aufgrund der zu erwartenden tiefen Temperaturen, hab ich mal die Strömung im Teich ein wenig Optimiert und ein wenig Eis gebrochen.
Zur Not kann ich jetzt noch die zweite Pumpe in Gang schmeißen und so über 20.000 Liter durch den Filter jagen. Das erzeugt hoffentlich so viel Strömung, dass die Wände Eisfrei bleiben. Ich habe ein wenig Angst um die Mauer, wenn das Eis erstmal drückt....... NaJa

Die beiden Kois halten weiterhin ihren Winterschlaf, hat die überhaupt nicht gestört.

Sieht nicht toll aus, aber der Zweck heiligt die Mittel oder wie war das nochmal


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Winterzeit = Planungszeit

Nach dem schon bestellten Vliesfilter kommt noch das hier zum Einsatz:

http://www.koizentrum-laatzen.de/index.php?cat=WG253&product=A002362

Das ist eine UVC/Ozon-Kombi, die mich total Begeistert  
Mein Händler hat die seit 2 Wochen im Einsatz, einfach nur Klasse.

Was mir noch fehlt:
- Technikhaus
- Maueroberkante
- Mauerverkleidung

Aber das finde ich schon noch was, ist ja noch lange hin bis zum Frühjahr


----------



## Koimicha (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe
Habe mich auch mal durchgelesen wunderbare Doku macht richtig Freude auf die kommenden berichte zu warten ,wie es weiter geht .
Einfach nur Klasse.
Gruß Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ob die beiden wohl im Bodenablauf Schutz und Wärme suchen ?? Man weiß es nicht


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Alles zum Thema Pflanzenfilter ist nun Hier


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hurra, es tut sich was mit meinen verhassten Bäumen.
Endlich fangen sie an die doofen Pappeln wegzuhauen, ich hoffe aber auch alle.

 

Desweiteren bin ich dabei die beiden kleinen Kois ins Warme zu holen, einen hab ich schon bekommen, der andere ist deutlich schlauer und hat sich in die Mitte des Teiches verkrochen :crazy


----------



## Joachim (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

@Uwe
Na dann: Daumen drück, wegen der Bäume  aber sag mal, wem ist denn die Wetterstation auf Foto unterhalb der Bäume  - des isch joa suboptimal ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Das ist meine Joachim, aber erstmal provisorisch bis die neue Hütte steht


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

So,
die Baumfäller sind weg, es sieht so aus wie auf dem Foto oben. Das halt also NIX gebracht. Jetzt gehe ich da selber bei, mal nen bisschen ausästen die Biester.
Das Problem ist, das die Bäume in alle Richtungen zeigen und da trauen sich die Arbeiter nicht ran..... Anfänger


----------



## Wuzzel (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe, 
dann sind das aber keine Profis... 
ich hab mal ne große Tanne vorm Haus fällen lassen, die fiel genau dahin und passgenau wo der Typ wollte. 
Der hat die angesägt, dann isser in aller Ruhe seine Videocamera holen gegangen, ein kurzer Ruck am Seil und die fiel eins A. 
Vielleicht fragste mal Profis ? 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Leider hab ich da keinen Einfluss drauf, wer da kommt und die Bäume umhaut


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hurra,
zweiten Koi auch eben bekommen. Hat der gar nicht gemerkt das ich ihn fangen will 
Ich glaub die sind Nachtblind

Und nun habe ich wieder die Pumpe angestellt, mal sehen wie sich die Temperaturen im Teich entwickeln.
Alles Werte die ich jetzt Gefahrlos sammeln kann, ist ja kein Koi mehr im Teich 
Also mal ein wenig rumprobieren mit Strömungen, Pumpenleistung usw.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Alles Werte die ich jetzt Gefahrlos sammeln kann, ist ja kein Koi mehr im Teich  .




Ich finde es auch spannend, ob du noch die 0grad bei -150cm hinbekommst 
Steht die Pumpe denn etwas "geschützter",..
ich hatte bei meiner Pumpe und auch dem Filter Angst,.. dass ich am Ende keine Zeit mehr hätte, "vernünftig" abzuschalten (Leerlaufen zu lassen)...
den bei -10°C Aussentemperatur macht "Wasserpanschen" ja nicht mehr soviel Spass...

mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Die Pumpe steht in der Pumpenkammer Micha, da komme ich immer ran.

In nur ca. 15 Stunden ist die Wassertemperatur Rapide gefallen. 
Im Moment nehme ich das Wasser von unteren Bodenablauf und leite es Oberflächlich wieder ein.  Nun werde ich die Ausströmrichtung in den flachen Teil des Teiches leiten und auch von dort das Wasser vom BA nehmen. Mal sehen was dann mit der Temperatur im Tiefen passiert


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nächster Tag des Temperaturversuches. Das umleiten der Strömung hat nichts gebracht. 
Ich habe jetzt die Pumpe wieder abgestellt und das restliche Eis vom Teich geholt.
Da in den nächsten Tage kein Frost zu erwarten ist sollten die Wassertemperaturen schnell wieder ansteigen.

Im Moment sind:
Teich -10 cm 0,8°
Teich -80 cm 0,6°
Teich -150cm 0,8°

Mal mit morgen vergleichen

Außerdem habe ich heute nochmal wegen den Bäumen telefoniert und mir ist zugesichert worden das die Pappeln weg sollen. Die Frage ist nur wer es nun macht


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Jetzt im Augenblick hauen die grad meine Bäumchens weg. 

Hurra


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Uwe,  und Fooodooos machen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Schau mal in meine CAM (in der Signatur) da ist kein baum mehr zu sehen  

Ich mach aber nachher noch nen Gesamtfoto


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

 hast du ein Glück mein lieber !


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Sodele,
die Bäume sind alle weg 

   

Aber es riecht nach Ärger, waren eben Leute da und haben sich Proben vom Holz mitgenommen.
NaJa, ich hab sie ja nicht gefällt


----------



## speer (12. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,

aber jetzt hast du im Sommer richtig schön viel Licht.  Das ist doch auch Super.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallöchen 
heute war mal wieder Shoppingday 

Erst ist der VF heile bei mir angekommen,

 

dann mal zum Baumarkt wegen einer Technikhütte und der Mauerverkleidung, und bei beiden bin ich fündig geworden.

 

Und nun hoffen das es endlich wärmer wird, dann gehts los


----------



## mitch (21. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

na uwe, da kann es ja bald losgehen mit der saison 

der vf schaut ja richtig nach profiteil aus + die umrandungssteine find ich auch gut.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (21. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe!

Wenn Du die Verpackung abmachst, sieht der VF noch besser aus. 

Die Umrandungssteine ( Mauerverkleidung ) sind aber der Hammer, hoffendlich sieht Silvi die nicht, denn dann habe ich ein Problem.

.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (21. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> ...und der Mauerverkleidung, und bei beiden bin ich fündig geworden.



Hallo Uwe,..

ist ja alles Geschmackssache,.. mir persönlich gefallen die Steine nicht ganz so gut,..
Sind die "lose" auf einer Matte oder sind das die Art "Gipsattrappen" (nicht bös gemeint ;-) wo immer 6 Steine im Verbund sind ??
(sind die für Draussen ausgelegt?),..

Ich persönlich finde Natursteinplatten schöne  .. suche aber selbst noch nach der optimalen Lösung,..
(so Art "Friedhofsrandsteine" finde ich gut  )

mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Das sind Platten von 40x30 cm, Sandsteinzeugs. Also uns gefallen sie richtig gut und ich denke das ist das Wichtigste 
Und na klar sind sie Frostsicher


----------



## rainthanner (21. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe, 

bin schon sehr gespannt, wie du mit dem Teil und dessen Leistung zufrieden bist. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## karsten. (21. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

der Link
zum Filter 

http://www.aquafil.org/?nav=technik&cid=19&PHPSESSID=085e232c717a30feb1c9d3b8ccdb3aba

schick !   

mfG


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Danke Karsten, hätte ich ja auch mal machen können


----------



## gemag (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe!
Wie wollt ihr die Platten befestigen?
Wie schon geschrieben würde ist es eine Geschmacksache ich glaub sie werden schon zum Gesamtbild passen so wie der Rest bis jetzt auch!
Hoffentlich wird es bald wärmer und es geht weiter mit neuen Bildern!

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Die Platten werden mit Silikon befestigt, sollte gehen


----------



## gemag (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Die Platten werden mit Silikon befestigt, sollte gehen



Nur auf die Folie oder wie wollt ihr diese befestigen?
Oder wollt ihr diese in der Mitte von der Mauer abschneiden und dann beides mit verkleben?

Wäre da Baukleber nicht besser?


----------



## hansemann (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,

wird sehr, sehr schick dein Teich. Und deine Fischlein habe ich mir als Hintergrund auf meinen Bildschirm kopiert (gefallen mir auch sehr). Und der VF

Bevor ich mir jetzt nochmal alle Beiträge durchlese. Was macht du im Winter? Hast du die Teichwände wenn ja wie isoliert?

Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ja,
die Folie wird Mittig der Mauer abgeschnitten, damit die Platten zur Hälfte auf der Folie liegen und zur anderen Hälfte auf den Steinen.

Für den Winter ist eine Abdeckung (Wintergarten ?) geplant und beheizt wird er auch.

Welches Foto hast du denn als Hintergrund ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Sodele,
hier nochmal der Filter ausgepackt und zusammen gebaut (ich konnts ja auch nicht abwarten), Funktionsprüfung hab ich auch schon gemacht 

Maße: 120x98x100cm, Biowanne 580 Liter, Bioanteil ca. 200 Liter, Max. 30.000 Liter Durchfluß, 1x 110 Eingang, 1x 110 Ausgang

Ist schon drollig das Teil 

Davor kommt dann noch die 75 Watt UVC / Ozon-Kombi


----------



## zickenkind (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,

wie schwer ist der Filter eigendlich? Must Du den Filter mit nen Hubwagen bewegen?????
Hat der Händler Dir Angaben machen können über den verbrauch vom Vlies?

73 Michael


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ich denke mal er wiegt so um die 100 KG.

Zum Vliesverbrauch kann niemand etwas sagen, weil einfach zu viele Parameter eine Rolle spielen.
In anderen Foren schreiben die von 2/Monat bis 1 auf 2 Monate. Man wird sehen. Natürlich wird der Verbrauch am Anfang höher sein, darum hängt jetzt schon an der Pumpe ein O...e Biotec, der kann ja schon mal etwas vorfiltern 
Und vor der Inbetriebnahme wird nochmal ein großzügiger Wasserwechsel gemacht.


----------



## zickenkind (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Danke für die Info, denke Du wirst uns auf dem laufenden halten, Fotos keine Frage......

73 Michael


----------



## khs (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Koi-Uwe,

es ist ja der bekannte Filter aus der Schweiz, den ich auch habe ( 800er Schwerkraft) Ich verbrauche durchschnittlich alle 6-8 Wochen eine Rolle. Das hängt von der Jahreszeit ab. Wenn im Winter die Bodenabläufe abgeschaltet sind, kann man mit einer Rolle sogar 3 Monate auskommen. Dafür wird aber jetzt beim zuschalten der Bodenabläufe sicher nach 4 Wochen die Rolle fertig sein. Wenn der Teich dann sauber ist, geht es wieder auf 6-8 Wochen. Bei mir ist es ein Teich mit 51000 Liter, zwei Bodenabläufe und einem Skimmer. Zwei Pumpen sorgen für die Zuläufe und zwar je eine Oase Optimax 20000, die haben auch einen akzeptablen Stromverbrauch. Ansonsten läuft bei mir nur noch eine Luftpumpe in dem eingebauten Biofilter. Im Filter ist ebenfalls schon Werkseitig eingebaut die Vorrichtung für eine ILS-A-UVC-Tauchlampe. Das ist die gesamte Technik und das Wasser ist perfekt klar und immer sauber.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Karl-Heinz,
das freut mich mit dem Vliesverbrauch . Ich habe aber die gepumpte Version, sollte aber nicht anders sein denke ich.

Freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind das er endlich läuft 

Und als UVC/Ozon Kombi kommt dieses Gerät zum Einsatz

http://www.koizentrum-laatzen.de/index.php?cat=WG253&product=A002362

Mein Händler hat es im Testbetrieb und ich bin voll Begeistert davon


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nabend 

Ich habe heute noch einmal ein wenig mit den Platten experimentiert. Ich werde sie nicht längs auf die Mauer kleben, sonder quer. Das bedeutet zwar das ich jede Platte schneiden muss, aber es sieht deutlich besser aus wenn die Platten ca. 7-8 cm über der Mauer stehen. Dadurch sieht man auch die Folie kaum noch.
Auf der anderen Seite werden sie Bündig abgeschnitten.

So war es geplant  

Und so soll es jetzt werden


----------



## Dodi (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

 Uwe,

würde ich auch so machen! 

Nicht so schön finde ich, wie Du gezwungenermaßen die Platten in der Rundung verlegen musst - oder schneidest/flext Du die entsprechend?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

In die Lücken wollte ich Keile reinschneiden, ich mache morgen mal einen Test wie das ausschaut.


----------



## Horst T. (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Das bedeutet zwar das ich jede Platte schneiden muss, aber es sieht deutlich besser aus wenn die Platten ca. 7-8 cm über der Mauer stehen. Dadurch sieht man auch die Folie kaum noch.



Meinst du innen im Teich 
lass doch etwas Wasser ab , und "streich"  den Rand  ( bis knapp unter die eigentliche Wasseroberfläche ) mit eingfärbten Zement. 
Habe damit seiner Zeit die Rückwand in meinem Aqarium " bearbeitet " und hat funktioniert....


----------



## Frettchenfreund (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Kai - Uwe!




Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> ich mache morgen mal einen Test wie das ausschaut.



Da bin ich aber sehr gespannt. 

Silvi will das jetzt auch haben tun. 

.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

@Horst
Die Folie wird nach einer Zeit eh durch Algen Grün , da mache ich mir keine Gedanken. 
Und wenn kann man ja immer noch etwas anderes unternehmen um die Folie "Unsichtbar" zu machen. 

War eben wieder im Baumarkt und habe nochmal 20 Platten geholt, man ist das ne Keulerei. Mehr bekomme ich nicht ins Auto, sind einfach zu schwer die Biester


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Uwe,

ich finde auch das die andere von dir gewählte 2. Variante schöner aussieht. 

Schneidest du nun die Folie ab und besfestigst die innen mit Leisten oder wie willst du die Platten mit was kleben ?

Muss man bei den Platten keine Dehnungsfugen einbauen ? Musst du die noch mit irgendwas imprägnieren ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nein Ralf,
die Folie bleibt zur Hälfte auf der Mauer, die Platten werden mit Silikon verklebt. Natürlich muss ich eine Fuge zwischen den Platten lassen, die wird dann auch mit Sandfarbigen Silikon verschlossen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Na toll,
heute wieder bei meinem Händler gewesen (zum Kaffee immer Freitags) und prompt nen Koi gekauft, bzw. getauscht. Gehen muss ein Beni Kikokuryu, dafür kommt ein 68cm Chagoi von Hirasawa. 

Kommt nicht in meinen Teich

 

Dafür neu 

 


Man man man, ich fahr da nicht mehr hin


----------



## Mercedesfreund (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe, wo warst Du denn einkaufen? Hemmingen oder Laatzen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*


In Laatzen natürlich


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hier nochmal ein besseres Bild von unserem Neuzugang  Ich freu mich riesig auf ihn

 

Das ist dann auch der letzte Neuzugang. Nun ist Schluss.
Alle Kois sind aus einer Lieferung meines Händlers vom letzten Jahr, zumindest kann ich sicher sein mir nicht irgendwelche Krankheiten einzuschleppen.
Ich denke mal das ist der sicherste Weg. Mein Wunschkoi (Hi Utsuri) ist leider nicht dabei, aber damit kann ich gut leben.


----------



## gemag (28. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Mein Wunschkoi (Hi Utsuri) ist leider nicht dabei, aber damit kann ich gut leben.



Schöner Neuzugang!
Und ich glaub dein Händler wird dir früher oder später auch diesen Wunsch noch erfüllen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nabend 
es geht ja langsam los. Leider hat mich ne fiese Grippe erwischt. 
Dadurch beschränkt sich mein "Teichneubau" darauf, den angeschlossenen O***e BioTec 10 3x am Tag zu reinigen. 
Das mache ich damit die groben Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser sind bevor der VF angeschlossen wird. 
Es hat sich doch den Winter über eine Menge Dreck im Wasser angesammelt, das hatte ich nicht erwartet.

Weiteres Vorgehen:
- Fundament für Technikhaus bis 15.03 fertig
- Technikhaus aufbauen
- Verrohrung für die Rückläufe montieren (4x50)
- Filteranlage installieren

Das wollte ich bis Ende März fertig haben, und dann:
- Mauerdeckel kleben
- Mauer mit Riemchen versehen
- Technikhaus streichen etc.

Und dann im Mai, wenn das Wetter mitspielt endlich worauf ich seit Juli 2008 warte

Kois im Teich

Wie ich das mache, weiß ich noch nicht so genau, ich denke das, dass Wasser in der IH deutlich Wärmer ist als draußen, muss ich also irgendwie runterkühlen 
Die Kois beim Händler sollten kein Problem sein.

Welche sollte ich zuerst umsetzen ? Die vom Händler oder die aus der IH ?


----------



## Christine (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,

also - ich hab ja keine Ahnung - aber so aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich erst die vom Händler einsetzen. Erstens, um sie noch ein paar Tage in Ruhe beobachten zu können, zweitens um Ihnen dann nicht auch noch gleich den Stress mit neuen Kumpels anzutun, sondern sie erstmal ein paar Tage aklimatisieren zu lassen. 

Schließlich müssen sie sich ja auch erstmal an Dich gewöhnen


----------



## Frettchenfreund (3. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Kai!



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Weiteres Vorgehen:
> - Fundament für Technikhaus bis 15.03 fertig
> - Technikhaus aufbauen
> - Verrohrung für die Rückläufe montieren (4x50)
> ...



Da hat Du aber noch viel vor aber: " Du schaffst das schon "



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Welche sollte ich zuerst umsetzen ? Die vom Händler oder die aus der IH ?



Ich würde erst die aus deiner IH in den Teich machen, weil die haben es echt verdient endlich in den neuen Teich zu kommen. 
( Jeden Abend mit Dir ARD und ZDF schauen zu müssen ist für Koi`s nichts )

So, das war mein 1000ster Beitrag und wieder ganz knap an OT vorbei.

.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

:gratuliere zum 1.000sten, Volker  on


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Nein Ralf,
> die Folie bleibt zur Hälfte auf der Mauer, die Platten werden mit Silikon verklebt. Natürlich muss ich eine Fuge zwischen den Platten lassen, die wird dann auch mit Sandfarbigen Silikon verschlossen.




Bist du sicher das du es mit Silikon machen möchtest ? Ich hatte auch mal Silikon auf Stein verwendet, dieses hat sich durch Temperatureinflüsse vom Stein abgelöst. Mit Acryl bekam ich dieses Problem dann in den Griff - ich konnte das Acryl dann auch streichen so dass kein Schmutz kleben bleibt.

Acryl wird ja auch zum Rissfüllen an der Hausfassade verwendet und wenn du dir eine entsprechende Farbe wie deine Steine anmischen lässt kommst du evtl. farblich besser und günstiger weg als wie wenn du farbiges Silikon nimmst


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Morgen 
Ein Nachbar vertreibt beruflich Lacke, Farben usw. und er meint das geht auf jeden Fall. Ich glaub ihm einfach mal.
Aber Danke Ralf 

Glückwunsch Volker, aber ARD und ZDF schauen wir nie

@Elschen: Die kennen mich doch schon, bin ja jede Woche einmal dort


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Mahlzeit,
mal wieder nen bisschen an der Mauer rumgemacht. Wir haben uns jetzt entschieden die Platten doch nicht zu kürzen, wir haben sie mal "vermittelt".
Nun stehen sie 3cm zur Außenseite über, so als kleines Dach für die Riemchen.


----------



## rainthanner (3. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe, 


der Chagoi gefällt mir super und die Mauer inkl. Abdeckung noch superer.  
Ich mag Chagoi generell. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Olli.P (3. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,

ich hab mich ja schon ein paar Tage zurückgehalten und hin und her Überlegt.
Aber ganz ehrlich gesagt würde ich bei der Mauerabdeckung *keine* Keile reinschneiden.

Das Zerstört das *gute* Gesamtbild!!!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Wie meinst du denn das jetzt Olaf ? Dann sind da doch Lücken drin 

Ich meine die Lücken hier


----------



## Christine (3. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Sag mal, wenn Du die Platten um 90° drehst, sind sie dann zu schmal für das Mäuerchen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ja Elschen, siehe hier

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/39105&thumb=1&d=1235668377


----------



## Olli.P (3. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Eben,

und diese Lücken solltest du lieber Step by Step mit den ganzen Steinen schliessen.

Also lieber zwei ganze Steine schneiden und diese dann einsetzen.
Und nicht mit einzel Keilen schließen.

Sondern schön der Reihe nach arbeiten.....

Das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung......:smoki


----------



## Christine (3. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Naja, da hast Du natürlich keinen Überstand. Schade, hätten die nicht zwei, drei Zentimeterchen breiter sein können...

Übrigens würd ich keine Keile reinschneiden sondern einsetzen 

Mach weiter!

Bussi Elschen,
die schon wieder brütet....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Da hast du Recht Olaf  Teste ich noch einmal


----------



## simon (3. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

hallo uwe
da haste ja mächtig was vor dir
mit den vielen rundungen wird das mega schwer
ich würde dir empfehlen entweder nen gelben bruchstein zu nehmen oder nen gelbes pflaster welches es in keilen gibt für kreise.
gruss simon


----------



## Trautchen (3. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi, also mir gefällt das schon richtig gut...

Möchte gar nicht an die viele Zeit denken, die da schon drin steckt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



simon schrieb:


> ich würde dir empfehlen entweder nen gelben bruchstein zu nehmen oder nen gelbes pflaster welches es in keilen gibt für kreise.
> gruss simon



Die Steine habe ich doch schon  Da muss ich jetzt durch


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nabend 
da ich immer noch ganz schön Platt von der Grippe bin, habe ich heute ein wenig "Indoor" gearbeitet.
Ich habe die Stromverteilung des Technikhauses vorbereitet

 

Ferner habe ich schon mal die Fittinge für den Filteraufbau und die Zulaufleitungen zusammen gesucht. Man, ist der Mist Teuer


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

sieht gut aus Uwe , wieviele Zuleitungen hast du zum Verteilerschrank im Technikhaus ? Bzw. wieviel W gesamt kannst du an deinem Verteiler effektiv verteilen ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Morgen 
Ich habe nur eine Zuleitung, für den Winter kommt noch eine zweite.

Im Sommerbetrieb gehen max. 700 - 800 Watt durch. Da sollte die eine Leitung ausreichen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

ist es nicht so, dass eine leitung bis 3600 W ausnutzbar ist ? Fi Absicherung hast du ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ja,
einen FI habe ich auch noch drin, obwohl das Haus eh Abgesichert ist. Ich denke schaden kanns nicht.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (6. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Kai - Uwe!


 Und wo hast Du die Zeitschaltuhren in der Verteilung?

Platz ist da ja noch genug.

Und noch was:

Was hast Du unter der UV? ( Doch wohl nicht das nackte Holz, oder ? )

.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Wozu brauch ich denn Zeitschaltuhren Volker, läuft doch alles durch.

Ich habe die UV auf Holz geschraubt, warum fragst du ?


----------



## Frettchenfreund (6. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ich noch mal Uwe!



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Wozu brauch ich denn Zeitschaltuhren Volker, läuft doch alles durch.




Ach so!




Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Ich habe die UV auf Holz geschraubt, warum fragst du ?



Ich kenne den Hersteller der UV *nicht* aber so wie die aussieht ist die nicht für Feuchträume bzw. Aussenbereich und da sehe ich das Problem. 

Evt. mal eine Kurzschluss - Funken - Holz - Feuer!

.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ist doch nicht im Außenbereich oder in einem Feuchtraum 

Und nen FI ist ja auch noch drin


----------



## Vespabesitzer (8. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> ist es nicht so, dass eine leitung bis 3600 W ausnutzbar ist ? Fi Absicherung hast du ?



Moin Kollegen,... (bin jetzt auch aus meinem Ski-Schneeurlaub wieder da 

@Ralf:  Jau, du hast die Zahl ganz richtig "im Kopf" -> 16A Sicherung ist bei 230V und normaler Kabellänge normal. = 3600 Watt max.


@Uwe: daher ist die Frage: Hast du die Sicherung "in Reihe" selektiv ausgelegt??

soll heissen,.. wenn du vor der UV (Unterverteilung) im Haus einen 16A Automaten hast (hast du bestimmt  )
Dann sollte die Sicherung danach eher geringen ausgelegt sein,..
(bei dir am besten 10A, kann ich auf dem Bild nicht erkennen).
Bei Steckdosen sollen die Stecker auch maximal mit 10A belastet werden..

Wenn du das nicht machst, geht zwar nix kaputt, aber wenn  du einmal ein Kurzschluss hast, ist nicht sicher, ob der Automat auf deinem  Holzbrett
auslösst oder der im Haus (der dann sicherlicht alles ausschaltet).
(PS: der FI sollte eigentlich besser im Haus hängen,.. )

 wie ich dich kenne, hast du sicherlich aber auch wieder an alles gedacht und richtig gemacht 

PS: Falls du doch noch eine 230V Dose im Aussenbereich aufbaust, dann besser Kabel von unten einführen,.. 


mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Micha 

Also im Haus ist ein FI und in der Hütte auch. Leider habe ich jetzt 16A Automaten genommen, ich hoffe das ist jetzt kein allzu großes Problem. Im Haus sind es auch 16A 
Eine Außensteckdose kommt nicht ran.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (8. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Also im Haus ist ein FI und in der Hütte auch. Leider habe ich jetzt 16A Automaten genommen, ich hoffe das ist jetzt kein allzu großes Problem. Im Haus sind es auch 16A .



Zum zweiten FI auf dem Brett:
Drück doch mal den "Testtaster" an dem FI in der Hütte. (3-5mal zu Test machen),..
(ich weiss jetzt nicht mehr auswendig, ob der "interne" Testwiderstand auch den FI im Haus auslösen kann).

Zu den Sicherungsautomaten auf dem Brett:
Es ist halt immer so eine Sache, wenn man es "gut meint" und viele Sicherungen hintereinander einbaut.

ohne Selektivität (sprich = die Schwächste Sicherung am Ende), weiss man halt nie, welche Sicherung zuerst in der Kette auslöst.
(ich gehe davon aus, deine haben alle die gleiche Auslösecharakteristik), siehe auch: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leitungsschutzschalter


Und ein Sicherungsautomat hat ja immer 2 Funktionen:
1. Bei Kurzschluss abschalten (dass tut er in Bruchteilen von Sekunden.)
2. bei Dauer-Überlast abschalten (dieses geht Thermisch im Automaten und dauert ),

-> heisst für dich, beachte, wenn eine von deinen Steckdosen einen Kurzschluss auslösst, und dann die Hauptsicherung im Haus fällt,
hat deine komplette Anlage keinen Strom (Pumpe, Filter, Sauerstoff!!)
Wenn du alles auf eine Phase laufen lässt.

-> das könnte auch passieren, als Beispiel: wenn du an 10 Steckdosen jeweils "nur" 2A ziehst, dann reicht die Summe als "Leitungsschutz" und wieder lösst
die Sicherung im Haus aus... (aber keine auf dem Brett)

-> wenn ein FI auslösst, ist ja generell was faul. (da lieber zu früh als zu spät)

PS: ich würde die Automaten gegen 10A (oder kleiner) austauschen,..

mfG.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hättest mir ja auch mal früher sagen können Micha  Aber neeeeeeee, du musst ja in den Skiurlaub fahren 



Die Automaten kann ich ja noch tauschen. Aber auf der anderen Seite ist so wenig Last auf der Leitung.
Ich hatte ja geschrieben, dass zum Winter eine Extraleitung für die Heizung gelegt wird.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (8. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Die Automaten kann ich ja noch tauschen. Aber auf der anderen Seite ist so wenig Last auf der Leitung..



  ..

Wegen einer "Überlast" hätte ich bei dir auch keine "Angst",,..

aber im Kurzschlussfall,.. und das wird sicher irgendwann mal passieren,..
besteht halt die Gefahr das der Sicherungsautomat im Haus auslösst...  Da reicht ja schon ruckzuck, eine 230V Gartenleuchte mit defekter "Birne" 
(tausch die einfach aus und im Geschäft um )

mfG... Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nabend 
Mal wieder was neues vom Teichbau

Ich habe heute angefangen die Zulaufrohre vom Filter zu verlegen. Ich hoffe die 4x50 Eingänge reichen am Ende aus  Sonst habe ich ein Problem


----------



## Frettchenfreund (11. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe!


Was hast Du für PVC - Rohre genommen?

PN16 oder kleiner?

Ich würde ein kleines Problem in der Reduzierung von 110 mm ( ? ) auf 50 mm sehen.

Aber Du hast ja mitgedacht und Kugelhäne eingebaut. 

.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ja Volker, ist PN16. 
Bei der Reduzierung sehe ich eigentlich kein Problem. Deswegen ja jeder Zulauf einzeln Absperrbar. 
Ich bin gerade dabei die Verrohrung komplett zu machen und dann kann ich testen ob die 4 Zuläufe ausreichen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Sodele,
Zulauf ist fertig Montiert  Auf dem Bild sieht man den Filteranschluß, der endet wenn alles fertig ist im Technikhaus. Ich hoffe ich hab alles richtig gemessen 

 

Getestet habe ich auch schon, klappt alles Wunderbar. Sollte also kein Problem werden mit der Zulaufmenge.

Hier mal wieder eine Gesamtansicht


----------



## Frettchenfreund (24. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Guten Morgen!


Ja, Kai - Uwe, jetzt hast Du ja Urlaub und wir hoffen, alle auf neue Fodos.

Also  und Fooooddoooos machen.

Wir wollen Bilder vom:

Technikhaus
Filter
usw.

Ach ja und bitte auch von den  Pausen, die Du machst.

.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

JaJa Volker,
geht los heute.

Mein Plan für heute:
- Hütte aufbauen, Richtfest feiern 

Morgen:
- Isolierung innen
- Filter ausrichten
- Filtersockel fertigen

Donnerstag:
- Filter platzieren
- Verrohrung erstellen
- Verkabelung

Freitag:
- Restarbeiten (Streichen etc.)


----------



## Trautchen (24. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo!

@Volker: 

@Uwe:


----------



## Frettchenfreund (24. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ja, da sind wir aber alle gespannt!




Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Mein Plan für heute:
> - Hütte aufbauen, Richtfest feiern



Hütte aufbauen ist ja i.O.

Richtfest feiern !
Ich habe keine Einladung. 





Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Morgen:
> - Isolierung innen
> - Filter ausrichten
> - Filtersockel fertigen



Ist auch alles i.O.





Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Donnerstag:
> - Filter platzieren
> - Verrohrung erstellen
> - Verkabelung









Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Freitag:
> - Restarbeiten (Streichen etc.)



Aber bitte nicht wieder blau/weis! 

 Dann komme ich Dich nie besuchen.

.


----------



## Christine (24. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

 Gerade ist durchgesickert, das Uwe einen größeren Posten blaue und weiße Farbe geordert haben soll....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Könnt euch alle entspannen 

Tagesziel erreicht, Bilder gibts nachher, erstmal was futtern


----------



## Olli.P (24. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Mach hin und bummel nich......


----------



## Henkkaas (24. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

seid langem bin ich wieder eingestiegen und bin wieder voll im "Koi-Uwe-Fieber" hahaha

Super. Ich bin auch in der Planung und werde in Kürze loslegen! Diesmal echt!

Marek


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Soedele,
nach Richtfest feiern und Abendbrot ist nun Zeit für die Bilder. Spannend ist es aber nicht, das kommt erst wenn die Technik eingebaut wird (und da freu ich mich schon drauf)


----------



## gemag (24. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Sag bloß die Bilder sind von heute?
Nicht schlecht was du geschaffen hast wäre bei uns hier nicht möglich gewessen.Wir hatten hier höchstens eine Stunde ohne Regen,Schnee und sonst was noch!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Jepp,
alle Bilder von heute.

Angefangen um 13:00 Uhr und nur ein Schneeschauer gehabt, ansonsten trocken gewesen 

Muss mich mich wohl irgendwo bedanken


----------



## Henkkaas (24. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Super! War heute echt nicht doll das Wetter.

Um so schöner das Uwe seine Tagesetappe erreicht hat!!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (25. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Guten Morgen Kai - Uwe!


 Man streicht doch das Holz einmal, bevor man es zusammenbaut.

Noch was:

Ist es so, dass die Tür sehr nahe an der Hauswand ist? Wird das nicht ein wenig eng?

.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Volker,
die Stellen an denen ich nicht mehr rankomme sind gestrichen. Und die Tür passt an der Hauswand vorbei, nicht aber am Fallrohr. Muss ich umlegen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Sieht gut aus Kai-Uwe, schönes Punktfundament hast du da gemacht.

Wie siehts denn aus wegen aufsteigender Feuchtigkeit ? Legst du noch ne Folie unter den Hüttenboden ? Die kannste ja noch gut von innen reinlegen bevor die Dielen aufn Boden kommen ... ich würd dann noch ne Kiesschicht auf diese Folie legen - so würdest du auf Nummer sicher gehen dass den Dielen von unten nix passiert ? Oder mit Styrodurplatten ?


----------



## Frettchenfreund (25. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo!


Da schaue ich ständig auf die Webcam und sehe dem Kai - Uwe nie Arbeiten.


Das mit der Folie habe ich auch gemacht unter unserem Haus und dann noch mal 10 cm Edelsplitt drauf.

Dadurch habe ich kein Unkraut ( ääääh Wildblumen ) und keine Feuchtigkeit.

.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Mist,
wegen dem Dreckswetter habe ich mein Tagesziel nicht erreicht evil

Aber kann man halt nix machen, hier das Ergebnis von heute:
- Boden fertig (ohne Folie, nur Kies)
- Isolierung angefangen
- Strom angeschlossen
- Und wieder Unsummen im Baumarkt gelassen 

Mehr war nicht drin heute, aber Morgen greif ich voll an


----------



## Wuzzel (25. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Fleissig fleissig ! 
Was sind das da für senkrechte Kanthölzer an der Hausinnenseite ? 
Gehören die zum Haus ? 

 
Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nee Wolf,
das kommt die zweite Lage Holz ran und dazwischen Isolierung (5cm)


----------



## Wuzzel (25. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hatte ich befürchtet. 
Berücksichtige, das sich so ein Blockhaus noch um einige cm. setzen wird. 
Eine senkrechte Verbindung der Blockbohlen (ob nun durch ein oben und unten festgeschraubtes Regal, oder wie bei Dir durch Unterlattung sollte man vermeiden. 
Da hätte ich eher von Anfang an Holz mit einer dickeren Bohle genommen, das ist unproblematischer. 
Bau auf jeden Fall die Dämmung so, das die Blockbohlen ungehindert arbeiten können in beide Richtungen. 

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Servus Uwe

Wolf hat recht 

Habe ja ein Blockhaus, da haben sich die Bohlen um 10cm zusammen gedrückt.
Die Decken/Bodenabschlußleisten sind alle mit Spiel montiert.
 

Hier gehört schon wieder justiert und das nach 10 Jahren, obwohl es erst im Vorjahr gemacht wurde.


----------



## Wuzzel (25. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Helmut, 
ich verkauf die Dinger seit gut 10 Jahren und erleb so etwas im Jahr ein paar mal, obwohl es in den meisten Montageanleitungen ausdrücklich erwähnt wird. 
Alle die isolieren wollen kaufen entweder gleich ein dickeres Blockbohlenhaus oder sind mit einem gescheiten 19mm Elementhaus besser bedient, weil es sich einfacher isolieren lässt. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Christine (25. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Duhu Wolf!

Ab welcher Dicke ist das mit dem Isolieren denn o.k.? Unser 28mm-Häuschen ist immer fürchterlich am Arbeiten...


----------



## Wuzzel (25. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Das ist keine Frage der Dicke, sondern eine Frage der Bauweise. 
Bei der klassischen Blockbohlenbauweise wird das Haus immer so stark arbeiten, das man die Bohlen besser nicht durch eine senkrechte Verbindung fixiert. 
Bei einer Holzrahmenbauweise ist das etwas anders, auch da arbeitet das Holz, aber das wird durch die andere Konstruktion aufgefangen. 
Die sogenannte Sturmsicherung, die dafuer sorgt das das Dach nicht abheben kann ist daher meist mit einer Schlitzbohrung versehen, so das zwar das Gewicht des Hauses die obere Diele hält, aber trottzdem die ganze Wand arbeiten kann. 
Im Blocksaunabau sind z.B. Gewindestangen von oben bis unten durch die Blockbohlen gezogen, die man dann nachziehen muss und die die Bohlen zusammen halten. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hmmm, 
das ist jetzt aber Doof  
Die Bohlen sind durch die Längshölzer verschraubt. Was soll ich nun machen ? 
Ich hatte den Verkäufer gefragt ob ich das so machen kann, er meinte das ist kein Problem.

Also ich denke ich warte mal ab. Obwohl ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das, dass Holz sich noch 10 cm setzt.


----------



## Wuzzel (25. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Der Verkäufer hatte keine Ahnung, typischer Fall von falscher Beratung. 
10 cm wird sich das sicher nicht setzen, das wird eher so im Rahmen von 1-4 cm bleiben, denn Helmut hat ja sicher viel dickere Bohlen, weil das ja ein richtiges Wohn-Blockhaus ist und keine Gartenhütte. 
Nen festgeschraubtes Regal reicht schon, und wenn die Dielen schwinden kannste irgendwo durch gucken. 
Aber versuch macht kluch, ... wenn Du dem Verkäufer das beweisen kannst isolier so und reklamier spätestens im Sommer bei ihm... dann gibts vielleicht ne neue Hütte.

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ist echt Blöd jetzt, aber was soll ich machen ?


----------



## Wuzzel (25. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Die Isolierung so anbringen, das die Wand dahinter arbeiten kann und auch unbedingt so, das nicht irgendwo Schimmel entsteht durch Kondenswasser. So ganz ohne ist das nicht. 
Kein Zimmerer hier im Forum, der da nen fachgerechten Rat hat ? 
Sonst muss ich mal schaun, wer mir da morgen was zu sagen kann.

Wolf

P.S. Die Latten würd ich erst mal wieder abschrauben und auch den Schaltkasten nur an einer Diele befestigen


----------



## gemag (25. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Wolltest du nur Dämmen oder auch noch verkleiden?

Wenn verkleiden dann stell doch einfach eine Wand davor ohne sie zu verschrauben und stell die  Dämmung rein!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (26. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Guten Morgen Uwe!


 Ich sehe immer nur ein Rohr im Technikhaus.

Wo ist denn das andere?





			
				Wuzzel  schrieb:
			
		

> 10 cm wird sich das sicher nicht setzen, das wird eher so im Rahmen von 1-4 cm bleiben



Bei uns waren es genau 1,5 cm nach einem Jahr und ist auch so geblieben. ( 21 mm Wandstärke )

.


----------



## Eugen (26. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,

ich würde die Vierkanthölzer auf der ganzen Länge mit max. 4 Schlitzbohrungen versehen.
Allerdings habe ich die Befürchtung, dass diese Vierkanthölzer noch relativ nass sind und über die Monate auch arbeiten.
Bei der Isolierung wegen des Taupunkts eine Dampfsperre einbauen und nicht mit Styro...  dämmen, sondern mit Pavatex o.ä. , da dies atmungsaktiv ist.

Für so ne kleine Gartenhütte ist das jedoch ein erheblicher Aufwand.
Und eine 4cm - Dämmung bringt jetzt auch nicht sooo viel, wie ich bei meinen freistehenden Seerosenbecken in diesem Winter erleben durfte.
(unter 5cm Styropor war immer noch eine 20cm dicke Eisschicht   )


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> - Und wieder Unsummen im Baumarkt gelassen



Bist Du als Hausbesitzer schon im Deutschen Siedlerbund Mitglied ? 

Ich bins und bekomme bei To*m + He*lweg + Hage*aumarkt dadurch 10 % Nachlass.- Da ist der Jahresbeitrag von ca. 20 € ruck zuck wieder drinn. Ich hab meinen Jahresbeitrag sicher schon für die nächsten 30 Jahre erwirtschaftet


----------



## Henkkaas (26. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> HuHu,
> wollte mich mal wieder melden
> 
> Das Fundament ist gebuddelt, die Schalung ist fertig, Donnerstag kommt der Beton für den Ringanker.
> ...



Moin Uwe.

Habe getsetern nochmal meiner Frau einige deiner Bilder gezeugt... "TOLL"sagt Sie .."so will ich as auch" 

Naja. Wie sieht es denn beim Beton aus? Hast du den fertig gemischt kommen lassen? Was kostet sowas? Ich werde so 1,5-2 m³ brauchen denke ich

Gruß Marek


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



Henkkaas schrieb:


> Naja. Wie sieht es denn beim Beton aus? Hast du den fertig gemischt kommen lassen? Was kostet sowas? Ich werde so 1,5-2 m³ brauchen denke ich
> 
> Gruß Marek




Moin Marek,

ich hab letztes Jahr komplett meinen Kellerfußboden erneuert und mir fertigen Beton liefern lassen. Ich habe ca. 5m3 benötigt und ein Beschleuniger für die Härtung sowie ein mittel für Wasserundurchlässigkeit (WU Beton) reinmischen lassen. Da ich durchs kellerfenster mit einem ca. 150er Schlauch arbeiten musste, buchte ich einen Betonpumpenwagen. Der ist halt etwas teurer, aber mit nem Standardbetonrutschenwagen hätt ich das Zeuch nicht in die einzelnen Kellerräume verteilen können.

Mich hat der Spaß bei 5m3 so ca. 500 € gekostet.


----------



## Wuzzel (26. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Eugen bringt mich auf ne Idee
Guck Dir mal das Produkt Steico Wall an (von Pavatex müsst es was ähnliches geben) 
Wenn man da die von Eugen bereits erwähnte Langschlitzbohrung rein macht, dann könnte das doch gehen. 
Aber die Verantwortung dafür sollte der übernehmen, der den ganzen Kram verkauft.

http://www.steico.de/download/pdf/products/data/steico_datenblatt_0218.pdf

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nabend 

Vielen vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge, aber leider muss ich einfach abwarten 

Sodele, heute voll Rangekotzt  Filter läuft, leider ist mir die Kupplung vom Teichzulauf (110er) beim anziehen gebrochen, ich hab sie zwar geklebt, aber sie verliert doch ne menge Wasser   Muss ich Morgen noch mal ran.

Aber ich bin jetzt schon Begeistert  Das Teichwasser war eigentlich klar (dachte ich, konnte ja den BA in 1,70 Meter Tiefe sehen) aber als der "Müll" durch den Filter lief war das echt Ekelhaft


----------



## Olli.P (26. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi,


Uwe, Uwe, wo rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten...........

Aber du zeigst uns hier nun ein sehr schönes Beispiel zu klarem Wasser.....


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ich finde, es wird Zeit für eine zweite Web-Cam IM neuem Holz-Haus,.. 
big brother lässt grüssen,.. 

mfG.Micha


----------



## Dodi (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Sodele, heute voll Rangekotzt  Filter läuft...


 
Pfui, Uwe!  

Das mit der gebrochenen Kupplung ist ja echt blöd.

Viel Erfolg bei Deinen weiteren Arbeiten und möglichst wenig Pannen!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



Dodi schrieb:


> Pfui, Uwe!



Oh man, ich dussel 

Alle Undichtigkeiten beseitigt und UVC installiert. Jetzt erstmal Licht in die Hütte bringen 
Und den Vliesvorschub auch schon eingestellt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

HuHu 

ich bin ja sowas von Begeistert von dem Filter

 

Im Glas das Teichwasser und dann was der Vliesfilter rausholt.

Und dann wieder wie jeden Freitag zum Koidealer, prompt "dwaebp" hier aus dem Forum getroffen (unbekannterweise, er hat mich gerade angeschrieben). 
Achja, und jetzt könnt ihr mich schlagen, hab ich 2 Koi mitgenommen. Die paddeln auch schon im Teich, Wasser im Teich 7°, Wasser beim Händler 8°.
Also den hier (Showa, 46 cm Hosokai)

 

Und eine 30 cm Doitsu Sanke


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,..

na dann prost 

Hat der Filter jetzt auch diesen automatischen Vorschub eingebaut,.. d.h. wenn das Filtermaterial weniger Wasser durchlässt, dass dann neues
Filtervlies nachgeschoben wird?
War doch mal die Frage zu diesem Filter,..  klappt doch durch eine Art "Füllstandssensor" bei erreichen einer maximalen Höhe,.. woll 
Berichte mal über die "Meter" und ob die Zeiträume kleiner werden,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

ich sach auch ma


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Na klar wird das Vlies nachgezogen wenn der Wasserstand den Fühler erreicht  Wäre ja Sinnfrei wenn nicht 

Mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt, im Moment ist natürlich noch ne Menge Dreck im Teich, dass sollte aber mal irgendwann OK sein

Hier ein Bild vom Sensor


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

na klar das wird schon, sieht schon toll aus


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,..

alles klar,.. ich hatte den kleinen Klapp-Schwimm-Schalter schon auf dem anderem Bild "geahnt",.
ich hatte nur auf einer anderen Beschreibung mal was von zwei Stäben als Elektroden Füllstandssensor gesehen,...

"was Sinfrei"  angeht,.. hätte es ja auch "zeitgesteuert" ablaufen können,.. aber klar,.. ist ja eine "Profi" Filterbox  

mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallöchen 

Heute habe ich den Wasserfall installiert, sieht Prima aus wenn er läuft und lässt sich auch klasse regulieren. Und das Wichtigste, er macht keinen Krach 
Ich will morgen nochmal ein wenig Innotec nachschmieren, dann gibts auch Fotos


----------



## Mercedesfreund (30. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ohhh, Bilder erst morgen ?? aber dann gleich wenn es hell wird..


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Darf ich erst noch arbeiten gehen Werner ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Na gut,
eben noch fix 2 Bilder gemacht.

Hier Bild des UVC-Ausganges mit dem dahinterliegenden Schauglas

 

Und ein bisschen Kitsch muss einfach sein 

 

AchJa,
Vliesverbrauch von gestern 19:00 Uhr bis heute 19:00 Uhr

1,20 Meter. Macht im Monat 36 Meter. Auf der Rolle sind 75 Meter


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. März 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nabend 

Hier ein Bild vom Wasserfall

 

Und die Verrohrung zum Filter (ich weiß, man sollte keine Winkel nehmen, ging aber nicht anders)


----------



## Frettchenfreund (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Guten Morgen Uwe!


Wie ich sehe, hast Du die Schaugläser ( durchsichtigen PVC - Rohre ) verklebt. Da hast Du dir aber die Reinigung erschwert.

Oder hast Du so eine lange Bürste?

VLG

Volker

.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Morgen Volker,
aber dadurch kann ich sehen ob die Rohre verschmutzt sind 
Und ob das nun ein 50er Rohr ist, oder eines mit Schauglas ist doch vom Aufwand der gleiche


----------



## Frettchenfreund (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo noch mal!


Uwe, das ist ja schön, dass Du jetzt sehen kannst, wenn die Rohre verschmutzt sind.

Wie ich gesehen habe, hast Du am UVC ja direckt eine Verschraubung aber bei den anderen beiden hast Du nicht direckt eine Verschraubung. 

Also brauchst Du um es zu reinigen eine lange Bürste.

Wenn Du jedoch jeweis Verschraubungen ( vor und hinter den Schauglas / rohr ) genommen hättest, dann währe, so meine ich, das Reinigen leichter geworden.

Abschrauben - säubern - fertig!
Wenn Du da aber erst einen Meter mit einer Bürste rumstochern mußt. 

Aber über die Wintermonate hat man ja dazu genug Zeit! 

[OT]Oder wie der Sohn vom Hausmeister Krause jetzt sagen würde:

Boooh ey pröckel pröckel!

Das war mein letzter OT [/OT]


Bis dann

Volker

.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Habe ich drüber nachgedacht Volker, aber die Verschraubungen (heißen übrigens Schraubmuffe mit O-Ring  ) reduzieren auf 40 mm. Da muss man dann schon eine 63er nehmen und die auf 50 reduzieren, damit auch innen ein 50er Durchgang ist 
Das war mir dann echt zu Blöd :crazy


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nabend 

So sehr viel gibt es vom Teichbau nicht mehr zu berichten  So langsam neigt sich das "Projekt" dem Ende. Noch ein paar Steinchen kleben, dann wars das 

Ich möchte jetzt schon einmal allen *Danke* sagen die mir beim Bau unter die Arme gegriffen haben, auch wenn es nur Virtuell war 

Ich hoffe einige User können oder konnten sich was aus dem Thread erhaschen.
Einen ausführlichen Abschlussbericht werde ich dann am Ende noch tippern.

Und dann muss ich mir noch was suchen um euch weiter auf die Nerven zu gehen 

Edit: Wenn mal jemand in der Nähe ist und Interesse hat, einfach kurz vorher durchrufen. Gibt auch immer Lekka Kaffee


----------



## hansemann (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt schon einmal allen *Danke* sagen die mir beim Bau unter die Arme gegriffen haben, auch wenn es nur Virtuell war



Hallo Uwe,

es ist auch umgekehrt. *Wir haben dir *zu danken, dass du eine 1a Teichdoku abgeliefert hast!!!!

Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Morgen 

Ich habe jetzt meine WebCam nach draußen gebracht, ab und an kann man sogar einen Koi sehen  (Link in meiner Signatur)

Leider haut mich das Bild nicht von den Socken, mal ausschau nach einer anderen halten. 
Wenn jemand einen Vorschlag hat, her damit.


----------



## Christine (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,

ich krieg aber nur ein statisches Bild. Nix mit refresh.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Da wird am Teich gesessen und gefaulenzt


----------



## Mercedesfreund (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ups ,schon weg .
Nur noch 4 Fische und ein Hund


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> ich krieg aber nur ein statisches Bild. Nix mit refresh.



Nee Elschen, alle 5 Minuten wird ein Bild neu geladen.

Für ein Livebild könnt ihr ja mal http://utzoff.dyndns.org klicken

(Geht aber nur mit dem Internet Explorer und dann muss man noch ein ActiveX Control installieren.)

Dann User = viewer
Und PW = viewer

Aber bitte nix verstellen 


Wir haben heute 2 von unseren Koi vom Händler abgeholt, einen Doitsu Kihaku und den Chagoi, der mittlerweile 74cm hat  Ist echt ne Show


----------



## gemag (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nicht schlecht auch deine Livekamera Klasse!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Morgen,
kleiner Zwischenbericht. Den Koi geht es Prima  
Und es macht Riesenspaß wenn man persönlich begrüßt wird am Teich.

       

Ist echt Lustig dem Chagoi das Futter direkt in seine Luke zu schütten (ca. 5cm groß)

Leider hat sich einer unserer __ Reiher auch schon mal umgeschaut. Er saß gestern Morgen auf dem Dachgiebel um wohl die Lage abzuchecken. Muss ich also was unternehmen 

Und Gedanken über einen Eiweißabschäumer mach ich mir auch noch


----------



## Mercedesfreund (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

..ist so, das mit dem Abschäumer ist ne gute Idee, dachte schon dein Schatz hat die Oberhemden draußen gewaschen..


----------



## Christine (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Uwe,

sehr lustige Bilder - aber wozu brauchst Du eigentlich noch einen Skimmer?


----------



## Dodi (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

 Uwe,

Dein Chagoi ist ja wie ein Staubsauger! 

Sieht übrigens aus wie unsere "Zenzi" - guckst Du:

 

Viel Spaß mit dem Chagoi - sind ja immer die zutraulichsten Fischis!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ich glaube Zenzi ist dunkler Dodi 

Oder ?


----------



## Dodi (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Uwe,

das täuscht auf dem Foto - hatte kein besseres von ihr.
Ich denke, sie ist genauso hell wie Deine(r).


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Also laut Taikan ist "Fritz" ein Bube  
Ich persönlich tippe aber auf ein Mädchen, sie ist im vierten Jahr und dann schon 74cm. Ich denke ein Junge wär noch nicht so groß


----------



## Dodi (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Uwe,

wirst ja spätestens zur Laichzeit sehen, wer wem nachrennt... 

Hier noch ein Bild von Zenzi - na, sieht sie ihm ähnlich?

Medium 548 anzeigen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Oh ja,
doch fast die gleiche Farbe  

Ich hab ja im Innenbecken noch einen dunkleren Chagoi, mal sehen wie das dann aussieht.


----------



## Olli.P (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Uwe,

hast die Racker immer noch nich draußen.......

Du kannst die auch gerne zu mir bringen, Wassertemp. stabil bei 16°C.....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Olaf,
ich hoffe das sie Ostern raus können. Werd ich wohl mit Eiswürfeln im Filter das Wasser innen etwas runterkühlen müssen. 22° werden wir bis Ostern definitiv nicht haben


----------



## Olli.P (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nö,

22° Wassertemp. bis Ostern kannst wohl vergessen......

Na, dann kühl mal runter......

Oder Fenster und Türen Tag und Nacht auflassen.....  

Dann kühlt das von selbst ab......:smoki

Aber dann besteht die Gefahr dass sie dir die Bude ausräumen.....

Also doch Eis.....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nabend 

also irgendwie ist alles anders wie früher  

Die Koi sind Putzmunter und paddeln im ganzen Teich umher, haben sie sich im alten Teich doch nur im Tiefenbereich aufgehalten. 
Liegt es an der Mauer ? Ich kann rumlaufen, hämmern, sägen und das stört sie überhaupt nicht 
Vorhin hab ich ein Loch in die Mauer gebohrt, da kamen sie sogar mal zum schauen was ich da wohl mache 

Ich bin sowas von Happy, ich sag mal Daumen drück das alles so bleibt


----------



## Digicat (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Servus Uwe

Na dann, Ich freue mich mit dir.

Es ist so schön wenn man Freude am Hobby hat, da vergisst man glatt die Mühen die man auf sich genommen hat.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi,

ich freu mich auch für dich und deine lieblinge :troet, endlich kommen sie wieder in einen anderen aufregenden bereich und da ist doch klar das sie guggen wollen und dann noch das herliche wetter.. meine schwimmen auch nur oben und kommen schon fast an meine hand zum fressen 



> Ich kann rumlaufen, hämmern, sägen und das stört sie überhaupt nicht


 die haben sich halt noch mehr an dich und die umgebungsgeräusche gewöhnt ... eine zeit auf so engem raum mit seinen lieblingen - das bringt einen schon näher 

alles Gute für euch alle


----------



## Inken (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Uwe!



> Ich bin sowas von Happy, ich sag mal Daumen drück das alles so bleibt



Und ich freue mich mit dir, dass dein Neuanfang so positiv verläuft! Man sagt zwar immer, der Weg sei das Ziel, was bei dir wohl auch zutreffen mag, oder? Mir scheint jedenfalls, dass dir der Bau deines zweiten Teiches sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat! Aber wenn du nun davor stehen und "That's it!" sagen kannst, hat sich die viele Arbeit und Mühe ohne Frage gelohnt! Das meiste ist getan, nun kommt die Zeit, alles zu genießen! 

Wer hätte das vor einem knappen Jahr geglaubt... 

Ich wünsche dir viel Freude an und mit diesem Wahnsinnsteich und dass deine Rasselbande immer gesund und putzmunter bleibt!!


----------



## toschbaer (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,

Viel Glück mit Deinem alten Hobby,
sehr viel Freude mit Eurem neuen Teich. 
Auf dass Deine schönen Koi 
 immer in gutem und klarem Wasser schwimmen können!

LG
Friedhelm,
der in den nächsten Tagen seine "Neuen" zu Teich lässt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*


tut echt gut das ihr euch mit mir freut.

Danke


----------



## frank69 (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,
Du bist auf der Suche nach einer guten IP-Cam.?
Dann schau dir mal die Produkte von AXIS an.
Kann die die die 211 empfehlen da diese eine Automatische Blendenregulierung hat und somit auch für den Außeneinsatz geeignet ist.
Einziges Manko der " Preis ". Ich habe mir diese gerade bestellt und beim Vorführen war ich einfach nur begeistert.(Nehme Sie aber nur zur Wetterbeobachtung)
Mein jetzige Cam eine AXIS 2100 inkl. Megepixel Mehrstufen Objektiv(nagelneu) steht dann zum Verkauf.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Vielen Dank für deine Info, aber der Preis ist schon Hammer


----------



## frank69 (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,
ja der Preis ist schon heftig, aber wenn ich bei mir sehe wie viel Lehrgeld ich bezahlt habe um eine ordentliche Cam zu finden gehts doch..
Das Problem ist eben Bilder von außen zu übertragen da die meisten 
IP-Cam`s Probleme mit der Gegenlichtsteuerung haben bzw. feste Blendeneinstellungen verwenden.
Manchmal findet man die AXIS 211 in der Bucht für weniger.
Ich habe jetzt offiziell 548,-€ inkl. MwSt. bezahlt und darf sie 30 Tage testen.
Bei nichtgefallen Geld-Zurück.


MfG
Frank


----------



## Mercedesfreund (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Uwe ,dein Teich... ich freu mich schon drauf ihn zu sehen. hast Du die Abdeckung schon fertig, der muß ich meine Kelle mitbringen.?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

  und für alle, die immer nur "Abends" im Forum stöbern können, wenn die Uwe-Web-Spay-Cam leider schon dunkel ist,.. 
hier mal der Weiße "Brocken"  wenn er im Teich unterwegs ist,..

der Besitzer sitzt anscheinend ganz entspannt auf dem linken Beobachter Posten 
 
=> und Uwe, lass dir noch was für eine "Unterwasser-Cam" einfallen,..  
(vielleicht ala´ Glasscheibe von NG oder selfmade,.. )

weiter so,.. mfG. Micha


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

, wie lang und schwer ist denn der oder die weiße schönheit ? und wie heißt sie ?

Unterwasserwebcam wär ne tolle sache


----------



## Annett (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/490


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

 

dann bin ich mal gespannt wann Kai-Uwe Fischpapi wird  :freu


----------



## Redlisch (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hiho


frank69 schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> ja der Preis ist schon heftig, aber wenn ich bei mir sehe wie viel Lehrgeld ich bezahlt habe um eine ordentliche Cam zu finden gehts doch..
> Manchmal findet man die AXIS 211 in der Bucht für weniger.
> Ich habe jetzt offiziell 548,-€ inkl. MwSt. bezahlt und darf sie 30 Tage testen.
> ...



ich habe ebenfalls u.a. eine Axis im einsatz (213 PTZ), bin sehr zufrieden damit. Allerdings sollte man einen belüfteten Dom haben wenn man in der direkten Sonne einsetzt, sonst fällt sie gerne aus bis die Temp. wieder sinkt.

Mobotix M12-DualNight macht das komischerweise nichts aus.

Axel


----------



## Trautchen (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe, mensch Hammer!


Ist echt Klasse geworden! 
Vor allem in der kurzen Zeit...

Schade, wenn der fred bald zuende geht ...

Alles gute für Euch!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

 der Fred wird länger als der Bilderrätselfred  - dem Uwe fällt sicher immer wieder was neues, verbesserungswürdiges ein ... und ein paar Themen hat er sich ja noch vorgenommen


----------



## Trautchen (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Lach, ja und irgendwann ist Sommer und dann kommt wieder das Badehosen-Bild


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Na,
ihr seid ja drollig 

Lasst mich doch auch mal in Ruhe am Teich sitzen und schauen 

Aber ich freu mich 


Wenn alles so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle, gehen Morgen die ersten aus der IH in den Teich. Hab schon 3 KG Eiswürfel in den Filter der IH gekippt, scheint zu funktionieren. Seit 19:00 Uhr schon 1° gefallen


----------



## gemag (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Na da freuen wir uns schon auf Bilder vom Umsetzen!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

vielleicht filmst du ja mal den freigang und hinterlegst ihn hier für die nicht web-cam gugger ?


----------



## wp-3d (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Wenn alles so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle, gehen Morgen die ersten aus der IH in den Teich. Hab schon 3 KG Eiswürfel in den Filter der IH gekippt, scheint zu funktionieren. Seit 19:00 Uhr schon 1° gefallen



Hallo Uwe,

wozu die ganze Arbeit mit dem Eis,  wichtig ist es die Fische an das Teichwasser zu gewöhnen.
Mach doch in der IH einen kompletten langsamen Wasserwechsel mit Teichwasser.
Nur herunter kühlen bringt nicht viel, die Tiere müssten danach auch langsam an das Teichwasser umgewöhnt werden.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo,
das mache ich natürlich parallel  Gestern 500 Liter und heute Morgen schon wieder. 
Dann nachher nochmal und dann mal schauen 

Aber die Temperaturen hier sind nicht so wie erwartet, wird wohl heute nichts


----------



## wp-3d (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das mache ich natürlich parallel  Gestern 500 Liter und heute Morgen schon wieder.
> Dann nachher nochmal und dann mal schauen
> 
> Aber die Temperaturen hier sind nicht so wie erwartet, wird wohl heute nichts





Der Anfang ist ja schon gemacht, dann würde ich es auch heute noch durchziehen, bevor sich das Wasser in der IH wieder aufwärmt.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe, bei wieviel Grad bist du denn schon? hier im Teich hab ich heute 15° und die Sonne scheint...


----------



## Redlisch (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo.

Bin zwar nicht UWE,

aber bei ihm sind 15,6 °C im Teich und 19,6°C in der IH 

Axel


----------



## Mercedesfreund (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

..danke Axel..


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Sodele, es ist vollbracht 

Ich habe die Teichtemperatur mittels warmen Wassers noch nach oben getrieben (Autsch, das wird teuer) So ergab sich beim umsetzen eine Differenz von 3°, ich denke das kann man verkraften und die Koi natürlich auch 

Hier also die, die heute raus durften:

Asagi
 

Beni Kikokuryu
 

Beni Kikokuryu (Ossi)
 

Beni Kikokuryu
 

Beni Kikokuryu
 

Chagoi
 

Doitsu Sanke
 

Doitsu Hariwake
 

Doitsu Hariwake
 

Hariwake
 

Kikusui
 

Und mein Traum-Shusui
 

Die Wasserwerte waren Optimal, die messe ich jetzt natürlich täglich


----------



## Mercedesfreund (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Mann, Uwe , sind die schön..dann könnten wir ja schon morgen nachmittag kommen..? und pass auf, wenn ich meine Hände auf dem Rücken habe..


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ja Werner,
ich bin zuhause  Ruf bitte vorher durch


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Haben die es gut 

Asagi und Shusui gefallen mir persönlich am allerbesten 

magst du nicht mal die anderen Sorten auch im Lexikon verewigen ?


----------



## rainthanner (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe, 

schöner Einkauf, aber der Asagi macht den ersten Preis und der Chagoi wird dafür der Lieblingsfisch der Familie. 



Ganz, ganz viel Freuden mit den Fischen. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Mensch Rainer  
Die sind doch schon seit Juli in der IH gewesen.

Aber den Asagi find ich gar nicht mal so schön, der muss sich noch entwickeln


----------



## rainthanner (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Tja, bin wohl nicht soooo im Thema.  





Trotzdem - der Asagi wird sich erst in ein paar Jahren und vor allem unter Tageslicht entwickeln. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## nico1985 (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Mach scön viele Fotos vom reinsetzen! Ich bin schon voll gespannt! Bei den ganzen Fischen brauchst du ja bald nen Sicherheitsdienst!!!!!


Gruß nico


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Sind doch schon alle drin 

Die Bilder hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/523 sind doch vom umsetzen 

Jetzt habe ich noch 7 Koi in der IH, die habe ich heute morgen vom Händler geholt, dürfen sich aber erst einmal ein wenig aklimatisieren


----------



## nico1985 (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo, wie viele Koi hast du dann wenn du die aus der IH noch rein packst insgesamt im Teich? Sind ja doch schon so einige! Aber schön sind sie ja alle, und haben ja auch ein schönes zuhause!!!

Gruß nico


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Morgen,
es sind dann 25 wenn alle drin sind.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nabend,
nun sind alle im Teich. Habe ich gestern noch gemacht und wir haben wieder Platz im Wohnzimmer 

Beni Kikokuryu
 

Bekko
 

Noch eine Beni Kikokuryu
 

War mal ein Doitsu Kohaku, wird wohl Sanke
 

Schon wieder ein Beni Kikokuryu 
 

Doitsu Sanke
 

Tancho Sanke oder Tancho Showa (bin mir nicht ganz sicher)
 

Und das wars dann aber auch


----------



## Mercedesfreund (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Das ist eindeutig ein Beni zuviel 
Wann können wir ihn abholen ???


----------



## gemag (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe
Also du hast nicht einen Koi denn ich nicht nehmen würd!
Die sind alle mein Geschmack! 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## koimen (14. Apr. 2009)

*Uwes Koi-Parade!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo Uwe

Mir gefallen ebenfalls die meisten....bin auch ein Doits-Fan....der hier gefällt mir persönlich am besten. 
Zeig bitte aktuelle Teichfotos mit "Inhalt" bin echt neugierig ...wie sie sich so in Pose werfen


----------



## toschbaer (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallösche,

waw,

wunderschöne Koi-- Uwe!!

Ich kann mich Kari nur anschließen!!

Der KIKUSUI ist erste SAHNE

LG
 Friedhelm


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

@Kari
Bitte

 

Zumindest ein Teil der Bande


----------



## hipsu (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo,

habe gerade mal alle 54 Seiten angeschut, gelesen zwar nur die ersten, als ich dann sah 54 Seiten habe ich aufgehört  aber die Bilder sprechen ja für sich! Ich finde den Teich richtig klasse, sieht suuuuuuper aus. Auch die Kois sehen richtig süß aus, da können meien Goldies nicht mithalten 

MfG Benny


----------



## Olli.P (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi,


und der Rand iss immer noch nich fertich...............

Das kann so nich weiter geh'n................

Also:

 und fertig machen..........


----------



## Vespabesitzer (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Der Werner wird schon die richtigen Tipps liefern 
(der alte Baukünstler  )


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Der Werner wird schon die richtigen Tipps liefern
> (der alte Baukünstler  )



Hat er ja schon 

Wollte am WE auch anfangen, wird wohl aber Zeitlich nix


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo 

Hier mal wieder ein Foto meiner Babys, aber irgendwie bekomme ich nicht alle auf einmal drauf


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

mach doch mal eine panoramabild


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

  

Die Koi erleben zum ersten mal Regen in ihrem Leben und glauben da schmeißt jemand Futter ins Wasser 
Köstliches Schauspiel


----------



## gemag (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe
Kann es sein das deine Cam nicht geht?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Reginsche (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

So, jetzt hab ich mich durch die ganzen 55 Seiten gelesen.

Respekt vor so viel Arbeit.
Das sieht so toll aus.

Da kann ich mit meinem Teich nicht mithalten.
Und die Fische sind ja wunderschön.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



gemag schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe
> Kann es sein das deine Cam nicht geht?
> 
> Gruß Gerd



Doch, die geht, aber mein Webseitenbetreiber hat gerade Probleme :crazy:crazy

@Reginsche: Danke


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nabend 

Hier mal ein Bild beim spielen mit dem Koiball


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

, und der *dickste* chef behauptet wieder seine position. 

die freuen sich bestimmt tierisch


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nabend,
ich wollte ja noch ein kleines Feedback über das vergangene "Teichbaujahr" geben. Was hätte ich anders machen sollen usw.

Beginn war am 05.Juli 2008, ich melde mal das Fertigdatum den 23.April 2009

Also was würde ich jetzt anders machen ?

- Ich glaube ich würde die Teichwände auf einem Betonsockel aufmauern, dann mit GFK oder Flüssigfolie auskleiden (die 3 Falten nerven mich jetzt schon)
- Einen zweiten Skimmer würde ich auch machen (wegen der Windrichtung)
- Ferner würde ich mehr einläufe machen, nur um Flexibel zu sein
- Ich habe zwischen Tief und Flachbereich eine steile Kante, die ist einfach Mist  Das ist eine prima Drecksammelstelle

Hmmm  Das wars aus meiner Sicht eigentlich schon an "negativen Erlebnissen" 

Was würde ich immer wieder so machen ?
- Der Filter
- Die Bodenabläufe
- Die Mauer
- Teich fast direkt ans Haus bauen
- Pumpenkammer
- Die Fische schon vorher kaufen (dann strengt man sich mehr an )

Leider habe ich mein Budget um locker 60% überschritten  und die Baumärkte begrüßen mich mit Namen 

Hier nochmal die Eckdaten:
- 38.000 Liter
- 11 Meter x max. 4 Meter + Pflanzenfilter
- 1,70 Meter Tiefe
- 2x BA, 1x Skimmer in DN 110 Regelbar
- 2x 16.000 Oase Aquamax Eco
- UVC/Ozon Kombi 75 Watt/600mg
- Aquafil SmartPond 800 G

Und nun kommt der Garten im japanischen Stil dran 

Aber das wird ein Extra-Thread


----------



## zickenkind (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,

was mich mal so am Rande interresieren würde, hast du mal in der Planung mitgerechnet was dein Teich so an Strom pro Tag  verbraucht?? Hast Du da nähere Daten, evtl. ein Strommessgerät dazwischengeschaltet??

73 Michael


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



zickenkind schrieb:


> evtl. ein Strommessgerät dazwischengeschaltet??



Trau ich mich nicht 

Aber es sollten 0,6KW/h sein Aber das habe ich vorher eingeplant, genau wie die Wasserwechsel und Futter und bla bla bla


----------



## zickenkind (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,



> Trau ich mich nicht



Das kann ich mir gut VORSTELLEN, aber tolles Projekt was Du da gemacht hast: HUT AB VOR DER LEISTUNG ! ! !

Deine Webcam immer noch Out of Order ??

73 Michael


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



zickenkind schrieb:


> Deine Webcam immer noch Out of Order ??



Nee, aber die LiveCam ist aus


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hier mal ein Bild auf dem fast alle drauf sind

 

Erfreuen sich alle bester Gesundheit  Hatte ich ja nicht gedacht, da sie ja aus 3 Quellen kamen (Innenhälterung, beim Händler aus 2 Becken).


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nabend 

Nun ist auch der Mauerdeckel fertig und das bedeutet:

Teich ist fertig 

War ne Höllenarbeit, aber hat sich gelohnt glaube ich.

Bilder kann ich grad nicht machen, weil meine besser Hälfte die CAM in der Tasche hat, die lernt gerade Zirkuslektionen mit ihrem Friesen.

Aber in meiner CAM kann man es auch sehen


----------



## Dodi (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

 Uwe!

Sieht klasse aus! 

Nun kannst Du den Teich hoffentlich nur noch genießen - war ja ein hartes Stück Arbeit, hat sich aber auch wirklich gelohnt! 

Und, was ist jetzt den nächstes Projekt?


----------



## nico1985 (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe, echt super klasse was du alles gezaubert hast! Höllen arbeit!

gruß nico


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo 

eben mal ein Bild mit dem Handy gemacht. Kann man schon besser etwas drauf erkennen als in der CAM


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

 gutes Handy,..  (sehr) guter Koi-Teich

Hast du gut gemacht,,..  dass meinte ich auch damals, als du die Überlegungen zu diesen Fertigsteinen gemacht hattest,..

dass man in den Kurven alles passend "flexen" muss,..   

hast du diese nun nur locker drauf liegen oder auch schon mit Mörtel / Fliesenkleber fixiert,..?

mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Micha,
die sind schon fertig verklebt, mit sonem Spezial-Super-Haltbar-Wasserdichtkleber (Tip von Mercedesfreund, danke dafür). Und ich musste echt fast jede Platte zuschneiden 
Aber nu is ja gut


----------



## Olli.P (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,

da kann ich nur sagen:

Hut ab, iss klasse geworden 

Dann wünsch ich dir nun allzeit klares Wasser und *immer* gesunde Fische.


----------



## CityCobra (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



zickenkind schrieb:


> was mich mal so am Rande interessieren würde, hast du mal in der Planung mitgerechnet was dein Teich so an Strom pro Tag  verbraucht??


Nur mal so nebenbei -

Ich hatte mir auch schon Sorgen gemacht wegen meinem Stromverbrauch.
Nun habe ich mal rein zufällig in einen Pool-Prospekt geschaut, und war erschrocken über den Verbrauch der Sandfilteranlagen. :shock
Die verbrauchen teilweise drei Mal so viel Strom wie meine Anlage.
Nur weiß ich nicht ob die Pool-Filteranlagen auch ständig durchlaufen sollen/müssen.


----------



## jora (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,

die Abdeckung sieht wirklich klasse aus. 

Noch eine Frage:

Du schreibst:


> - Ich habe zwischen Tief und Flachbereich eine steile Kante, die ist einfach Mist  Das ist eine prima Drecksammelstelle



Was meinst du genau damit?
Wollte bei mir auch senkrecht von der Flach- in den Tiefbereich übergehen. Oder ist damit die Rundung gemeint, die du im Flachbereich hast?

Wie siehts mit dem BA im Fachbereich aus?
Würdest du den heute auch noch mal verbauen?

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## Olli.P (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Jörg,

der Uwe meint eine Stelle wo es senkrecht nach unten geht.
Ich hab auch so eine Stelle im Teich. Bis ca. 30cm daneben herrscht da unten *keine* Strömung und da sammelt sich dann der ganze Dreck an..........


----------



## jora (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Olli,

danke für die Rückmeldung.

Wie könnte man dieses Problem beheben?


----------



## Olli.P (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Jörg,

schräg runter geh'n......

Wie schräg???


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Morgen 
aber ich denke auch wenn man eine Schräge macht, wird sich der Dreck dort sammeln.
Man könnte an dieser Stelle einen kleinen BA hinmachen, das sollte dann gehen


----------



## hansemann (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Marc,

Poolfilteranlagen laufen *nicht* durch. Sonst wäre der Stromverbrauch (außer bei Mini-Becken) wirklich enorm. 
Mit dem Sandfilter wird rein der Schmutz rausgefiltert. Es gibt keine biologische Filterung, dafür Chlortabletten. Darum haben die auch keine Algenprobleme
Bei uns würden die wichtigen Bakterienstämme absterben, wenn die Filterung intervallweise laufen würde.

Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nabend 

Nachdem der Thread hier ja unendlich lang geworden ist, nun das ganze mal im Schnelldurchlauf. Ich hab mal die "Meilensteine" rausgesucht.

Also:

Erst einmal die Idee 04.07.08

  

Von der Regierung abgenommen und los gings mit dem Buddeln 05.07.08

 

Der Ringanker 17.07.08

 

Und ein paar Monde später waren die Erdarbeiten auch schon erledigt  03.08.08

 

Und nun die Mauer 11.08.09

 

Isolierung fand ich Notwendig 16.08.08

  

Endlich das Vlies 06.09.08

 

Und die Folie 06.09.08

 

Und dann war auch schon "anbaden" angesagt  08.09.08

Anhang anzeigen 42725

Die Steine für die Mauerverkleidung wurden ausgewählt 11.03.09

 

Das Technikhaus und der Filter hatten nun auch ihren Platz 24.03.09

   

Und am Samstag, 25. April 2009 war es geschafft.


----------



## Henkkaas (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Uwe

auch wenn niemand mehr großartig schreibt

ist dein Thread niemals langweilig geworden.

 Da ich ja mitten im Bau bin schaue ich hier fast jeden Tag rein...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Schöne kurze Übersicht Uwe 

was steht als nächstes an ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> was steht als nächstes an ?



Der Garten  musste dann am Ende doch noch unter den Baumaßnahmen leiden


----------



## gemag (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Na dann los, fang endlich an wir sind schon gespannt!"lach"


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nabend 
ab heute wacht sogar ein Schutzpatron über meine Babys


----------



## Mercedesfreund (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

..hast Du da 2 von gekauft? und weißt nicht wohin damit?....


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,..

der "Bewacht" doch den Pflanzenfilter,... wie ist der Aufbau eigentlich "zuende" gegangen,.. irgendwie habe ich davon nichts mehr gelesen,..  

kommt da derzeit auch noch der "berühmte Eiweisschaum" raus,...

mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nee nee Micha,
der schaut doch in Richtung Teich 

Und ja der Aufbau ist zu Ende, steht ein paar Postings weiter oben. Ein wenig Eiweißschaum hab ich noch, aber wird immer weniger.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo,
nun hat auch eine Pflanzeninsel ihren Platz gefunden, sieht aber noch sehr Jämmerlich aus mit den paar Repositionspflanzen. Warten wir mal ab, die Koi finden sie jetzt schon Prima.

Mal ein paar Worte zum Vliesverbrauch. Im Moment brauche ich 3 Meter/Tag, sind also 25 Tage pro Rolle. Zwischenzeitlich lag ich bei 2 Meter/Tag, nun habe ich aber die richtige Stellung der UVC-Kombi gefunden, das alte Vlies ist nun Dunkelgrün und der Teich Sauklar mit einem leichten Blaustich, wie es Ozon nun mal macht und ich einfach nur Schick finde  
Dadurch kommt das Weiß der Koi noch besser zur Geltung 

Edit: Ups, Bild vergessen


----------



## Henkkaas (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

liegen die Pflanzen nur lose drauf 

oder sieht das nur so aus??


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ja Marek,
die liegen da nur drauf. Soll man so machen


----------



## Henkkaas (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



na hoffentlich merken das deine Koi nicht und wippen die ins Wasser 

Ich habe gedacht das die Pflanzen zwischen das Gewebe gesteckt werden? 

Na gutes Gelingen... Werde ja auf deiner Cam sehen was passiert !!!


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Du Uwe,

aber doch nicht mit den Wurzelballen so in der Sonne, oder


----------



## mitch (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

hi uwe,

wo hast denn den fliegenden teppich her 

schaut fast aus wie ne salatplatte für deine kois


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Doch Elschen, 
so soll das sein.  Nun gebt der Insel doch mal ein wenig Zeit 

@Mitch


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Doch Elschen,
> so soll das sein.  Nun gebt der Insel doch mal ein wenig Zeit



 Uwe!

Wozu Zeit? Bis die Wurzeln vertrocknet sind? Wer hat Dir denn das Teil aufgeschwatzt?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Zitat:

Repositionspflanzen 
Diese Pflanzen kommen aus Industrie und Landschaftsbau und sind besonders hart vorgezogen. Sie eignen sich ideal für unsere Pflanzeninseln und können ohne jegliche Vorarbeit aufgesetzt werden. Die Ballen werden nur auf die Pflanzeninseln aufgelegt, *bitte nicht eindrücken !!!!*

Quelle: http://www.flohs-gmbh.de/flohs-gmbh/koi_spezial/pflanzeninseln/




Und bei dem vielen Regen im Moment können die auch gar nicht vertrocknen :smoki


----------



## Mercedesfreund (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Uwe.. nicht immer alles fertig kaufen.. basteln ist angesagt..


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

@Werner
Deine Insel ist in Arbeit, dauert ja aber einige Zeit. Und die Form ist auch klasse, wirst sehen


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Na, wenn Du meinst - ich werde das beobachten. 

 Bin gespannt, wie sich die Matte entwickelt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Na,
ich erstmal


----------



## Dodi (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nabend,

ich bin auch gespannt... 

Sieht schon komisch aus mit den schräg aufgelegten Wurzelballen.


----------



## gemag (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

So sah meine nach 14 Tagen in der IH aus Mitte März!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallöchen 
ich habe heute meinen PF bestückt. Erst einmal 60 Plänzchen versenkt. Nun warte ich ab wie sie sich entwickeln und dann bei bedarf nochmal Nachschub hole.
Also ich finds Schick


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,..

:gdaumen sieht wie immer cool) gut aus,..

was ich nicht ganz verstehe,.. unter dem Thema: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20127/?q=pflanzenfilter/page-6 ging es ja "irgendwie" um einen richtigen Bodenfilter,..

dazu muss doch das Wasser die Pflanzen "durchströmen" und wie Annett geschrieben hatte, auch Laub und Blätter von Pflanzen nicht mit weiter gespült werden.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, stehen bei dir die Pflanzen auf einem Gitter,..
(nehmen die Pflanzen dann wirklich mehr Nährstoffe  auf als das was die Pflanzen abgeben = z.B. durch Abspülung der Erde und Bläter)

Das Wasser läuft doch bestimmt tiefer ein als die Pflanzen und durch den "Wasserfall" höher wieder raus ,.. woll..
Eigentlich genau nicht so,.. wie Wuzzel es als vorteilhaft gemeint hatte,.. :beeten ich will wirklich nicht meckern,.. sondern eher lernen und verstehen 
(dazu müsste doch das Wasser "unter" den Pflanzen vorbeifliessen,.. und quasi nur die Wurzeln Kontakt haben)

mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Micha,
da mir das mit Bodenfilter, Pflanzenfilter und und und viel zu stressig war, habe ich es halt so gemacht.
Ich bin ja auf die Filterleistung nicht angewiesen, sollen die Pflanzen ein paar Phosphate und ein wenig Nitrit abbauen wenn sie Lust dazu haben und gut ist 

In den Körben ist so ein komisches Substrat was man auch in den Filter packen kann (auf der Tüte stand nur Substrat ) und dann eine kleine Schicht Kies obendrauf.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Also ich finde mit meiner Schwimminsel gehts auch Bergauf  Ich denke in 2013 ist sie voll bewachsen


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

 und Du bist sicher, dass es nicht doch ein chinesischer Bettvorleger ist?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



Wir reden auf dem TT mal ein ernstes Wort Süße


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Wir reden auf dem TT mal ein ernstes Wort Süße



 - der war gut!


----------



## Gredi (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,

was macht dein Eiland  ...ich meine die Vegetation ...sind ja fast 4 Wochen her seit der Jungfernsetzung.


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Gerd, schau mal 4 Beiträge vor Deinem  

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Danke Wolf 

Aber so richtig kommt sie nicht in Gang finde ich, kein Wunder, da ja die Koi alle Wurzeln die durch das Netz wachsen sofort wegfuttern (ob ich doch mal Futter kaufen sollte ? )

Ich glaube fast hier muss ich sehr viel Geduld aufbringen, was ich ja gar nicht kann 

Dafür ist heute mein Zaun gekommen, Bilder mach ich dann mal die Tage. Damit sollte ich alle Katzen und Reihersorgen los sein


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

 wie sollen die auch wachsen können  
bei so ner tollen Filteranlage bleibt ja nix für die Pflanzen an Nährstoffen über,..

Kann man das Vlies eigentlich als Dünger nutzen,..  (ähnlich Kaffeefilter,..)

mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Doch doch Micha, ist schon noch genug zu futtern da für die Pflanzen. Also glaube ich zumindest 

Aber das Vlies als Dünger benutzen ? Wie soll das gehen ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Tag auch 

Heute habe ich meinen Teichmauerzaun angebaut  Sieht jetzt ein bisschen nach Jurassic Park aus. Aber nicht so schlimm wie ich dachte


----------



## emmaemma (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Das Schild finde ich echt klasse.


----------



## Barbor (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe


der Teich ist dir suuuper gelungen

Aber sag mich doch bitte warum du den Zaun gemacht hast....oder hab ich was überlesen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

 sieht supi aus  und das schild machst du auch vorne an deinen gartenzaun ?


----------



## hansemann (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Also ich höre immer nur alles toll, alles prima, super, Daumen hoch etc.

Wo bleibt denn die Anti-Sterilteich-Fraktion:shock

Mir persönlich gefallen übrigens auch "Sterilteiche" ganz gut.


Aber wehe Uwe würde jetzt einen Stör einsetzen, dann wäre los

Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------



## Dodi (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Moin Uwe,

bist sicherlich froh, dass der Teichbau nun zu Ende ist - obwohl es ja immer ein wenig zu tüfteln gibt und Dir bestimmt nach und nach noch etwas einfällt, was man evtl. verändern/verbessern könnte. 
Alles in allem ein super Projekt mit toller Ausführung und Dokumentation! 

Zum Zaun ist mir noch was eingefallen: 

   



> Wo bleibt denn die Anti-Sterilteich-Fraktion:shock


 
Hiiiieer! - Mein Fall ist das nicht, so ein Pool für Koi, aber über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich ja (nicht) streiten.

Also, Uwe, viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich und den Koi!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



hansemann schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn die Anti-Sterilteich-Fraktion:shock



Weil man das eine gut findet, muss man dass andere ja nicht automatisch schlecht finden,..

ich selbst finde persönlich für mich einen Naturteich besser (wünsche mir aber auch keine Kois)
und wenn man halt Kois halten will, dann ist Uwe´s Weg halt eine besonders ansprechende Lösung.

Es gibt genug andere, die einfach Kois in Wasser/Becken schmeissen, und sich über die Anforderungen wie z.B. Filter oder
Verhältnisse im Winter keine Gedanken machen,..

Der Grund für den Zaun war doch auf´s Nachbar´s Dach abgebildet

mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo 

mal wieder was Neues 

Ich bin ja eigentlich kein Fan von Abschäumern, aber genau so einen hab ich mir nun doch Installiert. Mal sehen ob ich meinen doofen Schaum weg bekomme, der am Filtereinlauf und Wasserfall ist.
Das Wasser nimmt er aus der Biokammer und leitet es auch dort wieder hinein. 
Nach Rücksprache mit dem Händler (E-Bay, sehr netter Koihändler) ist diese Lösung am besten, weil so das Kaldness im Abschäumer höhere Standzeiten hat. Klingt Logisch


----------



## Christine (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



hansemann schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn die Anti-Sterilteich-Fraktion:shock



Hallo Hans,

warum sollte die Fraktion sich melden? Sie weiß doch, das bei Uwe Hopfen und Malz verloren ist  (solange es nicht aus Flaschen schäumt).


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hmmmmm 

Hätte ich ja nicht gedacht, der Schaum im Teich wird immer weniger und der im Eimer immer mehr. Also es scheint dann doch zu funktionieren  Und das schon nach 3 Tagen.
Nur mein Feierabendbierchen schäumt immer noch (na ein Glück)


----------



## Digicat (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Servus Uwe

 Heißt das, wenn kein Schaum mehr kommt ... kein Eiweiß .. 

Mein Bierchen schäumt noch und das aber stettig 

Prost


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Das sind Erfahrungen Helmut, die ich noch sammeln muss. Man wird sehen 

Nur das mit dem Bier, das weiß ich


----------



## nico1985 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe, habe gerade auf deiner cam gesehen,, knabber knabber an der Seerose!!! Kriegen die nichts zu Essen!

gruß nico


----------



## toschbaer (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Sei nicht so Nico ! 

KOI UWE ist schon   

Hallo Uwe,
Soll ich Dir zum TT Dünger mitbringen!  :smoki  
Damit Deine Pflanzen  mal ein wenig "Gas" geben
LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Koifutter ist Sündhaft teuer, sollen sie doch die Seerosen fressen :smoki


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

hmmm...hallo Uwe,

die haben jetzt glaub ich die Teich-cam gefressen,
hab nur noch ein schwarzes Bild 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nee, Andy, die haben was drüber gehängt, damit ihnen Uwe nicht nachweisen kann, wer es war...


----------



## CoolNiro (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Das ist es, Christine

 und morgen früh machen alle Kois: 

hallo Uwwwweee 111


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallöle  ....
mal ein Zustandsbericht, ist auch ganz Kurz


Alles Super

Keine Krankheiten (nur aus Vorsicht mit FMC behandelt als alle Koi im Teich waren), Wasserwerte im Griff (bis auf PH, das ist mir zu hoch)
Fressen wie die Jecken (echt Teuer), alle Handzahm.
Filter macht richtig gute Arbeit, UVC/Ozon arbeitet Perfekt. Dicht ist auch alles 

Und meine Koiwunschliste:
- Hi Utsuri (Knallrot), bin ich aber dran
- Platin Ogon, bin ich auch dran
- Doitsu Sanke
- Doitsu Showa

Und die alle >60 cm


----------



## nico1985 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

hallo, Platin Ogon bekommst du doch im Koi Zentrum Laatzen da habe ich vor 3 bis 4 wochen meinen gekauft! Zwar sind die noch klein ober fein!
gruß nico


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Moin,
ja Nico, die sind echt gut  nur einen halben Meter zu klein


----------



## KingLui (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe! 

Erstmal Superteich!!! 

aber ich habe mir gerade mal deine Pflanzinsel angesehen  

langsam kommt Sie aber doch oder Täuscht das nur auf der Cam????? 

LG Chris


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

JaJa,
geht schon voran mit ihr  Aber Dicht wird die dieses Jahr nicht mehr  Und die Koi lieben sie


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Uwe,

und das https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/608 hat bisher noch gut geholfen ? Hast du denn mal einen von denen Reihern am Teich gesehen ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nein Ralf, hier war noch keiner.
Nur bei den Nachbarn sind sie um so aktiver


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Mal wieder eine kleine Neuigkeit.......

eigentlich alles OK, nur um ganz sicher zu gehen haben wir uns noch einen Wächter geholt

 

Nun kann ja nix mehr schief gehen


----------



## Digicat (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Servus Uwe

 gefällt mir 

Und .. Wächter ... haben wir ja jetzt schon viele ....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Morgen 

in den letzten Tagen haben wir den hinteren Teil des Gartens umgestaltet. Wo vorher nur Rasen war, ist jetzt überall Kies.

Vor der Aktion musste die ganze Rasensode abgeschoben werden  Was für ne blöde Arbeit.

Tag 1

 

Tag 2

 

Tag 3

 

Tag 4


----------



## Aristocat (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe!
Sieht toll aus! Da kannst Du ja Eintritt verlangen!!!


----------



## Bibo-30 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

 uuiii....gefällt mir sehr gut Uwe.


----------



## Goldi2009 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Bleibt mir nur zu sagen: 

Viele Grüße

Anne


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,

toller asiatischer Touch, da wirst
Du viel für Dein Chi rausziehn.
Super Anlage 

wenn halt der blöde __ Reiher nicht wär...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Oh 

Vielen Dank

hier nochmal 2 Bilder aus einer anderen Perspektive


Und von der Rückseite

 

und von Vorne


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hast Du sehr schön gestaltet  und ir ordentlich was kosten lassen - die Formschnittbäumchen sind ja voll hammerteuer.

Angelsehnne hats du nun auch kreuz und quer gespannt, willst du damit das direkte landen des Reihers im Teich verhindern ? Hats schon mal einen abgeschreckt ?


----------



## toschbaer (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,


sieht ja klasse aus!!!!  


beim letzten bild, auf die 4kant- natursteine:  

da könnte ich mir sogar ein tori vorstellen! 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Hast Du sehr schön gestaltet  und ir ordentlich was kosten lassen - die Formschnittbäumchen sind ja voll hammerteuer.
> 
> Angelsehnne hats du nun auch kreuz und quer gespannt, willst du damit das direkte landen des Reihers im Teich verhindern ? Hats schon mal einen abgeschreckt ?



Die Bäumchen kosten nicht die Welt wenn man an der Quelle sitzt 

Angelschnüre sind schon von Anfang an da, ich denke mal schon das ich mal einen erwischt habe, zumindest waren sie mal abgerissen (Sind auf einer Seite mit Gummis befestigt um den niedlichen Vögeln eine Chance zu geben)


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Uwe,

 bist wohl zu faul zum Rasenmähen...

Nein, im Ernst - passt sehr gut zum neuen Teich. Jetzt ist die Anlage stimmig. Nur warum hast Du da vorne (letztes Foto) aufgehört? 

Keinen Kies mehr? 



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> (Sind auf einer Seite mit Gummis befestigt um den niedlichen Vögeln eine Chance zu geben)



Dafür gibbet ein dickes


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nee Elschen 

Die andere Hälfte gehört den Hunden, kommt nur Rasen hin


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Menno, Du darfst mich nich hauen, wenn ich dich lobe 

Was macht Deine Pflanzinsel?


----------



## Annett (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe.


Der Garten ist wirklich schick geworden. 
Und für die Idee mit den Gummis an der Angelsehne gibts gleich 3x   
Sieht man die in Natura auch so deutlich, wie auf den Bildern oder ist sie da dezenter?


@Else
http://www.uweutzmann.de/ftp/cam.jpg


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Annett,

na da hab ich natürlich auch geguckt :__ nase

Aber ich dachte, Uwe hätte vielleicht ein neues Foto für uns  1


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Also das Foto ist immer max. 4 Minuten alt Elschen 

Die Schnüre sieht man nicht wenn man nicht darauf achtet, den meisten fallen sie nicht auf


----------



## Inken (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Wow, Uwe... mich trifft der Schlag! 

Toll, Klein-Japan in Hannover!!


----------



## Dodi (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

 Uwe,

sehr schön geworden! 
Kies macht sich immer gut, finde ich. Und Ihr habt das "Drumherum" wirklich auch schön
bepflanzt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hatte ich ja nicht gedacht das ihr den Garten so toll findet  Für meinen Geschmack ist er schon zu voll bepflanzt. Aber meine Maus mag es nun mal so


----------



## zickenkind (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,

toll geworden, auch von mir einen, nein mehrere 

brauchst nur noch mal nen Termin der offenen Tür bekannt eben.........

und der ein oder andere wird an Deinem Teich Platz nehmen.

Nur zum Schauen, treu der dewiese aus der Werbung:

*Nur Schauen, Nicht Anfassen !*

In diesem Sinne PROST ! ! !! !


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Servus Uwe



> Für meinen Geschmack ist er schon zu voll bepflanzt.



Finde ich auch  und jetzt nicht böse sein, auch ein bisserl wie "Kraut und rüben" - Konzeptlos .

Nur so als Beispiel: die Hochstamm-Kugelbuchserln hätte ich rund um eine Sitzgelegenheit oder japanisch Figur symetrisch angeordnet, im Mittelpunkt die "Statue" und rundum die Buchserln. Entweder im Halbkreis oder Viertelkreis durch den Kies/Rindendekor farblich unterstützt ....

ist aber sicher Geschmacksache 

Aber der Grundgedanke ist ja schon mal sehr gut und wie Friedhelm schon angemerkt ... ein Tori würde sehr gut "Als Tor zum Teich" passen


----------



## Inken (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

[OT] Darf ich mal kurz dazwischen fragen: Was ist denn bitt'schön ein Tori? 

Habe mal auf die Schnelle gegoogelt, aber davon passt wohl nichts mehr in Uwes Garten... [/OT]


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Toller Teich & Garten, schöne Fische paddeln im Teich auch. Erst recht deine Beni Kikokuryu gefallen mir alle und echt tolle Arbeit die du vollbracht hast. Ich würd sagen die Arbeit hat sich vollkommen gelohnt . 
Der Schutz gegen die __ Reiher und Katzen gefällt mir sehr gut und ist anscheinend ja auch sehr wirksam. Das Schild was am Zaun hängt *"Achtung Bissige Kois"* find ich lustig . Wo hast du es gekauft?


----------



## Henkkaas (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



Inken schrieb:


> [OT] Darf ich mal kurz dazwischen fragen: Was ist denn bitt'schön ein Tori?
> 
> [/OT]



guckst du


----------



## Inken (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

[OT]Danke, Marek! [/OT]


----------



## lollo (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Inken,

hier  findet man auch etwas zum Torii.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



Digicat schrieb:


> Finde ich auch  und jetzt nicht böse sein, auch ein bisserl wie "Kraut und rüben" - Konzeptlos .



Ja Helmut, sehe ich auch so, nur ist meine Maus im Garten nun mal die Chefin 

Allerdings erheben wir nicht den Anspruch auf einen Japangarten, darum auch kein Torii. 
Ich für meinen Teil wollte weniger, nur ausgesuchte Pflanzen, einen kleinen japanischen Pavillon und ein Torii. Mehr nicht.



Koiliebhaber1995 schrieb:


> Das Schild was am Zaun hängt *"Achtung Bissige Kois"* find ich lustig . Wo hast du es gekauft?



So was macht man doch selber


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

na da kann der __ Reiher ja kommen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallöchen 

der Winter kommt und ich habe wieder meine 4000 Liter IH in Betrieb genommen. Diesmal aber nicht durch einen kleinen Vliesfilter gereinigt, ein Oase 10.1 mit Bitron 18c gespeist von einer 3500er Pumpe müssen nun Schwerstarbeit verrichten.
Irgendwie ist es einfach schön die Koi im Wohnzimmer zu haben  
Sind auch eigentlich Haustiere wie unsere Hunde und Katzen.
Ich war der Meinung das ein
- Mizuho
- Hariwake Yellow
- Hariwake Orange
- Sanke
- Showa
- Hi Utsuri
- Tancho
- Noch eine Sanke
- Beni Kikuruju

noch ein bisschen wachsen können.


Draußen ist alles OK, der Vliesverbrauch hat sich nun bei ca. 5 Wochen/Rolle eingependelt. 
Kristallklares Wasser ohne Schwebeteilchen machen nun mal keinen Dreck 

Aber: Im Sommer hatte ich brutale Probleme mit den Wasserwerten, also waren Wasserwechsel angesagt, bis heute habe ich über 400 m³ durch den Teich gejagt. 
Seit Mitte August hat sich alles eingependelt und ich habe meine geplanten 20-30% / Woche Wasser gewechselt (also auch 10.000 - 13.000 Liter)

Und noch ein *Aber* :  Probleme mit Krankheiten hatte ich keine, kein Verlust (und das bei einem eigentlich neuem Teich).
Was nur meine Meinung über regelmäßige Wasserwechsel untermauert. Ich denke das es im nächsten Jahr auch mit weniger Wasserwechseln gehen wird, da die Filterbiologie vorhanden ist. Und hier ist ein Riesennachteil eines Vliesfilters, die Biologie kommt sehr Langsam in Gang, als Geheimrezept habe ich durch einen Hinweis eines Forumsmitglieds, (Danke Wolfgang ) Takazumi Nitrifix verwendet, und ab der ersten Anwendung wurde es Schlagartig besser. Nitrifix ist keine Chemie, das sind einfach Bakterien in superhoher Dichte, leider auch nicht ganz Preisgünstig  Aber sie haben mir und den Koi das Leben sehr erleichtert.

Hier ein paar Bilder der IH


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ups,
hab ich ganz vergessen. 

Ich habe __ Molche im Pflanzenfilter 

Nur Fotos habe ich leider noch keine gemacht, gescheckte und einfach Braune


----------



## Vespabesitzer (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Schön zu hören,..

es war ja auch recht ruhig hier geworden,...
PS: was machen die Cam´s  oder habe ich da was verpasst...

Lässt du die Pumpen jetzt wirklich OHNE Fische im Hauptteich weiterlaufen (wegen der Biologie) oder läuft das Filterhaus mit reduzierter Leistung
z.B. über einen Beipass..?

Ich persönlich (kein Koiteich) will wenn es weiter kälter wird, nur noch das "kalte" Oberflächenwasser per Skimmer ansaugen und auch nur
noch oberhalb wieder einleiten.
Vielleicht lasse ich es so, (bis es eine richtige Eisschicht gibt) alles so laufen

mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Micha,
sind doch noch 20 Koi im Teich draußen 

Du solltest aber nicht vom Skimmer nehmen, weil du dadurch kalte Luft mit reinsaugst. Lieber aus einem Flachbereich in deinem Teich.


----------



## Gredi (23. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Du solltest aber nicht vom Skimmer nehmen, weil du dadurch kalte Luft mit reinsaugst. Lieber aus einem Flachbereich in deinem Teich.



Uwe meinste echt, das dem so ist.

Klar, wenn im Sommer die Pumpen stöhnen, dann haste am Skimmer einen Anständigen Unterdruck. Aber im Winter, wenn die Pumpen mit 50% laufen ...so halte ich es ...dann weiß ich nicht.

Ich verschließe nur meinen Bodenablauf. Mitten und den Skimmer bleiben voll geöffnet.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (23. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

In meinem persönlichem Fall ist es auf jedenfall nicht so "dramatisch",..

ich habe ja auch keine Fische im Teich, und zudem überwache ich ja auch die Temperaturen im Teich in den unterschiedlichen Wasserschichten.

Derzeit ist der Unterscheid zwischen Wasseroberfläche und Wassertiefe in ca. 1m mit 2°grad. (insgesamt >7°C)

Solange die Aussentemperatur auch noch höher ist wie die Wassertemperatur, müsste ich ja fast noch mit der wärmeren Luft "aufheizen".

Sobald die 4°grad Grenze erreicht wird, und man in den Bereich der "ANOMALI des Wassers kommt" guckst du
sollte man sich entsprechende Gedanken machen,..

@uwe: nochmal zur Webcam  ist die nun nicht mehr "öffentlich",..
ich habe von den "restlichen 20" garnichts mehr mitbekommen.. 

und wie die "INSEL" am Ende ausgesehen hat, habe ich auch verpasst  
mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



Gredi schrieb:


> Uwe meinste echt, das dem so ist.



Zumindest haben mir das meine Messungen im letzten Winter verraten. Also mein Skimmer ist aus sobald es richtig kalt wird. Ebenso der BA im Tiefbereich.
Auch wenn unsere Teiche zu klein für Temperaturschichten sein sollen, kann man doch bei Pumpenbetrieb deutliche Unterschiede feststellen.
Darum : Pumpenleistung drosseln, Tiefen-BA zu und versuchen den Tiefbereich ruhig zu halten. Aber das spiegelt nur meine Erfahrung des letzten (ja doch sehr kalten Winter) wieder.



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> ich habe von den "restlichen 20" garnichts mehr mitbekommen..



Ui, da haste aber ne Menge verpasst 



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> und wie die "INSEL" am Ende ausgesehen hat, habe ich auch verpasst



NaJa,
ich hab mir das denn doch ein wenig anders vorgestellt, aber ich bin sicher es wird noch was werden 



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> @uwe: nochmal zur Webcam  ist die nun nicht mehr "öffentlich",..



Die war noch nie so richtig öffentlich, läuft aber noch

Du hast eine PN


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nabend 
über 1 1/2 Jahre ist es schon her seit Neubeginn. Und was soll ich sagen !!! Alles Super, auch dank eurer Mithilfe. 
Den Winter habe ich gut überstanden, den Koi geht es Prima, in 2 oder 3 Wochen können die Innenhälterungsgäste auch wieder raus. Die haben enorm Zugelegt, da werden sich die im Teich verbliebenen aber erschrecken


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

  :smoki

mach ma deine Cam an beim ersten Freigang 

+ poste bitte nochmal den aktuellen link dazu und gib mal das Freilassungsdatum mit Zeit an


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo,
ab heute läuft der Filter wieder bei 100%. Der Pflanzenfilter ist auch wieder in Betrieb  Da kann der Sommer ja kommen 

@Ralf: Klar sage ich bescheid. Kann ich eine Liveberichterstattung machen


----------



## michag (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Uwe,finde Deine Teichabdeckung ganz Chic...........kannste mal bitte Schreiben wie die Maße sind und wo Du die gekauft hast ??? Danke wenn das Wetter mitspielt kommt am 30.03.2010 die Folie bei mir rein ..........Es soll 3 Tage dauern das verlegen :shock


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Teichabdeckung ???? Hab ich doch gar nicht  Oder meinst du den Maueraufbau ?


----------



## kingman (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Uwe
Ich glaub er meint die abdeckung 
von der IH, dieses netz


----------



## Henkkaas (25. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

oder die Weiße im Schneelook ;-)


----------



## michag (26. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

@ Uwe Natürlich die Abdeckung von Deiner Mauer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ach so 

Die Steine gibts bei Obi, musst mal schauen, gibt es nur eine Sorte von. Kosten 7€ pro Stein
Lassen sich auch mit einer guten Säge ordentlich schneiden


----------



## michag (28. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Ok Uwe .....Danke werde mal schauen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Die Biester warten auf Futter


----------



## Olli.P (29. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe,

kipp mal ordentlich was rein, die Pflanzen auf der Insel warten auf Nährstoffe......


----------



## nico1985 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Uwe hast du auch land Koi ? Brauchen die kein Wasser!!??
guck mal rechts oben im bild!

gruß nico


----------



## Mercedesfreund (29. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

..hoffe der ist aus Stoff..als Hundespielzeug?


----------



## Redlisch (30. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Soviel ich weis ist das Uwe`s Trainingskoi.

Wenn er seinen Lieblingen etwas beibringen will, macht er es mit dem Trainingskoi vor 

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. März 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*



nico1985 schrieb:


> Uwe hast du auch land Koi ? Brauchen die kein Wasser!!??



 Ist der schon wieder raus gesprungen ??? Der doofe Kohaku will immer frisches Gras futtern 

Ist ein Plüschkoi für die Hundies


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nabend,
kleinen Beweisvideo das es allen nach dem doch sehr strengen Winter gut geht

Ist ein 100 MB Video, am besten rechte Maustaste und "Ziel speichern unter" klicken

http://www.koi-uwe.de/videos/teich.avi


----------



## michag (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

morjen Uwe,na das sieht schon gut aus......wenn die Bande durch den Teich schwimmt.DasWasser schön klar.Wie groß ist den der Chagoi ? schöner Brocken!! Hoffe in ca 4 Wochen kommen meine Fische auch in den Teich.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hi Micha,
der Chagoi hat so um die 75

Bin auch gespannt wie sich deine Koi in deinem Klasse-Teich machen


----------



## michag (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Na das ist mal ein Bursche wow  ja am WE werde ich Lava schleppen.Vielleicht wird dann Montag der Filter angeschmissen.Habe schon 3 Rollen reserve gekauft


----------



## cop aka wusau (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Habe gerade ein bis zwei Stunden den Thread gelesen und bin fasziniert, einfach Hammer 

Nebenbei schau' ich per Webcam den Fischen zu, einfach genial! Musste mich nun mal zu Wort melden 


Lieber Gruß,
Dennis


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Servus Dennis

Ja ... sind schon faszinierende Tiere 

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns Teichverrückten 

Willst uns nicht deinen, bestimmt schönen Teich vorstellen 

Hier wäre der richtige Platz dafür

Wünsche Dir noch viel vergnügen bei uns 

Ach ja, Bilder nicht vergessen .....

Und ...

Hier kannst Dich bekannt machen, kein Zwang, nur wenn du willst ....
Und hier wäre es sinnvoll, falls du mal Hilfe oder was suchst oder anbieten willst, dich auch einzutragen ...

Ps.: Sorry ... Uwe ...  ist länger geworden als ich dachte, können wir dann ja mal verschieben .....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Nee nee Helmut, ist schon OK.

Das Thema an sich ist ja durch 

Es geht allen immer noch Prima, freue mich jeden Tag aufs Neue das ich so gebaut habe


----------



## KingLui (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo Uwe 

sag mal was ist mit deiner Pflanzeninsel ???
Hast du die neu bepflanzt oder wächst das Zeug einfach nicht 

Hatte überlegt mir auch sowas zu Kaufen deshalb wollte ich mal einen 
Erfahrungsbericht!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Also irgendwie wächst das nicht so richtig


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Wir haben so einen Tisch am Teich stehen, damit man auch mal sein Feierabendbierchen abstellen kann. Und da hat sich meine bessere Hälfte gedacht, den kann man doch irgendwie anpassen.

 

Finde ich sehr gelungen, alles aus Mosaiksteinchen gebastelt, Durchmesser ca. 1 Meter


----------



## Inken (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

 Wow, Uwe... Marion hat wirklich ein Händchen! Respekt!! 

Sehr, sehr schön, würde auch gut auf unsere Terrasse passen! 

Mit Hektor drauf...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Wir haben noch so einen Tisch Inken,
der ist aber 1,20 Meter im Durchmesser und wiegt min. 100 KG

Aber vielleicht kann ich Ma ja überreden


----------



## Inken (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Cool!!! 

Mit Hektor drauf wären es dann bestimmt 106 kg... 

Ganz, ganz besonders liebe Grüße an Marion!!


----------



## CoolNiro (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Toller Tisch...Respekt...
...wo kann man sich in die Bestellliste eintragen ? 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein Koiteichbau - Der Neuanfang*

Hallo,
Heute morgen war es dann soweit, die Jagd hat begonnen und nun ist der Teich voller Koibabys 
Na dann guten Appetit lala1

Witzigerweise ist beim Nachbarn das gleiche passiert, ist schon Witzig


----------

